# Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)



## KingdomInTheCulture

Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Gender is a matter of language construction.

There are two sexes.


----------



## skye

Only two genders

Masculine and Feminine

FINITE, FINISH...END OF STORY.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Gender is a matter of language construction.
> 
> There are two sexes.




I always thought gender was based on genitalia,,


----------



## rightwinger

There are genders and there is sexuality
They don’t always match


----------



## ding

rightwinger said:


> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match


Yes, and quite often when they don't match, the person suffers emotionally from it and seeks mental health counseling.  Counseling that wouldn't be covered by insurance if being a transgender or transvestite ever became normalized.


----------



## rightwinger

ding said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and quite often when they don't match, the person suffers emotionally from it and seeks mental health counseling.  Counseling that wouldn't be covered by insurance if being a transgender or transvestite ever became normalized.
Click to expand...


Very true
Society can be cruel


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


Back in the day of the early 1970s, homosexuality which was a mental illness was removed from said illness by those sympathetic with said insane people.  Hollyweird and Congresspukes like Barney Frank, pushed the APA hard to bring those crazy people forth and amongst "normal" people who saw that it is physically wrong to put a mans penis I another mans anus.  But this didnt stop the push, so homosexuality became "normal".  You see today that those crazies have gone even farther, by advocating for men with tits to be called "women", and women with a beard(but still have a vagina) called men.  So we see the world upside down, young people confused, and this is the way MARXISM, eventually destroys western civilization. 



> In 1973, the American Psychiatric Association (APA) asked all members attending its convention to vote on whether they believed homosexuality to be a mental disorder. *5,854 psychiatrists voted to remove homosexuality from the DSM, and 3,810* to retain it.
> *When Homosexuality Stopped Being a Mental Disorder | Psycholog…*
> www.psychologytoday.com/blog/hide-and-seek/201509/when-homosexuality-stopp…


 Gender Identity: Marxist Plan to Destroy the Family - Freedom Outpost


> To them, America is an oppressive society that clings to the idea of a Gender Binary System. This is the idea that gender itself is nothing more than a social construct based off a person’s biological sex and that by separating gender into two distinct classes, male and female, society is engaging in gender oppression.


 If America goes to the Marxist way, then it is lost and there will be no other country out there to come save it.  Demoncrats are laughing at the stupidity of their voters every day.


----------



## Stratford57

****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****


----------



## Stratford57




----------



## Mikeoxenormous

1 of these people have a vagina, can you figure it out?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.

Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.

Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.

As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’


----------



## bluzman61

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


NOPE, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male or female.  Thank you.  In rare occurrences a person may be a hermaphrodite and have both male and female sex organs.  But these people are both of just the two genders, male and female.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Stratford57 said:


> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****


And this of course is an example of the ignorance, hate, and stupidity common to most on the right; authoritarian conservatives who seek to compel conformity and punish dissent.

It’s the right’s unwarranted fear of expressions of individual liberty and diversity that facilitates this sort of discrimination and hate.


----------



## bluzman61

andaronjim said:


> 1 of these people have a vagina, can you figure it out?
> 
> View attachment 298389 View attachment 298390 View attachment 298391


He-he!  All I know is what I was taught when I was a youngster, and it still is true today.  Males have a penis and testicles, females have a vagina.  It's as simple as that, problem solved.  Thank you.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of these people have a vagina, can you figure it out?
> 
> View attachment 298389 View attachment 298390 View attachment 298391
> 
> 
> 
> He-he!  All I know is what I was taught when I was a youngster, and it still is true today.  Males have a penis and testicles, females have a vagina.  It's as simple as that, problem solved.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

And for the scientifically challenged, males have a cock and balls, females have a gash.  And again, thank you.


----------



## bluzman61

bluzman61 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of these people have a vagina, can you figure it out?
> 
> View attachment 298389 View attachment 298390 View attachment 298391
> 
> 
> 
> He-he!  All I know is what I was taught when I was a youngster, and it still is true today.  Males have a penis and testicles, females have a vagina.  It's as simple as that, problem solved.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

And if you DO believe there are more than two genders, you are insane.  Thank you.


----------



## Jackson

progressive hunter said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gender is a matter of language construction.
> 
> There are two sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought gender was based on genitalia,,
Click to expand...

You thought right.


----------



## Hossfly

Me.


----------



## MaryL

Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## bluzman61

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 298399


Hilarious!  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

andaronjim said:


> 1 of these people have a vagina,




and I wouldn't get anywhere close to it even if you gave me a million dollars.


----------



## Likkmee

MaryL said:


> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.


Praise Allah.........more credit than I can give Pope Jorge the slapping bouncer


----------



## Bob Blaylock

rightwinger said:


> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match



  They always do, as long as serious mental disease is not involved.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

andaronjim said:


> 1 of these people have a vagina, can you figure it out?
> 
> View attachment 298389 View attachment 298390 View attachment 298391



  All three of them are batshit crazy, and have had themselves subjected to bizarre pseudomedical Frankensteinery in a vain attempt to validate their delusions.

  Nothing about their delusions, nor the insane lengths to which they have gone to try to force reality to conform thereto, has any bearing on genuine reality, nor on how sane people should treat any of this.


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always do, as long as serious mental disease is not involved.
Click to expand...

I believe rw is VERY confused about his OWN sexuality and gender.  So perhaps from now on we'll refer to him as "it".


----------



## MaryL

I identify as a left handed trans  species person. I am half  Elm,  half  wallaby.. I want, ,NAY, I DEMAND my constitutional rights, yesterday.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’



  You do not seem to believe this principle, when it comes to Americans seeing the manifest results of the delusions of inane people, and declining to treat those delusions as reality.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****
> 
> 
> 
> And this of course is an example of the ignorance, hate, and stupidity common to most on the right; authoritarian conservatives who seek to compel conformity and punish dissent.
> 
> It’s the right’s unwarranted fear of expressions of individual liberty and diversity that facilitates this sort of discrimination and hate.
Click to expand...


  And here is an excellent example of why sane people no longer take insane freaks as yourself seriously.  You try to paint undeniable scientific reality as _“the ignorance, hate, and stupidity common to most on the right; authoritarian conservatives who seek to compel conformity and punish dissent.”_, and then, hypocritically, seek to compel conformity, and punish dissent, against those who hold with reality and reject the madness that you want to force on us.


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****
> 
> 
> 
> And this of course is an example of the ignorance, hate, and stupidity common to most on the right; authoritarian conservatives who seek to compel conformity and punish dissent.
> 
> It’s the right’s unwarranted fear of expressions of individual liberty and diversity that facilitates this sort of discrimination and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is an excellent example of why sane people no longer take insane freaks as yourself seriously.  You try to paint undeniable scientific reality as _“the ignorance, hate, and stupidity common to most on the right; authoritarian conservatives who seek to compel conformity and punish dissent.”_, and then, hypocritically, seek to compel conformity, and punish dissent, against those who hold with reality and reject the madness that you want to force on us.
Click to expand...

Yep, people like C.C.Jones ARE insane.  I think they're a product of our insane media that has brainwashed these fools beyond any reason or logic.  Dreadful.


----------



## MaryL

How dare anyone question  my trans species identity , call me a Elmaby and you cant question it. I  can  afford a lawyer, lots of them  I can make up any nonsense I want  and make it nice and legal...I can change the laws to fit my agenda...So there......


----------



## bluzman61

MaryL said:


> How dare anyone question  my trans species identity , call me a Elmaby and you cant question it. I  can  afford a lawyer, lots of them  I can make up any nonsense I want  and make it nice and legal...I can change the laws to fit my agenda...So there......


He-he!  I believe I MAY be part wombat, but I can't figure out which part of me IS wombat.


----------



## MaryL

Wel,l since I might get sued I cant even say which direction is north without consulting a lawyer. It could offend someone. And we wouldn't want that.


----------



## Lysistrata

This whole "issue" is largely irrelevant. People have the right to present themselves in the way they feel is authentic to themselves without being forced into any stereotype by others. Moreover, this issue affects only a small number of people.

The much greater number of people who embrace grossly exaggerated, cartoonish stereotype personas that are consistent with their physical bodies are far more destructive to society. I mean the males who prance around like he-man Rambos and claim to know it all and extravagantly made-up little wussy girly-girls in flouncy dresses who claim to be ignorant about just about everything when they actually are supposed to be adults.

The "biblical view" of any issue is of concern only to those persons who are not only Christian, but who are members of some Christian groups that have a certain view of the bible itself. This is a very sectarian thing, and the kid who made this video apparently is a member of one of these sects.


----------



## bluzman61

Lysistrata said:


> This whole "issue" is largely irrelevant. People have the right to present themselves in the way they feel is authentic to themselves without being forced into any stereotype by others. Moreover, this issue affects only a small number of people.
> 
> The much greater number of people who embrace grossly exaggerated, cartoonish stereotype personas that are consistent with their physical bodies are far more destructive to society. I mean the males who prance around like he-man Rambos and claim to know it all and extravagantly made-up little wussy girly-girls in flouncy dresses who claim to be ignorant about just about everything when they actually are supposed to be adults.
> 
> The "biblical view" of any issue is of concern only to those persons who are not only Christian, but who are members of some Christian groups that have a certain view of the bible itself. This is a very sectarian thing, and the kid who made this video apparently is a member of one of these sects.


Hey, Sparky, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  If you don't know this or realize this, you are INSANE.  Thank you.


----------



## Muhammed

skye said:


> Only two genders
> 
> Masculine and Feminine
> 
> FINITE, FINISH...END OF STORY.


What about hermaphrodites?

Intersex: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


----------



## bluzman61

Muhammed said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only two genders
> 
> Masculine and Feminine
> 
> FINITE, FINISH...END OF STORY.
> 
> 
> 
> What about hermaphrodites?
> 
> Intersex: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
Click to expand...

They HAVE both male and female sex organs, but have JUST the two gender genitalia.  There ARE only sex organs of two genders because there ARE only two genders.


----------



## Lysistrata

bluzman61 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "issue" is largely irrelevant. People have the right to present themselves in the way they feel is authentic to themselves without being forced into any stereotype by others. Moreover, this issue affects only a small number of people.
> 
> The much greater number of people who embrace grossly exaggerated, cartoonish stereotype personas that are consistent with their physical bodies are far more destructive to society. I mean the males who prance around like he-man Rambos and claim to know it all and extravagantly made-up little wussy girly-girls in flouncy dresses who claim to be ignorant about just about everything when they actually are supposed to be adults.
> 
> The "biblical view" of any issue is of concern only to those persons who are not only Christian, but who are members of some Christian groups that have a certain view of the bible itself. This is a very sectarian thing, and the kid who made this video apparently is a member of one of these sects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Sparky, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  If you don't know this or realize this, you are INSANE.  Thank you.
Click to expand...


This is entirely your opinion, and I think that you express it in a very hysterical fashion. I don't know why it bothers you so much who another person is. There may be only two forms of the human body, absent rare conditions at birth, but what does this mean to you? What do you expect should be done about this? Why not leave it alone, accept people, avoid those whom you don't like, and go on with your life?


----------



## bluzman61

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "issue" is largely irrelevant. People have the right to present themselves in the way they feel is authentic to themselves without being forced into any stereotype by others. Moreover, this issue affects only a small number of people.
> 
> The much greater number of people who embrace grossly exaggerated, cartoonish stereotype personas that are consistent with their physical bodies are far more destructive to society. I mean the males who prance around like he-man Rambos and claim to know it all and extravagantly made-up little wussy girly-girls in flouncy dresses who claim to be ignorant about just about everything when they actually are supposed to be adults.
> 
> The "biblical view" of any issue is of concern only to those persons who are not only Christian, but who are members of some Christian groups that have a certain view of the bible itself. This is a very sectarian thing, and the kid who made this video apparently is a member of one of these sects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Sparky, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  If you don't know this or realize this, you are INSANE.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is entirely your opinion, and I think that you express it in a very hysterical fashion. I don't know why it bothers you so much who another person is. There may be only two forms of the human body, absent rare conditions at birth, but what does this mean to you? What do you expect should be done about this? Why not leave it alone, accept people, avoid those whom you don't like, and go on with your life?
Click to expand...

You are insane, probably a result of being brainwashed by our hideously biased media.  Good luck with THAT, Sparky.


----------



## Lysistrata

bluzman61 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "issue" is largely irrelevant. People have the right to present themselves in the way they feel is authentic to themselves without being forced into any stereotype by others. Moreover, this issue affects only a small number of people.
> 
> The much greater number of people who embrace grossly exaggerated, cartoonish stereotype personas that are consistent with their physical bodies are far more destructive to society. I mean the males who prance around like he-man Rambos and claim to know it all and extravagantly made-up little wussy girly-girls in flouncy dresses who claim to be ignorant about just about everything when they actually are supposed to be adults.
> 
> The "biblical view" of any issue is of concern only to those persons who are not only Christian, but who are members of some Christian groups that have a certain view of the bible itself. This is a very sectarian thing, and the kid who made this video apparently is a member of one of these sects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Sparky, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  If you don't know this or realize this, you are INSANE.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is entirely your opinion, and I think that you express it in a very hysterical fashion. I don't know why it bothers you so much who another person is. There may be only two forms of the human body, absent rare conditions at birth, but what does this mean to you? What do you expect should be done about this? Why not leave it alone, accept people, avoid those whom you don't like, and go on with your life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are insane, probably a result of being brainwashed by our hideously biased media.  Good luck with THAT, Sparky.
Click to expand...


This "hideously biased media" does not exist in reality. There is no such thing as a collective media. It runs the gamut from CNN to the National Inquirer, Brietbart, Infowars.  I'm not insane merely because I think that this gender issue should not really be any big deal and people shouldn't lose sleep over it. I think that these right-wingers, with their continuous obsession with sex and with what other people do, have psychological problems.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bluzman61 said:


> Hey, Sparky, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  If you don't know this or realize this, you are INSANE.  Thank you.





bluzman61 said:


> You are insane, probably a result of being brainwashed by our hideously biased media.  Good luck with THAT, Sparky.



  You seem to be confusing two different users on this forum, replying to Lysistrata, but addressing Sparky.  As far as I can tell, Sparky isn't even participating in this thread, at least not yet.


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Sparky, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  If you don't know this or realize this, you are INSANE.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane, probably a result of being brainwashed by our hideously biased media.  Good luck with THAT, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be confusing two different users on this forum, replying to Lysistrata, but addressing Sparky.  As far as I can tell, Sparky isn't even participating in this thread, at least not yet.
Click to expand...

I KNOW of the user Sparky.  I call people Sparky to belittle or make fun of them.  I also use "Sluggo" to make fun of the fools on here.


----------



## Penelope

skye said:


> Only two genders
> 
> Masculine and Feminine
> 
> FINITE, FINISH...END OF STORY.



So did Ham castrate Noah or sodomize him?


----------



## rightwinger

Stratford57 said:


> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****


God created Homosexuals......Did he make a mistake?


----------



## rightwinger

Bob Blaylock said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always do, as long as serious mental disease is not involved.
Click to expand...

Homosexuality has existed throughout our history

Basically comes down to no harm, no foul


----------



## miketx

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.
> 
> Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.
> 
> Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.
> 
> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’
Click to expand...

There are 57 genders. Male, female, and 55 types of queer. What type of queer are you?


----------



## playtime

MaryL said:


> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.



that's ok with you?  you think that is what we should do here?


----------



## playtime

MaryL said:


> I identify as a left handed trans  species person. I am half  Elm,  half  wallaby.. I want, ,NAY, I DEMAND my constitutional rights, yesterday.



if you aren't hurting anybody else - i say you go with that.


----------



## playtime

bluzman61 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only two genders
> 
> Masculine and Feminine
> 
> FINITE, FINISH...END OF STORY.
> 
> 
> 
> What about hermaphrodites?
> 
> Intersex: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They HAVE both male and female sex organs, but have JUST the two gender genitalia.  There ARE only sex organs of two genders because there ARE only two genders.
Click to expand...


m'k... & most are assigned female at birth because it's 'easier'.  what happens when that person doesn't identify with being female?  what if everything they feel& think  is male orientated?


----------



## miketx

playtime said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok with you?  you think that is what we should do here?
Click to expand...

Only a barbaric butcher would do something like that, and, filth, MaryL NEVER said that's what should be done here. Now that said, progressive SCUM like you should be tossed.


----------



## progressive hunter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****
> 
> 
> 
> And this of course is an example of the ignorance, hate, and stupidity common to most on the right; authoritarian conservatives who seek to compel conformity and punish dissent.
> 
> It’s the right’s unwarranted fear of expressions of individual liberty and diversity that facilitates this sort of discrimination and hate.
Click to expand...



clayton you are such a fucking idiot,,,
we dont care how they express themselves,,,
its when they tell us what and how we should  think that we object


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.



There are only two Genders, if you have XY Chromosome you are Biological Male if you have XX Chromosome you are Biological Female, you are these until you die, a man can NEVER be a woman and a woman can NEVER be a man. 






Biology 101:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 298399


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 298401


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


Screw the biblical view of gender, Science says that biological gender exists on a continuum. While most are clearly male or female, there are those who are somewhere in between 

Intersex Society of North America | A world free of shame, secrecy, and unwanted genital surgery | Intersex Society of North America

Therefore, it is stupid and useless to ask "how many genders are there" There is no answer


----------



## petro

There will always be male or female and those I point and laugh at. 
You can "identify"  as whatever the hell you want. I will laugh at whoever the hell I want.

Isn't freedom great?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Therefore, it is stupid and useless to ask "how many genders are there" There is no answer


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

petro said:


> There will always be male or female and those I point and laugh at.
> You can "identify"  as whatever the hell you want. I will laugh at whoever the hell I want.
> 
> Isn't freedom great?



Below is a picture of a very very mentally ill BIOLOGICAL WOMAN, I mean in a normal society it would be disappeared into the night. Leftist Maniacs are encouraging this mental illness considering they are themselves mentally ill and not normal in the mind. The situation is that this LGBTQ Propaganda thing within the next few years is going to get very ugly because these degenerate freaks of nature are pushing this Propaganda in schools into young childrens minds and the MAJORITY of parents are NOT going to tolerate this shit for much longer, this ATTEMPT at having their young children DELIBERATELY fucked up in the head and DELIBERATELY confused as to what is male and female and what role in Society a male and a female have.

The BELOW should be given a FORCED ABORTION, this is ONE Pro-Abortion stance I strongly can take.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

petro said:


> There will always be male or female and those I point and laugh at.
> You can "identify"  as whatever the hell you want. I will laugh at whoever the hell I want.
> 
> Isn't freedom great?


Of course there will always be male and female. It does not take a genius to know that.

But there will always be transgender people also

There will always be intersex people  

There will always be people who experience gender dysphoria for no identifiable reason

And there will always be bigots and idiots who take it upon themselves to deny all of that.  There will always be those who demean and disparage others who are different because that threatened by those differences for reasons that even they don't understand.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And there will always be bigots and idiots who take it upon themselves to deny all of that.  There will always be those who demean and disparage others who are different because that threatened by those differences for reasons that even they don't understand.



  And there will always be those who characterize those who give more credence to hard, undeniable, scientific facts, than to the insane delusions of those who are mentally-defective, as _“bigots and idiots”_.


----------



## playtime

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok with you?  you think that is what we should do here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a barbaric butcher would do something like that, and, filth, MaryL NEVER said that's what should be done here. Now that said, progressive SCUM like you should be tossed.
Click to expand...


i didn't say she did.  i asked her what her opinion was since she brought it up.

you do realise there are some  nutjobs here in america that think it should be open season on them & homogays too.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be bigots and idiots who take it upon themselves to deny all of that.  There will always be those who demean and disparage others who are different because that threatened by those differences for reasons that even they don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be those who characterize those who give more credence to hard, undeniable, scientific facts, than to the inane delusions of those who are mentally-defective, as _“bigots and idiots”_.
Click to expand...

Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it


----------



## miketx

playtime said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok with you?  you think that is what we should do here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a barbaric butcher would do something like that, and, filth, MaryL NEVER said that's what should be done here. Now that said, progressive SCUM like you should be tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't say she did.  i asked her what her opinion was since she brought it up.
> 
> you do realise there are some  nutjobs here in america that think it should be open season on them & homogays too.
Click to expand...

Nutjobs like you who side with terrorists over the President.


----------



## miketx

playtime said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only two genders
> 
> Masculine and Feminine
> 
> FINITE, FINISH...END OF STORY.
> 
> 
> 
> What about hermaphrodites?
> 
> Intersex: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They HAVE both male and female sex organs, but have JUST the two gender genitalia.  There ARE only sex organs of two genders because there ARE only two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> m'k... & most are assigned female at birth because it's 'easier'.  what happens when that person doesn't identify with being female?  what if everything they feel& think  is male orientated?
Click to expand...

You tards make claims like this and cannot produce any proof.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it



  Every sane person clearly knows the difference between male and female.

  And we know what it says about you, that you find this difference confusing.


----------



## playtime

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok with you?  you think that is what we should do here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a barbaric butcher would do something like that, and, filth, MaryL NEVER said that's what should be done here. Now that said, progressive SCUM like you should be tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't say she did.  i asked her what her opinion was since she brought it up.
> 
> you do realise there are some  nutjobs here in america that think it should be open season on them & homogays too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutjobs like you who side with terrorists over the President.
Click to expand...


liar.


----------



## miketx

playtime said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok with you?  you think that is what we should do here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a barbaric butcher would do something like that, and, filth, MaryL NEVER said that's what should be done here. Now that said, progressive SCUM like you should be tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't say she did.  i asked her what her opinion was since she brought it up.
> 
> you do realise there are some  nutjobs here in america that think it should be open season on them & homogays too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutjobs like you who side with terrorists over the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar.
Click to expand...

Oh no, it's fact. That you deny is no surprise. You and your kind are traitors in every sense of the word.


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be bigots and idiots who take it upon themselves to deny all of that.  There will always be those who demean and disparage others who are different because that threatened by those differences for reasons that even they don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be those who characterize those who give more credence to hard, undeniable, scientific facts, than to the inane delusions of those who are mentally-defective, as _“bigots and idiots”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
Click to expand...

YOu showed nothing by fake media bullshit.


----------



## playtime

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only two genders
> 
> Masculine and Feminine
> 
> FINITE, FINISH...END OF STORY.
> 
> 
> 
> What about hermaphrodites?
> 
> Intersex: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They HAVE both male and female sex organs, but have JUST the two gender genitalia.  There ARE only sex organs of two genders because there ARE only two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> m'k... & most are assigned female at birth because it's 'easier'.  what happens when that person doesn't identify with being female?  what if everything they feel& think  is male orientated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tards make claims like this and cannot produce any proof.
Click to expand...


Treatment of intersex in humans depends upon the age at which the diagnosis is made. Historically, if diagnosed at birth, the choice of sex was made (typically by parents) based on the condition of the external genitalia (i.e., which sex organs predominate), after which so-called intersex surgery was performed to remove the gonads of the opposite sex. The remaining genitalia were then reconstructed to resemble those of the chosen sex. The reconstruction of female genitalia was more readily performed than the reconstruction of male genitalia, so ambiguous individuals often were made to be female. However, intersex surgery has long-term consequences for affected individuals. Later in life, for example, the person may not be satisfied with the results of surgery and may not identify with the assigned gender. Thus, patient consent has become an increasingly important part of decisions about intersex surgery, such that surgery may be delayed until adolescence or adulthood, after patients have had sufficient time to consider their gender and are able to make informed decisions about treatment.
Hermaphroditism | biology

Intersex people in the United States are subjected to medical practices that can inflict irreversible physical and psychological harm on them starting in infancy, harms that can last throughout their lives. Many of these procedures are done with the stated aim of making it easier for children to grow up “normal” and integrate more easily into society by helping them conform to a particular sex assignment. The results are often catastrophic, the supposed benefits are largely unproven, and there are generally no urgent health considerations at stake. Procedures that could be delayed until intersex children are old enough to decide whether they want them are instead performed on infants who then have to live with the consequences for a lifetime.

Until the 1960s, when intersex children were born, the people around them—parents and doctors—made their best guess and assigned the child a sex. Parents then reared them per social gender norms. Sometimes the intersex people experienced harassment and discrimination as a result of their atypical traits but many lived well-adjusted lives as adults. During the 1960s, however, and based largely on the unproven recommendations of a single prominent psychologist, medical norms in the US changed dramatically. Doctors began recommending surgical solutions to the supposed “problem” of intersex traits.

In this report, based on interviews with intersex adults, parents of intersex children, and medical practitioners working with intersex people, interACT and Human Rights Watch document the fall-out from that medical paradigm, and the failure of the medical community to regulate itself effectively. As detailed below, there have been changes in practice in recent years, with many doctors now advising against surgery on infants and young children. But even so, surgery continues to be practiced on children with atypical sex characteristics too young to participate in the decision, when those procedures both carry a meaningful risk of harm and can be safely deferred.

“I Want to Be Like Nature Made Me” | Medically Unnecessary Surgeries on Intersex Children in the US


----------



## playtime

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's ok with you?  you think that is what we should do here?
> 
> 
> 
> Only a barbaric butcher would do something like that, and, filth, MaryL NEVER said that's what should be done here. Now that said, progressive SCUM like you should be tossed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't say she did.  i asked her what her opinion was since she brought it up.
> 
> you do realise there are some  nutjobs here in america that think it should be open season on them & homogays too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nutjobs like you who side with terrorists over the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, it's fact. That you deny is no surprise. You and your kind are traitors in every sense of the word.
Click to expand...


Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every sane person clearly knows the difference between male and female.
> 
> And we know what it says about you, that you find this difference confusing.
Click to expand...

These people say differently, and unlike you, they actually know something

Intersex Legislation & Regulation | interACT: Advocates for Intersex Youth


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every sane person clearly knows the difference between male and female.
> 
> And we know what it says about you, that you find this difference confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people say differently, and unlike you, they actually know something
> 
> Intersex Legislation & Regulation | interACT: Advocates for Intersex Youth
Click to expand...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every sane person clearly knows the difference between male and female.
> 
> 
> 
> These people say differently, and unlike you, they actually know something
Click to expand...


  Some people who are batshit crazy do, or who are otherwise unbelievably ignorant about basic human biology.

  But the opinions of such extreme, mentally-defective freaks has no bearing on what sane people do or should believe.

  Why should I, or any other sane person, give any credence at all to the opinions of those who are so profoundly f•••ed-up in their heads that they don't even understand the difference between men and women?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be bigots and idiots who take it upon themselves to deny all of that.  There will always be those who demean and disparage others who are different because that threatened by those differences for reasons that even they don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be those who characterize those who give more credence to hard, undeniable, scientific facts, than to the inane delusions of those who are mentally-defective, as _“bigots and idiots”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu showed nothing by fake media bullshit.
Click to expand...


You mean like this from the National Inststute of Health:
Male or Female? Brains are Intersex


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every sane person clearly knows the difference between male and female.
> 
> And we know what it says about you, that you find this difference confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people say differently, and unlike you, they actually know something
> 
> Intersex Legislation & Regulation | interACT: Advocates for Intersex Youth
> Here is more
> 
> Ethical principles and recommendations for the medical management of differences of sex development (DSD)/intersex in children and adolescents
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every sane person clearly knows the difference between male and female.
> 
> And we know what it says about you, that you find this difference confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people say differently, and unlike you, they actually know something
> 
> Intersex Legislation & Regulation | interACT: Advocates for Intersex Youth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 298515
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your enormous contribution to an important  and complex topic. You must have attended the finest universities and obtained advance degrees in neuroscience, psychiatry and Human Sexuality. You have certainly raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB

There, now doesn't that sound better than saying that you're a useless moronic troll?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every sane person clearly knows the difference between male and female.
> 
> 
> 
> These people say differently, and unlike you, they actually know something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people who are batshit crazy do, or who are otherwise unbelievably ignorant about basic human biology.
> 
> But the opinions of such extreme, mentally-defective freaks has no bearing on what sane people do or should believe.
> 
> Why should I, or any other sane person, give any credence at all to the opinions of those who are so profoundly f•••ed-up in their heads that they don't even understand the difference between men and women?
Click to expand...

Wipe the spit off of your chin and see post  77


----------



## JustAGuy1

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.
> 
> Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.
> 
> Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.
> 
> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’
Click to expand...


Oh come now Counselor, it's not that we don't "support" their right to self expression, it's that they want shove their bullshit down our throats with the Law. These "poor souls" are suing people and institutions for not using the correct *pronoun.*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JustAGuy1 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.
> 
> Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.
> 
> Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.
> 
> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come now Counselor, it's not that we don't "support" their right to self expression, it's that they want shove their bullshit down our throats with the Law. These "poor souls" are suing people and institutions for not using the correct *pronoun.*
Click to expand...

So use the correct fucking pronoun! Yes it is that simple. You're male? would you like to be called Miss? Get the fuck over it already. It's about affording others the same respect and consideration that you expect for yourself and take for granted.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I, or any other sane person, give any credence at all to the opinions of those who are so profoundly f•••ed-up in their heads that they don't even understand the difference between men and women?
> 
> 
> 
> Wipe the spit off of your chin and see post  77
Click to expand...


  Already saw it.  It's bullshit.

  Looked again.  It's still bullshit.

  Are you claiming that if I look at it enough times, it will cease to be bullshit?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be bigots and idiots who take it upon themselves to deny all of that.  There will always be those who demean and disparage others who are different because that threatened by those differences for reasons that even they don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be those who characterize those who give more credence to hard, undeniable, scientific facts, than to the inane delusions of those who are mentally-defective, as _“bigots and idiots”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu showed nothing by fake media bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this from the National Inststute of Health:
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
Click to expand...

What's so god damned funny Bobby Boy? Is that the best that you can do? Give me funnies.?


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.
> 
> Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.
> 
> Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.
> 
> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come now Counselor, it's not that we don't "support" their right to self expression, it's that they want shove their bullshit down our throats with the Law. These "poor souls" are suing people and institutions for not using the correct *pronoun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So use the correct fucking pronoun! Yes it is that simple. You're male? would you like to be called Miss? Get the fuck over it already. It's about affording others the same respect and consideration that you expect for yourself and take for granted.
Click to expand...


So you don't really want the "Right" to self expression, you want to use the Legal Hammer to force EVERYONE to bow to you wishes. Tell you what Sally, if it has a penis it's a "man', if it has a vagina it's a "woman". Those are the correct pronouns.
Go fuck yourself sissy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I, or any other sane person, give any credence at all to the opinions of those who are so profoundly f•••ed-up in their heads that they don't even understand the difference between men and women?
> 
> 
> 
> Wipe the spit off of your chin and see post  77
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already saw it.  It's bullshit.
> 
> Looked again.  It's still bullshit.
> 
> Are you claiming that if I look at it enough times, it will cease to be bullshit?
Click to expand...

Apparently you're so fucking delusional as to believe that anything that you label as bullshit automatically and magically becomes bullshit. The NIH is bullshit? YOU are bullshit


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What's so god damned funny Bobby Boy? Is that the best that you can do? Give me funnies.?



  What's funny is a batshit-crazy, mentally- and morally-defective freak, with no grip on obvious biological reality, trying to lecture sane people on reality.  Well, not really funny so much.  Sad, disturbing, or pathetic would probably be better descriptions.  But this forum doesn't have buttons for those, so _“Funny”_ will have to do.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JustAGuy1 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.
> 
> Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.
> 
> Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.
> 
> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come now Counselor, it's not that we don't "support" their right to self expression, it's that they want shove their bullshit down our throats with the Law. These "poor souls" are suing people and institutions for not using the correct *pronoun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So use the correct fucking pronoun! Yes it is that simple. You're male? would you like to be called Miss? Get the fuck over it already. It's about affording others the same respect and consideration that you expect for yourself and take for granted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really want the "Right" to self expression, you want to use the Legal Hammer to force EVERYONE to bow to you wishes. Tell you what Sally, if it has a penis it's a "man', if it has a vagina it's a "woman". Those are the correct pronouns.
> Go fuck yourself sissy.
Click to expand...

You don't learn very quickly do you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Apparently you're so fucking delusional as to believe that anything that you label as bullshit automatically and magically becomes bullshit. The NIH is bullshit? YOU are bullshit



  Like all sane people, I am very clear on the distinction between men and women.  When someone tries to tell me that what is obviously a man is, in any way, a woman, or vice versa, then very obviously, that's bullshit.  Hard science trumps the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks, always, no matter what authority may be claimed by or on behalf of said mentally-defective freaks.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Apparently you're so fucking delusional as to believe that anything that you label as bullshit automatically and magically becomes bullshit. The NIH is bullshit? YOU are bullshit



  You deny the clear bioological distinction between men and women.  That leaves you in no position to accuse anyone else of being _“delusional”_.


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.
> 
> Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.
> 
> Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.
> 
> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come now Counselor, it's not that we don't "support" their right to self expression, it's that they want shove their bullshit down our throats with the Law. These "poor souls" are suing people and institutions for not using the correct *pronoun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So use the correct fucking pronoun! Yes it is that simple. You're male? would you like to be called Miss? Get the fuck over it already. It's about affording others the same respect and consideration that you expect for yourself and take for granted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really want the "Right" to self expression, you want to use the Legal Hammer to force EVERYONE to bow to you wishes. Tell you what Sally, if it has a penis it's a "man', if it has a vagina it's a "woman". Those are the correct pronouns.
> Go fuck yourself sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't learn very quickly do you?
Click to expand...


I learn extraordinarily quickly son. How are you identifying today?
There are two genders, male and female. Why do you hate science?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so god damned funny Bobby Boy? Is that the best that you can do? Give me funnies.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is a batshit-crazy, mentally- and morally-defective freak, with no grip on obvious biological reality, trying to lecture sane people on reality.  Well, not really funny so much.  Sad, disturbing, or pathetic would probably be better descriptions.  But this forum doesn't have buttons for those, so _“Funny”_ will have to do.
Click to expand...

Give it a fucking rest Bobby Boy. You're clearly unhinged and suffering from a religious psychosis You refuse to consider any information that challenges your moronic beliefs that might lore you out of your comfort zone of bigotry and ignorance. I thank the gods and goddesses that I am not you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JustAGuy1 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever anyone ‘believes’ is thankfully irrelevant.
> 
> Americans have the fundamental right to self-determination, to identify however one is comfortable, consistent with his perception of himself, and consistent with his own good conscience – including gender identification.
> 
> Indeed, gender is much more than just reproductive anatomy – it’s also self-expression in the context of culture and society at times unrelated to reproductive anatomy.
> 
> As Americans we should support and defend expressions of individual liberty, celebrate that diversity, and defend the right to self-determination against hostility and discrimination directed at those perceived to be ‘different.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now Counselor, it's not that we don't "support" their right to self expression, it's that they want shove their bullshit down our throats with the Law. These "poor souls" are suing people and institutions for not using the correct *pronoun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So use the correct fucking pronoun! Yes it is that simple. You're male? would you like to be called Miss? Get the fuck over it already. It's about affording others the same respect and consideration that you expect for yourself and take for granted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really want the "Right" to self expression, you want to use the Legal Hammer to force EVERYONE to bow to you wishes. Tell you what Sally, if it has a penis it's a "man', if it has a vagina it's a "woman". Those are the correct pronouns.
> Go fuck yourself sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't learn very quickly do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learn extraordinarily quickly son. How are you identifying today?
> There are two genders, male and female. Why do you hate science?
Click to expand...

Son? Listen dumb ass, I an a 72 year old Cisgender, Straight guy, who is also a ally of LGBTQ people and have devoted may life to advocating for the rights of minorities. Only the most insecure and moronic shit heads are Now, tell us all about YOUR gender and sexual problems of which I'm sure there aew many


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Give it a fucking rest Bobby Boy. You're clearly unhinged and suffering from a religious psychosis You refuse to consider any information that challenges your moronic beliefs that might lore you out of your comfort zone of bigotry and ignorance. I thank the gods and goddesses that I am not you.



  Like I'm going to lose any sleep over being called _“clearly unhinged and suffering from a religious psychosis”_, or being accused of _“…refus_[ing]_ to consider any information that challenges your moronic beliefs that might lore _[sic]_ you out of your comfort zone of bigotry and ignorance.”_ by a mentally-defective freak who is so f•••ed-up in the head that he cannot even grasp the biological distinction between male and female; and who sees acknowledgment of these immutable, undeniable scientific facts as _“moronic beliefs”_ and _“bigotry and ignorance”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Son? Listen dumb ass, I an a 72 year old Cisgender [sic], Straight guy, who is also a ally of LGBTQ people and have devoted may life to advocating for the rights of minorities. Only the most insecure and moronic shit heads are Now, tell us all about YOUR gender and sexual problems of which I'm sure there aew [sic] many



[ATTACH=full]298553[/ATTACH] =


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be bigots and idiots who take it upon themselves to deny all of that.  There will always be those who demean and disparage others who are different because that threatened by those differences for reasons that even they don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there will always be those who characterize those who give more credence to hard, undeniable, scientific facts, than to the inane delusions of those who are mentally-defective, as _“bigots and idiots”_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us the science Bobby Boy . I showed you mine many times but you were afraid to look at it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu showed nothing by fake media bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like this from the National Inststute of Health:
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
Click to expand...


The National Institute of Health is full of horsecrap, they who run that pile of horsecrap in 2016 announced that they ONLY would give Research Grants from 2016 to LGBTQ Propaganda No Such Thing As Male and Female Bullshit Artists, the article below about that announcement:

*"In a major policy change implemented in early 2016, the National Institutes of Health made clear its expectation that researchers seeking grants “consider sex as a biological variable in all stages of research.” The reason was simple — if overdue. Past studies often focused on males, yielding results that did not always apply to the other 50.8 percent of the population.

It’s not surprising that such a major decision would prove controversial in some quarters. What may be surprising, however, is that many of those taking issue with the idea are feminists."

^^^^ THIS is why The National Institute of HORSECRAP publishes articles by bullshit artists who have been PAID to write bullshit about no such thing as a male brain and a female brain that ALL brains are Intersex.
*
Male and Female Brains Are Different. Should It Matter?

And so BACK to REALITY from ACTUAL NORMAL Scientists and NOT Paid For Bullshit Artists Paid to Promote the Propaganda LGBTQ Intersex Horsecrap:

*Researchers discover clues to brain differences between males and females*

*"Researchers at the University of Maryland School of Medicine have discovered a mechanism for how androgens—male sex steroids—sculpt brain development. The research, conducted by Margaret M. McCarthy, Ph.D., who Chairs the Department of Pharmacology, could ultimately help researchers understand behavioral development differences between males and females.


The research, published in Neuron, discovered a mechanism for how androgens, male sex steroids, sculpt the brains of male rats to produce behavioral differences, such as more aggression and rougher play behavior. "We already knew that the brains of males and females are different and that testosterone produced during the second trimester in humans and late gestation in rodents contributes to the differences but we did not know how testosterone has these effects" said Dr. McCarthy.

Jonathan Van Ryzin, Ph.D., a Postdoctoral Fellow, was lead author on this research conducted in Dr. McCarthy's lab.

A key contributor to the differences in play behavior between males and females is a sex-based difference in the number of newborn cells in the part of the brain called the amygdala, which controls emotions and social behaviors. The research showed that males have fewer of these newborn cells, because they are actively eliminated by immune cells.

In females, the newborn cells differentiated into a type of glial cell, the most abundant type of cell in the central nervous system. In males however, testosterone increased signaling at receptors in the brain which bind endocannabinoids, causing immune cells to be activated. The endocannabinoids prompted the immune cells to effectively eliminate the newborn cells in males. Females rats in the study were unaffected, suggesting that the activation of the immune cells by the increased endocannabinoids in males was necessary for cell elimination. In this respect, this research shows that cannabis use, which stimulates endocannabinoids in the brain and nervous system, could impact brain development of the fetus and this impact could differ between male and female fetuses.

This study provides a mechanism for sex-based differences in social behaviors and suggests that differences in androgen and endocannabinoid signaling may contribute to individual differences in brain development and thus behavioral differences among people."
*
Researchers discover clues to brain differences between males and females

*Yes, there is a female and a male brain: Morphology versus functionality*

Yes, there is a female and a male brain: Morphology versus functionality

*New findings on genes that drive male-female brain differences, timing of puberty*

New findings on genes that drive male-female brain differences, timing of puberty

*Denying the Neuroscience of Sex Differences*

Denying the Neuroscience of Sex Differences - Quillette

*Male brain versus female brain: How do they differ?*

Male brain vs female brain: How do they differ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

rightwinger said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****
> 
> 
> 
> God created Homosexuals......Did he make a mistake?
Click to expand...


Why would God create Homosexuals when in The Bible it states that a man should not lie with a man as with a woman? At some point in their development Satan took over a normal child and as it developed beyond puberty created it to fuck another man up the rectum in defiance of God who wants all his created males and females to go forth and multiply.

It's Adam and Eve it was never and also Adam and Steve.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the biblical view of gender, Science says that biological gender exists on a continuum. While most are clearly male or female, there are those who are somewhere in between
> 
> Intersex Society of North America | A world free of shame, secrecy, and unwanted genital surgery | Intersex Society of North America
> 
> Therefore, it is stupid and useless to ask "how many genders are there" There is no answer
Click to expand...


The Intersex Society of North America? Are they a division of NAMBLA?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

progressive hunter said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gender is a matter of language construction.
> 
> There are two sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought gender was based on genitalia,,
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "issue" is largely irrelevant. People have the right to present themselves in the way they feel is authentic to themselves without being forced into any stereotype by others. Moreover, this issue affects only a small number of people.
> 
> The much greater number of people who embrace grossly exaggerated, cartoonish stereotype personas that are consistent with their physical bodies are far more destructive to society. I mean the males who prance around like he-man Rambos and claim to know it all and extravagantly made-up little wussy girly-girls in flouncy dresses who claim to be ignorant about just about everything when they actually are supposed to be adults.
> 
> The "biblical view" of any issue is of concern only to those persons who are not only Christian, but who are members of some Christian groups that have a certain view of the bible itself. This is a very sectarian thing, and the kid who made this video apparently is a member of one of these sects.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Sparky, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  If you don't know this or realize this, you are INSANE.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is entirely your opinion, and I think that you express it in a very hysterical fashion. I don't know why it bothers you so much who another person is. There may be only two forms of the human body, absent rare conditions at birth, but what does this mean to you? What do you expect should be done about this? Why not leave it alone, accept people, avoid those whom you don't like, and go on with your life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are insane, probably a result of being brainwashed by our hideously biased media.  Good luck with THAT, Sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This "hideously biased media" does not exist in reality. There is no such thing as a collective media. It runs the gamut from CNN to the National Inquirer, Brietbart, Infowars.  I'm not insane merely because I think that this gender issue should not really be any big deal and people shouldn't lose sleep over it. I think that these right-wingers, with their continuous obsession with sex and with what other people do, have psychological problems.
Click to expand...


^^^^ This:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 298399


----------



## bluzman61

It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.


----------



## Lysistrata

bluzman61 said:


> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.



What is even more mind-boggling is that so many people feel the need to insist that there are only two genders, as if it really matters, and break out in hissy fits about it. They are the same idiots who foster a stereotype for each gender and try to force individuals into conforming to it. These are the sort who say things like "women can't" do something, which, of course, is perfectly doable. This actually means "I don't want you to. I'm scared that you might."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.


What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lysistrata said:


> What is even more mind-boggling is that so many people feel the need to insist that there are only two genders, as if it really matters, and break out in hissy fits about it.



  There are only two genders.  That's a hard, scientific fact, obvious to anyone who isn't severely f•••ed-up in the head.

  Why should any sane person, on hearing some mentally-defective freak, claim otherwise, feel compelled to play along with that madness?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
Click to expand...


  Even more amazing, is that mentally-defective freaks get to make claims that so outrageously contradict observable, provable biological facts, and get to get away with accusing anyone who doesn't agree with these insane claims of _“willful ignorance, fear and denial”_ and worse.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****
> 
> 
> 
> God created Homosexuals......Did he make a mistake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would God create Homosexuals when in The Bible it states that a man should not lie with a man as with a woman? At some point in their development Satan took over a normal child and as it developed beyond puberty created it to fuck another man up the rectum in defiance of God who wants all his created males and females to go forth and multiply.
> 
> It's Adam and Eve it was never and also Adam and Steve.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****God created Man and Woman.....Liberals created all the other genders!!!****
> 
> 
> 
> God created Homosexuals......Did he make a mistake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would God create Homosexuals when in The Bible it states that a man should not lie with a man as with a woman? At some point in their development Satan took over a normal child and as it developed beyond puberty created it to fuck another man up the rectum in defiance of God who wants all his created males and females to go forth and multiply.
> 
> It's Adam and Eve it was never and also Adam and Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.



*"It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling."*

Do not attempt to have a rational discussion with them, they are mentally ill and you always must remember it is pointless to attempt rationalisation or even basic normal discussion with the mentally ill and so just think as they post they are talking to themselves and dribbling down their chin and in the case of certain Homo's involuntarily shitting themselves because so many dicks have been up there tearing their rectums. I mean that's enough to laugh about the freak of nature Homo's due to their perverted lifestyle having no control over their own rapehole's.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even more amazing, is that mentally-defective freaks get to make claims that so outrageously contradict observable, provable biological facts, and get to get away with accusing anyone who doesn't agree with these insane claims of _“willful ignorance, fear and denial”_ and worse.
Click to expand...







^^^^ Mentally defective freaks Propaganda Inc. 

Considering this crowd form part of the Leftist Maniac crowd who have the Love-In with ALL things Islamic, then they should be airdropped into any one of the below regions of their Islamic Boyfriends and see how far they get with the "Men Have Vaginas, No Such Thing As Male Female, Everyone Is Intersex Bullshit"....I am thinking THOUSANDS of rooftops would be introduced to them:


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."


It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it. 

Male or Female? Brains are Intersex

The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
Click to expand...

No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.

PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
Click to expand...

So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
Click to expand...

You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.
Click to expand...

You have problems kid. Get out of my face. You have the intellect of road kill and you are certainly not worth any more of my time. Maybe you should hook up with Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds Hamilton. You would make good fuck buddies .


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have problems kid. Get out of my face. You have the intellect of road kill and you are certainly not worth any more of my time. Maybe you should hook up with Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds Hamilton. You would make good fuck buddies .
Click to expand...

At least she's a woman, ya man meat guzzler.


----------



## bluzman61

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have problems kid. Get out of my face. You have the intellect of road kill and you are certainly not worth any more of my time. Maybe you should hook up with Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds Hamilton. You would make good fuck buddies .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she's a woman, ya man meat guzzler.
Click to expand...

He-he, "man meat guzzler", I love it!  And most likely a VERY apt description of that moron.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have problems kid. Get out of my face. You have the intellect of road kill and you are certainly not worth any more of my time. Maybe you should hook up with Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds Hamilton. You would make good fuck buddies .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she's a woman, ya man meat guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, "man meat guzzler", I love it!  And most likely a VERY apt description of that moron.
Click to expand...

You juvenile delinquents are really pathetic


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have problems kid. Get out of my face. You have the intellect of road kill and you are certainly not worth any more of my time. Maybe you should hook up with Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds Hamilton. You would make good fuck buddies .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she's a woman, ya man meat guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, "man meat guzzler", I love it!  And most likely a VERY apt description of that moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You juvenile delinquents are really pathetic
Click to expand...

He-he, why don't you go guzzle some man meat, PP?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
Click to expand...


*"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *

Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.

I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96

Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)

*"The other possibility is that you...."*

Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *
> 
> Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.
> 
> I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96
> 
> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)
> 
> *"The other possibility is that you...."*
> 
> Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.
Click to expand...

Wow, fantastic post, Lucy!  Thank you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have problems kid. Get out of my face. You have the intellect of road kill and you are certainly not worth any more of my time. Maybe you should hook up with Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds Hamilton. You would make good fuck buddies .
Click to expand...


How many dick's did you suck today already? The usual 400 or whatever. You are probably sucking 401 right now being the Dick Sucking Machine that you are, WTF it's amazing you haven't got some weird random disease known only in Sub Sahara Africa and CALIFORNIA.


----------



## miketx

They keep denying that all we are doing is ridiculing them. They have to feel more important so they claim we are afraid of them. Lmao!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting pervert, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> You have problems kid. Get out of my face. You have the intellect of road kill and you are certainly not worth any more of my time. Maybe you should hook up with Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds Hamilton. You would make good fuck buddies .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least she's a woman, ya man meat guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, "man meat guzzler", I love it!  And most likely a VERY apt description of that moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You juvenile delinquents are really pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, why don't you go guzzle some man meat, PP?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> They keep denying that all we are doing is ridiculing them. They have to feel more important so they claim we are afraid of them. Lmao!



Yes hilarious, why would ANYONE be afraid of that crowd, for one thing nobody is afraid of someone who doesn't even know WHAT bathroom it should be using and for another thing why would ANYONE be afraid of this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is threatened by you faggots, we're disgusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you could draw on your vast knowledge of human sexuality and discuss the relationship between gender dysphoria, intersexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> PS Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't like being disgusting so you spin smoke and pretend that we are doing something else besides finding you disgusting. lol, you are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class
Click to expand...


Well we know what you are the bottom off....


----------



## theHawk

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
Click to expand...


The only ignorance on display is by you biology deniers.

No, we won’t play along with someone’s mental illness when they make believe they are something they are not.  A grown woman isn’t a poodle anymore than a male can be a woman.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> They keep denying that all we are doing is ridiculing them. They have to feel more important so they claim we are afraid of them. Lmao!



The situation is this, if these freaks of nature just STFU and did their own thing and STOPPED getting in EVERYONE'S face SCREAMING their fucked up Propaganda then everyone could ALL just live their lives. If they want to get their body mutilated that's their own choice and not ANY of my business BUT considering they are pushing their fucked up Propaganda onto CHILDREN now then this is EVERY responsible adults business and considering they are actually mentally ill they cannot see around the corner which is good because what's around the corner for the LGBTQ weirdos is going to be very ugly. Payback is a bitch.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ignorance on display is by you biology deniers.
> 
> No, we won’t play along with someone’s mental illness when they make believe they are something they are not.  A grown woman isn’t a poodle anymore than a male can be a woman.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ignorance on display is by you biology deniers.
> 
> No, we won’t play along with someone’s mental illness when they make believe they are something they are not.  A grown woman isn’t a poodle anymore than a male can be a woman.
Click to expand...


The Gay-Bi Community will come to regret allowing these fanatical freaks to add the T to LesbianGayBisexual because these Pro-Transgender psychos have hijacked the ENTIRE thing and many Gays and Lesbians are already taking issue with them, Gay men consider themselves correctly to be men and Lesbians consider themselves correctly to be women.and also many in The Feminist Movement the Feminists are also taking issue with men who insist they are women and DEMAND to not only go into female bathrooms but also take part in FEMALE sports while still retaining ALL BIOLOGICAL MALENESS.

And also Remember The Enemy of My Enemy Is My Friend:

Conservative group hosts anti-transgender panel of feminists ‘from the left’

The rise of anti-trans "radical" feminists, explained


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ignorance on display is by you biology deniers.
> 
> No, we won’t play along with someone’s mental illness when they make believe they are something they are not.  A grown woman isn’t a poodle anymore than a male can be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gay-Bi Community will come to regret allowing these fanatical freaks to add the T to LesbianGayBisexual because these Pro-Transgender psychos have hijacked the ENTIRE thing and many Gays and Lesbians are already taking issue with them, Gay men consider themselves correctly to be men and Lesbians consider themselves correctly to be women.and also many in The Feminist Movement the Feminists are also taking issue with men who insist they are women and DEMAND to not only go into female bathrooms but also take part in FEMALE sports while still retaining ALL BIOLOGICAL MALENESS.
> 
> And also Remember The Enemy of My Enemy Is My Friend:
> 
> Conservative group hosts anti-transgender panel of feminists ‘from the left’
> 
> The rise of anti-trans "radical" feminists, explained
Click to expand...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow



[ATTACH=full]298791[/ATTACH] [SIZE=7]=[ATTACH=full]298800[/ATTACH] [/SIZE]


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Brilliant!! Spoken like a true special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class



  Chances are that that hypothetical _“special ed. 13 year old at the bottom of his class” _ knows the difference between boys and girls, which makes him a lot smarter than you have any hope of ever being.


----------



## Faun

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


There are 6 possible genders:

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You juvenile delinquents are really pathetic



  Look who's calling others _“pathetic”_!


----------



## bluzman61

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only ignorance on display is by you biology deniers.
> 
> No, we won’t play along with someone’s mental illness when they make believe they are something they are not.  A grown woman isn’t a poodle anymore than a male can be a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gay-Bi Community will come to regret allowing these fanatical freaks to add the T to LesbianGayBisexual because these Pro-Transgender psychos have hijacked the ENTIRE thing and many Gays and Lesbians are already taking issue with them, Gay men consider themselves correctly to be men and Lesbians consider themselves correctly to be women.and also many in The Feminist Movement the Feminists are also taking issue with men who insist they are women and DEMAND to not only go into female bathrooms but also take part in FEMALE sports while still retaining ALL BIOLOGICAL MALENESS.
> 
> And also Remember The Enemy of My Enemy Is My Friend:
> 
> Conservative group hosts anti-transgender panel of feminists ‘from the left’
> 
> The rise of anti-trans "radical" feminists, explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 298789
Click to expand...

Yep, very true.  Sad, but true.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> BUT considering they are pushing their fucked up Propaganda onto CHILDREN now then this is EVERY responsible adults business and considering they are actually mentally ill they cannot see around the corner which is good because what's around the corner for the LGBTQ weirdos is going to be very ugly. Payback is a bitch.



  Is there anyone here, to whom it is not glaringly obvious why so many of these degenerates are so interesting in pushing their agenda off on to children?

  Be careful, and don't come out and actually say it, as that will get you in trouble on this forum, but I think we all know, especially those who most loudly will deny it.


----------



## Likkmee

OK. Search " hermaphroditic genetalia". Be *WARNED*
There's 2  1/2 out there


----------



## yidnar

MaryL said:


> Well, under sharia law they would be throwing someones ass off a tall building.


and their buddy Soleimani would do the throwing .


----------



## Wyld Kard

In reality there are *ONLY* two genders, male & female.  That's the way it's always been and that's the way it's always going to be.

All the other so-called countless other genders are located in make believe land where all delusional nutjobs reside.


----------



## bluzman61

Wildcard said:


> In reality there are *ONLY* two genders, male & female.  That's the way it's always been and that's the way it's always going to be.
> 
> All the other so-called countless other genders are located in make believe land where all delusional nutjobs reside.


Exactly!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *
> 
> Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.
> 
> I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96
> 
> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)
> 
> *"The other possibility is that you...."*
> 
> Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.
Click to expand...

There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,

This crap that you posted in no way refutes the fact that there are variations on the strictly male or female biology. 

The two points that you focus on are 1) they will only give grants to those who study the broad spectrum of brain types   2) there is a male and female brain.

The first is in the interest of science and appropriate, and the 2nd was not disputed and does no say that there are no variations on brain types. 


So shut up already


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,



  That from someone who clearly meets all three of those criteria.




TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So shut up already



  What makes you think that you have any authority to tell anyone in this thread, or anywhere else on this forum, to shut up?  Last I checked, you were not a moderator, here, and this isn't even one of your own threads.

↓  TheOppressiveFaggot  ↓
[ATTACH=full]298934[/ATTACH] ​


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That from someone who clearly meets all three of those criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shut up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that you have any authority to tell anyone in this thread, or anywhere else on this forum, to shut up?  Last I checked, you were not a moderator, here, and this isn't even one of your own threads.
> 
> ↓  TheOppressiveFaggot  ↓
> [ATTACH=full]298934[/ATTACH] ​
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *
> 
> Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.
> 
> I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96
> 
> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)
> 
> *"The other possibility is that you...."*
> 
> Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> This crap that you posted in no way refutes the fact that there are variations on the strictly male or female biology.
> 
> The two points that you focus on are 1) they will only give grants to those who study the broad spectrum of brain types   2) there is a male and female brain.
> 
> The first is in the interest of science and appropriate, and the 2nd was not disputed and does no say that there are no variations on brain types.
> 
> 
> So shut up already
Click to expand...


^^^^


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That from someone who clearly meets all three of those criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shut up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that you have any authority to tell anyone in this thread, or anywhere else on this forum, to shut up?  Last I checked, you were not a moderator, here, and this isn't even one of your own threads.
> 
> ↓  TheOppressiveFaggot  ↓
> [ATTACH=full]298934[/ATTACH] ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 298941
Click to expand...


^^^^


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *
> 
> Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.
> 
> I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96
> 
> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)
> 
> *"The other possibility is that you...."*
> 
> Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> This crap that you posted in no way refutes the fact that there are variations on the strictly male or female biology.
> 
> The two points that you focus on are 1) they will only give grants to those who study the broad spectrum of brain types   2) there is a male and female brain.
> 
> The first is in the interest of science and appropriate, and the 2nd was not disputed and does no say that there are no variations on brain types.
> 
> 
> So shut up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^
Click to expand...

Then you should get help with that problem


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders. This is just mind boggling."
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *
> 
> Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.
> 
> I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96
> 
> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)
> 
> *"The other possibility is that you...."*
> 
> Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> This crap that you posted in no way refutes the fact that there are variations on the strictly male or female biology.
> 
> The two points that you focus on are 1) they will only give grants to those who study the broad spectrum of brain types   2) there is a male and female brain.
> 
> The first is in the interest of science and appropriate, and the 2nd was not disputed and does no say that there are no variations on brain types.
> 
> 
> So shut up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should get help with that problem
Click to expand...


It was directed at you actually.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That from someone who clearly meets all three of those criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shut up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think that you have any authority to tell anyone in this thread, or anywhere else on this forum, to shut up?  Last I checked, you were not a moderator, here, and this isn't even one of your own threads.
> 
> ↓  TheOppressiveFaggot  ↓
> [ATTACH=full]298934[/ATTACH] ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 298941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> View attachment 298950
Click to expand...

I suppose that there is no real hope that you or Bobby Boy will ever contribute anything of value to the topic


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *
> 
> Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.
> 
> I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96
> 
> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)
> 
> *"The other possibility is that you...."*
> 
> Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> This crap that you posted in no way refutes the fact that there are variations on the strictly male or female biology.
> 
> The two points that you focus on are 1) they will only give grants to those who study the broad spectrum of brain types   2) there is a male and female brain.
> 
> The first is in the interest of science and appropriate, and the 2nd was not disputed and does no say that there are no variations on brain types.
> 
> 
> So shut up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should get help with that problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was directed at you actually.
Click to expand...

No shit! You think that I didn't know that??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it.
> 
> Male or Female? Brains are Intersex
> 
> The other possibility is that you are just lying and believe that if you repeat bullshit enough times it will no longer be bullshit but the fact is that it was bullshit yesterday, it is bullshit today, and it will be bullshit tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"It's amazing to think that there are some who have posted on this thread that actually are so threatened by the idea that not everyone is clearly male or female that they go into deep in denial over it." *
> 
> Nobody is threatened by mentally ill freaks of nature, we have a combination of laughing at them and pitying them and wishing that at some point they are put out of their misery in some way EVEN by an Act of God. Nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up MAN who has a penis, balls and XY Chromosome but the voices in HIS head tell HIM HE'S female when HE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but MALE, just because HE might get HIS dick and balls cut off in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean HE becomes female, conversely nobody normal is threatened by some fucked up WOMAN who has boobies, ovaries and a vagina and XX Chromosome but the voices in HER head tell HER that SHE is male when SHE is not and NEVER will be ANYTHING but FEMALE, just because SHE might get HER boobies cut off and vagina sewn up and get some weird Plasticine type dick and balls to play with in the ultimate insanity of Self-Mutiliation does NOT mean SHE becomes male.
> 
> I ALREADY debunked your link in my below post # 96
> 
> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders? My thoughts (Video)
> 
> *"The other possibility is that you...."*
> 
> Have consumed so much Man Juice that it's rotting your braincells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are three possibilities here. 1) Your reading comprehension ability  was arrested in first grade, 2) your psychotic  3) You're a willful liar who thinks that you can just make up shit and be believed,
> 
> This crap that you posted in no way refutes the fact that there are variations on the strictly male or female biology.
> 
> The two points that you focus on are 1) they will only give grants to those who study the broad spectrum of brain types   2) there is a male and female brain.
> 
> The first is in the interest of science and appropriate, and the 2nd was not disputed and does no say that there are no variations on brain types.
> 
> 
> So shut up already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should get help with that problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was directed at you actually.
Click to expand...

Interesting how you can sling mud like a retarded school yard bully but can't actually  respond to  my post ( 145) where I destroyed   the horseshit that you posted trying to discredit the National Institute of Health.


----------



## Questioner

I could care less, I believe evolutionary psychology as per Pinker, Wright and others more or less leaves this, and other 19th century relics such as "blank state" psychology (which was nonsense even during its day and age, at least per the philosophy of the Common Law, and other social institutions which acknowledged the genetic reality influences human behavior, and that not all, or even most of human behavior is "rational", but often instinctive, emotional, impulsive).

I feel sorry for those children whose maladaptedness to society is in part a fault of terrible and outdated parenting and psychological practices, with evolutionarily psychology and other fields of knowledge further affirming why most parents of children with "gender dysphoric" symptoms' children will simply grow out of it naturally upon maturation past adolescence, not requiring anything drastic such as hormone therapy, plastic surgery, or genital removal.

Freud wrote about the psychopathology of everyday life, sadly some of the lowest common denominator of parenting practices have further exacerbated harm and psychosis in some of society's forgotten...

But as per Marcus Aerulius, I merely try to refrain from thinking evil thoughts, staring into the so-called "abysss", nor wanting to attempt to see into the mind of a Caligula or Nero in the making, it is a simple as them not being able to tell black from white...

If I could, I'd have anyone advocating archaic blank slate psychology or radical sexual politics in relation to the myths, lies, and fables which the false rationale behind the transgender medical fad is predicated on banned by the state, as well as prohibited medical ethics state and nationwide, and create a new cast of deplorables, in which those advocating such things are put into the same category as those advocating rape or child molestation, a la NAMBA and other organizations made up of proverbial, literal "freaks", and that's being generous.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Interesting how you can sling mud like a retarded school yard bully but can't actually  respond to  my post ( 145) where I destroyed   the horseshit that you posted trying to discredit the National Institute of Health.



  What sort of semblance of a sane, rational response is possible, to the insane anti-scientific bullshit that you continually post?

  You have never _“destroyed”_ anything, other than any shred of credibility that you might implausibly have ever had.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Questioner said:


> I could care less, I believe evolutionary psychology as per Pinker, Wright and others more or less leaves this, and other 19th century relics such as "blank state" psychology (which was nonsense even during its day and age, at least per the philosophy of the Common Law, and other social institutions which acknowledged the genetic reality influences human behavior, and that not all, or even most of human behavior is "rational", but often instinctive, emotional, impulsive).
> 
> I feel sorry for those children whose maladaptedness to society is in part a fault of terrible and outdated parenting and psychological practices, with evolutionarily psychology and other fields of knowledge further affirming why most parents of children with "gender dysphoric" symptoms' children will simply grow out of it naturally upon maturation past adolescence, not requiring anything drastic such as hormone therapy, plastic surgery, or genital removal.
> 
> Freud wrote about the psychopathology of everyday life, sadly some of the lowest common denominator of parenting practices have further exacerbated harm and psychosis in some of society's forgotten...
> 
> But as per Marcus Aerulius, I merely try to refrain from thinking evil thoughts, staring into the so-called "abysss", nor wanting to attempt to see into the mind of a Caligula or Nero in the making, it is a simple as them not being able to tell black from white...
> 
> If I could, I'd have anyone advocating archaic blank slate psychology or radical sexual politics in relation to the myths, lies, and fables which the false rationale behind the transgender medical fad is predicated on banned by the state, as well as prohibited medical ethics state and nationwide, and create a new cast of deplorables, in which those advocating such things are put into the same category as those advocating rape or child molestation, a la NAMBA and other organizations made up of proverbial, literal "freaks", and that's being generous.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality there are *ONLY* two genders, male & female.  That's the way it's always been and that's the way it's always going to be.
> 
> All the other so-called countless other genders are located in make believe land where all delusional nutjobs reside.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Wildcard said:


> In reality there are *ONLY* two genders, male & female.  That's the way it's always been and that's the way it's always going to be.
> 
> All the other so-called countless other genders are located in make believe land where all delusional nutjobs reside.



Essentially it comes down to this with these weirdo freaks:






And also for the women, their discomfort at being female does not make them male.

Also:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> They keep denying that all we are doing is ridiculing them. They have to feel more important so they claim we are afraid of them. Lmao!



The Transgender weirdos are the Meme Machine without end, here's another:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.



More illustration as to why Transgender's are obviously very very mentally ill, read the below INSANITY:

















^^^^ 






Transgender Activists Upset At Feminist Facebook Page For Pro-Choice Meme Because Not All Woman Have A Uterus


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think there are some who have posted on this thread that actually BELIEVE there are MORE than two genders.  This is just mind boggling.
> 
> 
> 
> What is mind boggling is the willful ignorance, fear and denial that those like you display
Click to expand...


----------



## fncceo

rightwinger said:


> Society can be cruel



We can?  Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT considering they are pushing their fucked up Propaganda onto CHILDREN now then this is EVERY responsible adults business and considering they are actually mentally ill they cannot see around the corner which is good because what's around the corner for the LGBTQ weirdos is going to be very ugly. Payback is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here, to whom it is not glaringly obvious why so many of these degenerates are so interesting in pushing their agenda off on to children?
> 
> Be careful, and don't come out and actually say it, as that will get you in trouble on this forum, but I think we all know, especially those who most loudly will deny it.
Click to expand...


*"Is there anyone here, to whom it is not glaringly obvious why so many of these degenerates are so interesting in pushing their agenda off on to children?"
*
It's because these freaks have Paedophilia Tendency, if not actually fucking children they THINK about wanting to fuck children. They are a fundamental danger to children and they should not be allowed anywhere near children but because of Cuckservatives who are as bad as Leftists these perverts are allowed to go into young childrens schools and talk total horsecrap to them about how a boy is actually a girl and how a girl is actually a boy and that essentially there are 56 Genders and we all are Intersex or Broccoli Florets or if we want to identify as Grand Central Station in New York then that's healthy and normal or whatever while in their fucked up perverted heads they are thinking "how near can I get so I can fuck this child up it's buttocks"

If you don't agree that it's okay for an ugly fucked up Drag Queen to teach horsecrap to children while thinking "OMG that child's buttocks look so fuckable" then you are just a racist, bigot, Fascist, White Supremacist


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT considering they are pushing their fucked up Propaganda onto CHILDREN now then this is EVERY responsible adults business and considering they are actually mentally ill they cannot see around the corner which is good because what's around the corner for the LGBTQ weirdos is going to be very ugly. Payback is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here, to whom it is not glaringly obvious why so many of these degenerates are so interesting in pushing their agenda off on to children?
> 
> Be careful, and don't come out and actually say it, as that will get you in trouble on this forum, but I think we all know, especially those who most loudly will deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Is there anyone here, to whom it is not glaringly obvious why so many of these degenerates are so interesting in pushing their agenda off on to children?"
> *
> It's because these freaks have Paedophilia Tendency, if not actually fucking children they THINK about wanting to fuck children. They are a fundamental danger to children and they should not be allowed anywhere near children but because of Cuckservatives who are as bad as Leftists these perverts are allowed to go into young childrens schools and talk total horsecrap to them about how a boy is actually a girl and how a girl is actually a boy and that essentially there are 56 Genders and we all are Intersex or Broccoli Florets or if we want to identify as Grand Central Station in New York then that's healthy and normal or whatever while in their fucked up perverted heads they are thinking "how near can I get so I can fuck this child up it's buttocks"
> 
> If you don't agree that it's okay for an ugly fucked up Drag Queen to teach horsecrap to children while thinking "OMG that child's buttocks look so fuckable" then you are just a racist, bigot, Fascist, White Supremacist
> 
> View attachment 299111
Click to expand...


Ignorant, bigoted, hysterical  fear monger!!


> “Drag Queen Story Hour is a fun and important program that celebrates diversity in the way that children may dress and act. It encourages children to look beyond gender stereotypes and embrace unfettered exploration of self. Programs like DQSH encourage acceptance of difference and help to prevent bullying,...



*Home - Drag Queen Story Hour*
www.dragqueenstoryhour.org/



> Our agenda is simple: we believe that people of all ages should be free to express themselves however they want, free from the constraints of prescribed gender roles. In other words, there’s no such thing as “girl clothes” and “boy clothes,” or “girl toys” and “boy toys.” DQSH teaches children that there are many ways to express themselves and their gender, and they are all OK.  Of course, drag is an art form that is rooted in diverse LGBTQ communities, and we support equality, justice, and respect for all people—for us, that’s just a given. Given that LGBTQ people are present in every community, we believe that children deserve to be exposed to these aspects of our shared history and culture, in age appropriate ways. Any insinuation that we have an agenda to indoctrinate children misunderstands LGBTQ experiences and is rooted in homophobia and transphobia.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT considering they are pushing their fucked up Propaganda onto CHILDREN now then this is EVERY responsible adults business and considering they are actually mentally ill they cannot see around the corner which is good because what's around the corner for the LGBTQ weirdos is going to be very ugly. Payback is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here, to whom it is not glaringly obvious why so many of these degenerates are so interesting in pushing their agenda off on to children?
> 
> Be careful, and don't come out and actually say it, as that will get you in trouble on this forum, but I think we all know, especially those who most loudly will deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Is there anyone here, to whom it is not glaringly obvious why so many of these degenerates are so interesting in pushing their agenda off on to children?"
> *
> It's because these freaks have Paedophilia Tendency, if not actually fucking children they THINK about wanting to fuck children. They are a fundamental danger to children and they should not be allowed anywhere near children but because of Cuckservatives who are as bad as Leftists these perverts are allowed to go into young childrens schools and talk total horsecrap to them about how a boy is actually a girl and how a girl is actually a boy and that essentially there are 56 Genders and we all are Intersex or Broccoli Florets or if we want to identify as Grand Central Station in New York then that's healthy and normal or whatever while in their fucked up perverted heads they are thinking "how near can I get so I can fuck this child up it's buttocks"
> 
> If you don't agree that it's okay for an ugly fucked up Drag Queen to teach horsecrap to children while thinking "OMG that child's buttocks look so fuckable" then you are just a racist, bigot, Fascist, White Supremacist
> 
> View attachment 299111
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorant, bigoted, hysterical  fear monger!!
> 
> 
> 
> “Drag Queen Story Hour is a fun and important program that celebrates diversity in the way that children may dress and act. It encourages children to look beyond gender stereotypes and embrace unfettered exploration of self. Programs like DQSH encourage acceptance of difference and help to prevent bullying,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Home - Drag Queen Story Hour*
> www.dragqueenstoryhour.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our agenda is simple: we believe that people of all ages should be free to express themselves however they want, free from the constraints of prescribed gender roles. In other words, there’s no such thing as “girl clothes” and “boy clothes,” or “girl toys” and “boy toys.” DQSH teaches children that there are many ways to express themselves and their gender, and they are all OK.  Of course, drag is an art form that is rooted in diverse LGBTQ communities, and we support equality, justice, and respect for all people—for us, that’s just a given. Given that LGBTQ people are present in every community, we believe that children deserve to be exposed to these aspects of our shared history and culture, in age appropriate ways. Any insinuation that we have an agenda to indoctrinate children misunderstands LGBTQ experiences and is rooted in homophobia and transphobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


^^^^^ This:


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ignorant, bigoted, hysterical  fear monger!!
> 
> 
> 
> “Drag Queen Story Hour is a fun and important program that celebrates diversity in the way that children may dress and act. It encourages children to look beyond gender stereotypes and embrace unfettered exploration of self. Programs like DQSH encourage acceptance of difference and help to prevent bullying,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Home - Drag Queen Story Hour*
> www.dragqueenstoryhour.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our agenda is simple: we believe that people of all ages should be free to express themselves however they want, free from the constraints of prescribed gender roles. In other words, there’s no such thing as “girl clothes” and “boy clothes,” or “girl toys” and “boy toys.” DQSH teaches children that there are many ways to express themselves and their gender, and they are all OK.  Of course, drag is an art form that is rooted in diverse LGBTQ communities, and we support equality, justice, and respect for all people—for us, that’s just a given. Given that LGBTQ people are present in every community, we believe that children deserve to be exposed to these aspects of our shared history and culture, in age appropriate ways. Any insinuation that we have an agenda to indoctrinate children misunderstands LGBTQ experiences and is rooted in homophobia and transphobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  You certainly are very heavily emotionally-invested in the idea that sick, dangerous, degenerate perverts should be freely allowed to f••• children up for life, just to promote your insane and evil agenda.  Why is this, we all wonder?  What is so important about this agenda that it is worth doing so much serious and irreparable harm to future generations in order to promote it?

[IMG]http://www.usmessageboard.com/attachments/pp_straitjacket-png.299053/[/IMG][ATTACH=full]299116[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant, bigoted, hysterical  fear monger!!
> 
> 
> 
> “Drag Queen Story Hour is a fun and important program that celebrates diversity in the way that children may dress and act. It encourages children to look beyond gender stereotypes and embrace unfettered exploration of self. Programs like DQSH encourage acceptance of difference and help to prevent bullying,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Home - Drag Queen Story Hour*
> www.dragqueenstoryhour.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our agenda is simple: we believe that people of all ages should be free to express themselves however they want, free from the constraints of prescribed gender roles. In other words, there’s no such thing as “girl clothes” and “boy clothes,” or “girl toys” and “boy toys.” DQSH teaches children that there are many ways to express themselves and their gender, and they are all OK.  Of course, drag is an art form that is rooted in diverse LGBTQ communities, and we support equality, justice, and respect for all people—for us, that’s just a given. Given that LGBTQ people are present in every community, we believe that children deserve to be exposed to these aspects of our shared history and culture, in age appropriate ways. Any insinuation that we have an agenda to indoctrinate children misunderstands LGBTQ experiences and is rooted in homophobia and transphobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly are very heavily emotionally-invested in the idea that sick, dangerous, degenerate perverts should be freely allowed to f••• children up for life, just to promote your insane and evil agenda.  Why is this, we all wonder?  What is so important about this agenda that it is worth doing so much serious and irreparable harm to future generations in order to promote it?
Click to expand...


These twisted perverts are not only fucking up young peoples minds with this shit they are also driving them to attempt suicide and commit actual suicide. They are taking NORMAL young peoples and convincing them they are something OTHER than their established birth gender and pushing it and pushing it until they drive them into full mental illness and suicidal tendency. These twisted perverts are fucking pure evil doing this to what where previously NORMAL HEALTHY young peoples. NORMAL gays and lesbians do NOT pull this evil shit, but the twisted perverts who essentially primarily are basic paedophiles pull this shit to convince what they consider potential SEXUAL PREY to have their genitals mutilated to become something that is SEXUALLY ATTRACTIVE and SEXUALLY ATTAINABLE to the paedophile perverts and this is WHY they are TARGETING YOUNG children and  YOUNG teenagers.

Below including the link is from The Centre For Suicide Prevention:

*Transgender people and suicide*

*



*

*Are trans people more at-risk of suicide?*

*Trans people are more at risk of suicide than heterosexual people and lesbian, gay, and bisexual people. Studies and surveys have shown many transgender people have thought about and attempted suicide, and previous suicidal behaviours such as these are the most reliable indicators of future suicide risk (Suicide Prevention Resource Centre [SPRC], 2008).

Transgender people also experience mental illness at significantly higher rates than the general population. This heightened risk is primarily due to the fact that transgender people face unique stressors, including stress from being part of a minority group, as well as stress related to not identifying with one’s biological sex. If left untreated, these mental health disorders can also be indicators for suicide risk.
*
Transgender people and suicide


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the sea.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.



Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.

Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.


----------



## MindWars

andaronjim said:


> 1 of these people have a vagina, can you figure it out?
> 
> View attachment 298389 View attachment 298390 View attachment 298391



yeah, and it's mother is an old radical feminist bitch named Cher.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
Click to expand...


Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!

Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot



> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.



*Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!



  One has to be truly f•••ed up in the head to believe that.  Not that that hasn't been long obvious about you, even if we leave out your bizarre and insane views on this specific matter.

  The difference  between male and female is very obvious, objective, and provable.  To be confused about this difference, and especially, to be confused about one's own gender *sex*, is _prima facie_ proof that one is suffering from severe mental illness.

  They don't have mental illness, and they don't end up committing suicide, because of other people's refusal to play along with their madness; they have mental illness, and end up committing suicide, because they're batshit crazy to begin with, and there is no way that the rest of society can treat them that would prevent them from being every bit as batshit crazy; short of possibly getting them the genuine help that they need for their mental illness.

  If there is blood on anyone's hands, it is on the hands of degenerates such as you who somehow derive your sexual jollies from encouraging and pandering to this madness; which cannot possibly have any better effect than to make their problems worse; and even, it appears in some cases, to induce these problems in people who otherwise would not have had them to begin with.  That latter effect certainly seems to be the intent, and likely effect, of the recent push to promote this sickness specifically to young children in public schools.

[ATTACH=full]299170[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> These twisted perverts are not only fucking up young peoples minds with this shit they are also driving them to attempt suicide and commit actual suicide. They are taking NORMAL young peoples and convincing them they are something OTHER than their established birth gender and pushing it and pushing it until they drive them into full mental illness and suicidal tendency. These twisted perverts are fucking pure evil doing this to what where previously NORMAL HEALTHY young peoples. NORMAL gays and lesbians do NOT pull this evil shit, but the twisted perverts who essentially primarily are basic paedophiles pull this shit to convince what they consider potential SEXUAL PREY to have their genitals mutilated to become something that is SEXUALLY ATTRACTIVE and SEXUALLY ATTAINABLE to the paedophile perverts and this is WHY they are TARGETING YOUNG children and  YOUNG teenagers.
> 
> Below including the link is from The Centre For Suicide Prevention:
> 
> *Transgender people and suicide*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Are trans people more at-risk of suicide?*
> 
> *Trans people are more at risk of suicide than heterosexual people and lesbian, gay, and bisexual people. Studies and surveys have shown many transgender people have thought about and attempted suicide, and previous suicidal behaviours such as these are the most reliable indicators of future suicide risk (Suicide Prevention Resource Centre [SPRC], 2008).
> 
> Transgender people also experience mental illness at significantly higher rates than the general population. This heightened risk is primarily due to the fact that transgender people face unique stressors, including stress from being part of a minority group, as well as stress related to not identifying with one’s biological sex. If left untreated, these mental health disorders can also be indicators for suicide risk.
> *
> Transgender people and suicide



  An odd analogy is coming to my mind.

  You know that copper is a fairly valuable metal.  Not on the same scale of value as gold or silver or platinum, but valuable enough that to thieves, it is worth stealing.

  Thieves will steal copper wire from buildings, perhaps doing thousands or tens of thousands of dollars worth of damage to those buildings, in order to obtain copper that they can sell for dozens of dollars, perhaps even a hundred or so.  They don't care that they are doing damage that will cost the owners of the building far more than what these thieves can get by selling the stolen copper; they just care about their own profit.  If there was a way that they could make just as much profit by stealing, while imposing smaller costs on their victims, they wouldn't care.

  We're now looking at a movement which, at its root, is driven by people who want to f••• children.  That's what they care about, is being able to engage in sexual activity with children.  They don't care what the effects are on their victims; they only care about satisfying their own twisted sexual desires.  Like a copper thief willing to do tens of thousands of dollars to someone else's building to steal a hundred dollars worth of copper, these perverts are willing to f••• children up for life, just to satisfy their momentary lusts.  They don't care about the long term effects that they have on their victims.   There may be ways to get sexual access to children, that is less harmful than what they are doing, but they don't care.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*



  This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.

  As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.

  This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
Click to expand...


Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!
> 
> Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
Click to expand...


Josie Totah is a man and will ALWAYS have XY Chromosome and so HE will ALWAYS be a MAN, a VERY mentally fucked up man but still a MAN.


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
Click to expand...

A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??

So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?






... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
Click to expand...


This below sums up The Transgender Mentally Ill Fuck Up's:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
Click to expand...


The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
Click to expand...

Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.

So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
Click to expand...


Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.


----------



## buttercup

> Do You Believe there are More than TWO Genders?



No, I don't, thanks for asking. We just live in an upside-down, sick, crazy world, is all. Those who are of this world don't realize that, just like fish don't realize they are wet.


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
Click to expand...

LOL

No, I wasn't the one to bring it up. Maybe that's a conversation you should be having with your floccinaucinihilipilification self.

So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on mentally ill  Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
Click to expand...

Have you and Lucy in the sky with diamonds hooked up yet? You two would make an exquisite item.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> No, I wasn't the one to bring it up. Maybe that's a conversation you should be having with your floccinaucinihilipilification self.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on mentally ill  Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
Click to expand...


Your Trump Derangement Syndrome is not my problem sorry.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!
> 
> Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a man and will ALWAYS have XY Chromosome and so HE will ALWAYS be a MAN, a VERY mentally fucked up man but still a MAN.
> 
> View attachment 299376
Click to expand...

How the fuck do you know what his chromosomes are!!?? Are you really that delusional to think that you do? Ans are you really so stupid as to not understand that there are other biological factors that determine gender?


----------



## miketx

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how mentally-f•••ed up these people are.
> 
> As a matter of undeniable, unchangeable scientific fact, this Josie Totah is male.  He is a young man.  He is not, in any rational or meaningful sense, female.  It takes a mentally-defective left *wrong*-winged cretin to think that a young man can be true to himself by claiming to be female.  If he was true to himself, he'd recognize that he is male, and present himself as such.
> 
> This is truly Orwellian, to present a blatant and insane lie as a way to be _“true”_ to one's self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
Click to expand...

They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!
> 
> Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a man and will ALWAYS have XY Chromosome and so HE will ALWAYS be a MAN, a VERY mentally fucked up man but still a MAN.
> 
> View attachment 299376
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do you know what his chromosomes are!!?? Are you really that delusional to think that you do? Ans are you really so stupid as to not understand that there are other biological factors that determine gender?
Click to expand...

Yeah there are, boys have a penis and girls have a vagina. All the other "genders" are mental nut jobs.


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a Transvestite HE'S a MAN dressing in women's clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
Click to expand...

LOL

Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
Click to expand...

You are SO damned dumb, little Faunie.  It must be HORRIFIC to be THAT dumb.  And I'm sure you're one of the loons that believes there are OVER FIFTY genders.  Dreadful.


----------



## bluzman61

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!
> 
> Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a man and will ALWAYS have XY Chromosome and so HE will ALWAYS be a MAN, a VERY mentally fucked up man but still a MAN.
> 
> View attachment 299376
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do you know what his chromosomes are!!?? Are you really that delusional to think that you do? Ans are you really so stupid as to not understand that there are other biological factors that determine gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah there are, boys have a penis and girls have a vagina. All the other "genders" are mental nut jobs.
Click to expand...

Yep, and for the scientifically challenged, males have a cock and balls, females have a gash.  You're welcome.


----------



## miketx

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??
> 
> So then why does Impeached Trump have a mentally I'll lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and why was Impeached Trump trying to share his Tic-Tac with him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
Click to expand...

Cutting a penis from your mouth is sex? Seek help dude.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO damned dumb, little Faunie.  It must be HORRIFIC to be THAT dumb.  And I'm sure you're one of the loons that believes there are OVER FIFTY genders.  Dreadful.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You idiots crack me up.

50+?

No.

6....

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics

... it must really suck when you get schooled by someone you think is dumb.


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is not about The Donald. Also Rudy dressing like that was for a JOKE, we realise the TDS Crowd are devoid of a funny bone though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cutting a penis from your mouth is sex? Seek help dude.
Click to expand...

No one said that is.


----------



## miketx

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cutting a penis from your mouth is sex? Seek help dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that is.
Click to expand...

You did freak.


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cutting a penis from your mouth is sex? Seek help dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did freak.
Click to expand...

Nope, not I, queer boi.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> A man in women's clothing means they're mentally ill??



  Not necessarily, but it's not a good sign.  I get that some men get some sort of sexual gratification from wearing women's clothing, or observing other men doing so.  I don't get it, myself, but that's the thing about sexual fetishes, that any fetish that you don't have seems weird when you observe it in others.

  Now a man who claims to be a woman, who believes that in any meaningful way, he is a woman, is batshit crazy.  As a matter of undeniable scientific fact, a man is not a woman, and cannot become a woman; and one has to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to believe otherwise.


----------



## miketx

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cutting a penis from your mouth is sex? Seek help dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not I, queer boi.
Click to expand...

Fucking liar.


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting a penis from your mouth is sex? Seek help dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one said that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not I, queer boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking liar.
Click to expand...

LOL

You mad, bro?


----------



## miketx

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting a penis from your mouth is sex? Seek help dude.
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not I, queer boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You mad, bro?
Click to expand...

You filth aren't capable.


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that is.
> 
> 
> 
> You did freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not I, queer boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You mad, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You filth aren't capable.
Click to expand...

Yet here you are, blowin' a gasket.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Have you and Lucy in the sky with diamonds hooked up yet? You two would make an exquisite item.



  If you're referring to Lucy Hamilton, no, I haven't, and most likely, never will.  I'm old enough to be her father, and I have been faithfully married for almost as log as she's been alive.  I wouldn't rule it out, if circumstances were different, such that such a relationship would be appropriate, but that's neither here nor there.

  I note your apparent intent to try to insult me and Lucy by likening us one to another.  I guess that's the thing when someone whose grasp of reality is as weak as yours tries to make such an insult.  Based on what I've seen of her, being compared to her is no insult.  As far as I can tell from her postings here, she seems like a very good person, and a very intelligent lady, and to be compared to her is an honor, of which I'm not certain that I am fully worthy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not about transvestites either but you went there. And that was no joke. That wasn't the only time Aunt [T]rudy dressed up like that.
> 
> So? Why was Impeached Trump moving in on Aunt [T]rudy like a bitch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO damned dumb, little Faunie.  It must be HORRIFIC to be THAT dumb.  And I'm sure you're one of the loons that believes there are OVER FIFTY genders.  Dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You idiots crack me up.
> 
> 50+?
> 
> No.
> 
> 6....
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> ... it must really suck when you get schooled by someone you think is dumb.
Click to expand...

I don't THINK you're dumb, I KNOW you're dumb, ya knucklehead!


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking about having your dick cut off or something? You seem very sensitive about the Transgender weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO damned dumb, little Faunie.  It must be HORRIFIC to be THAT dumb.  And I'm sure you're one of the loons that believes there are OVER FIFTY genders.  Dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You idiots crack me up.
> 
> 50+?
> 
> No.
> 
> 6....
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> ... it must really suck when you get schooled by someone you think is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't THINK you're dumb, I KNOW you're dumb, ya knucklehead!
Click to expand...

Yet I just educated you.


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'd have to cut it out of his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO damned dumb, little Faunie.  It must be HORRIFIC to be THAT dumb.  And I'm sure you're one of the loons that believes there are OVER FIFTY genders.  Dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You idiots crack me up.
> 
> 50+?
> 
> No.
> 
> 6....
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> ... it must really suck when you get schooled by someone you think is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't THINK you're dumb, I KNOW you're dumb, ya knucklehead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I just educated you.
Click to expand...

You are SO DAMNED DUMB.  Anyone who has a pic of Mueller as their avatar can not be anything BUT dumb.  Get some help with your obvious stupidity before posting again.  Thank you.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poke a conservative -- find a closet queen fantasizing about gay sex,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO damned dumb, little Faunie.  It must be HORRIFIC to be THAT dumb.  And I'm sure you're one of the loons that believes there are OVER FIFTY genders.  Dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You idiots crack me up.
> 
> 50+?
> 
> No.
> 
> 6....
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> ... it must really suck when you get schooled by someone you think is dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't THINK you're dumb, I KNOW you're dumb, ya knucklehead!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I just educated you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are SO DAMNED DUMB.  Anyone who has a pic of Mueller as their avatar can not be anything BUT dumb.  Get some help with your obvious stupidity before posting again.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

Poor baby.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid



  Your pathetic denials notwithstanding, it's not like you aren't obvious about your degenerate sexual proclivities.

  If the insufficiently-massive item of slip on footwear is the correct size, put it on.

[ATTACH=full]299466[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]299468[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you and Lucy in the sky with diamonds hooked up yet? You two would make an exquisite item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to Lucy Hamilton, no, I haven't, and most likely, never will.  I'm old enough to be her father, and I have been faithfully married for almost as log as she's been alive.  I wouldn't rule it out, if circumstances were different, such that such a relationship would be appropriate, but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> I note your apparent intent to try to insult me and Lucy by likening us one to another.  I guess that's the thing when someone whose grasp of reality is as weak as yours tries to make such an insult.  Based on what I've seen of her, being compared to her is no insult.  As far as I can tell from her postings here, she seems like a very good person, and a very intelligent lady, and to be compared to her is an honor, of which I'm not certain that I am fully worthy.
Click to expand...


You are a complete gentleman.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said that is.
> 
> 
> 
> You did freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not I, queer boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You mad, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You filth aren't capable.
Click to expand...


More from another of the Psychologically, Pathologically Mentally Fucked Up Crowd, I mean you can see the MENTAL ILLNESS in the eyes and everything. The freak gets 8 years in prison for driving it's victims to self harm and attempted suicide. WTF just take the waste of skin outside and shoot it:















Freak of nature, with a LOW IQ and issues about it's own sexuality, this seems to sum up ALL of these Trans or WannabeTrans freaks as well as the supporters of the Trans freaks:





TOTAL psycho:





Woman who posed as boy to sexually assault up to 50 girls is jailed


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic denials notwithstanding, it's not like you aren't obvious about your degenerate sexual proclivities.
> 
> If the insufficiently-massive item of slip on footwear is the correct size, put it on.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299466[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]299468[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...


I didn’t deny anything dumbfuck I would not give you that satisfaction Don’t think for a second that I give a fuck what you think of me or who you think I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!
> 
> Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a man and will ALWAYS have XY Chromosome and so HE will ALWAYS be a MAN, a VERY mentally fucked up man but still a MAN.
> 
> View attachment 299376
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do you know what his chromosomes are!!?? Are you really that delusional to think that you do? Ans are you really so stupid as to not understand that there are other biological factors that determine gender?
Click to expand...


HE was BORN MALE that = XY Chromosome, that's how I KNOW what his chromosomes are.

Please attempt to keep up with the thread chuckle pants.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making assumptions about anyone sexuality or gender based on their politics and advocacy for LGBT people makes you look really, really stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic denials notwithstanding, it's not like you aren't obvious about your degenerate sexual proclivities.
> 
> If the insufficiently-massive item of slip on footwear is the correct size, put it on.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299466[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]299468[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t deny anything dumbfuck I would not give you that satisfaction Don’t think for a second that I give a fuck what you think of me or who you think I am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


^^^^ The response to the above is this:


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!
> 
> Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a man and will ALWAYS have XY Chromosome and so HE will ALWAYS be a MAN, a VERY mentally fucked up man but still a MAN.
> 
> View attachment 299376
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do you know what his chromosomes are!!?? Are you really that delusional to think that you do? Ans are you really so stupid as to not understand that there are other biological factors that determine gender?
Click to expand...

How do we know what *HIS *chromosomes are? Oh I dunno, maybe because he is a he? You are one twisted freak!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have any willing part in this sexual indoctrination, brainwashing, exploitation, and other abuse of children, and those who advocate and defend it, should all have millstones placed around their necks, and be cast into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. As I previously commented if ADULTS want to self-mutilate and identify as whatever then that's their own personal business, but when we are talking young children and young teenagers then EVERY responsible adult has a duty to combat these evil perverts who are doing the targeting or even promoting the targeting.
> 
> Within the next few years the time is coming where this IS going to be stopped, because the majority of parents are not going to stand much longer their children being PSYCHOLOGICALLY ABUSED in the most obscene of ways, more parents will speak out, more parents will remove their children from schools who are allowing this vile Propaganda, more parents will join groups that are designed to combat ALL types of CHILD ABUSE from ALL types of perverts etc. NO parent is going to allow their child to be subjected to this type of CHILD ABUSE and in the final analysis most parents will be prepared to get very ugly in order to protect their children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get used to it. Trans is part of the fabric of our culture and society. The reason why trans- people kill themselves and have mental health problems is not- because they are trans. It is because they are demeaned, ridiculed and subjected to cruel discrimination by bigots like you! You have blood on your hands!
> 
> Trans actress Josie Totah lands star role in ‘Saved by the Bell’ reboot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood’s love of reanimated franchises continues, though at least this time they have added some bold casting. Actress Josie Totah, known for her roles in _Other People_ and the TV series _Jessie_ has just landed a role in a revival of _Saved by the Bell_.
> 
> _The Hollywood Reporter_ reports that Totah will join the cast as Lexi, a witty cheerleader and the “most popular girl” in school. Totah joins original series stars Mario Lopez and Elizabeth Berkley who will reprise their respective roles as AC Slater and Jessie Spano for the new show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Related: Josie Totah risked her career by coming out as trans and being true to herself*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Josie Totah is a man and will ALWAYS have XY Chromosome and so HE will ALWAYS be a MAN, a VERY mentally fucked up man but still a MAN.
> 
> View attachment 299376
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the fuck do you know what his chromosomes are!!?? Are you really that delusional to think that you do? Ans are you really so stupid as to not understand that there are other biological factors that determine gender?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we know what *HIS *chromosomes are? Oh I dunno, maybe because he is a he? You are one twisted freak!
Click to expand...


A 52 year old BIOLOGICAL MALE who identifies as a 6 year old girl, and the Pervert Freak Crowd say that these weirdos do NOT have a mental illness:













NOT NORMAL: 'Transgender' Man Claims He's A 6-Year-Old Girl. Abandons Family...

Then we have the Chicago Paedophile who is a BIOLOGICAL ADULT MALE but identifies as a Trans-Age 9 year old so he could then RAPE three little girls:












TRANS-AGE: Pedophile Charged With Abusing 3 Girls Says He's A 9-Year-Old Trapped In Man's Body


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> A 52 year old BIOLOGICAL MALE who identifies as a 6 year old girl, and the Pervert Freak Crowd say that these weirdos do NOT have a mental illness:



Who says he doesn't have a mental illness? That aside, using your warped logic, every male is a mass murderer. After all Pol Pot, Stalin and Hitler were....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 52 year old BIOLOGICAL MALE who identifies as a 6 year old girl, and the Pervert Freak Crowd say that these weirdos do NOT have a mental illness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he doesn't have a mental illness? That aside, using your warped logic, every male is a mass murderer. After all Pol Pot, Stalin and Hitler were....
Click to expand...


Well according to the fanatical Trans supporters NO Trans has a mental illness because being Trans is a normal thing and in no way a Psychological issue.

As I already commented in this thread the normal Gay-Lesbian-Bisexual Community will regret and in many cases are already regretting allowing the Trans freaks in because they are hijacking the ENTIRE thing, you know you even have Transwomen attacking Lesbians when Lesbians are telling them that NO they are NOT women they are biological males, you have the Transwomen attacking Feminists and Feminists taking issue with Transwomen etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 52 year old BIOLOGICAL MALE who identifies as a 6 year old girl, and the Pervert Freak Crowd say that these weirdos do NOT have a mental illness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he doesn't have a mental illness? That aside, using your warped logic, every male is a mass murderer. After all Pol Pot, Stalin and Hitler were....
Click to expand...


Your example is absurd, that is the type of thing that Extreme Radical Feminists aka Men Haters comment when they say that ALL men are potential rapists because they have a penis.


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 52 year old BIOLOGICAL MALE who identifies as a 6 year old girl, and the Pervert Freak Crowd say that these weirdos do NOT have a mental illness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he doesn't have a mental illness? That aside, using your warped logic, every male is a mass murderer. After all Pol Pot, Stalin and Hitler were....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your example is absurd, that is the type of thing that Extreme Radical Feminists aka Men Haters comment when they say that ALL men are potential rapists because they have a penis.
Click to expand...


Then quit labelling all trans as mentally ill. Some are, just like hetros are.


----------



## MAGAman

rightwinger said:


> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match


No shit.

Literally..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 52 year old BIOLOGICAL MALE who identifies as a 6 year old girl, and the Pervert Freak Crowd say that these weirdos do NOT have a mental illness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he doesn't have a mental illness? That aside, using your warped logic, every male is a mass murderer. After all Pol Pot, Stalin and Hitler were....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your example is absurd, that is the type of thing that Extreme Radical Feminists aka Men Haters comment when they say that ALL men are potential rapists because they have a penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then quit labelling all trans as mentally ill. Some are, just like hetros are.
Click to expand...


Heteros are not having their dick and balls chopped off or their vaginas sewn up and boobies chopped off and DENYING they are biological males and biological females OR denying Gender ITSELF OR INSISTING there are 56 different Genders OR INSISTING EVERYONE is Intersex and the rest of the crazed horsecrap that Trans and Trans supporters vomit on a daily basis. 

All Trans are mentally ill, sorry if you want parts of your body that are HEALTHY chopped off that for a START qualifies you as being mentally ill, I mean if someone went into a hospital and DEMANDED that a healthy limb was chopped off because IF it wasn't they would threaten suicide or go into extreme depression or whatever they would throw them automatically in the Psycho Ward, but we are SUPPOSED to agree that if a man wants his dick and balls chopped off or a woman wants her boobies chopped off and her vagina sewn up that these crazies are NOT mentally ill.


----------



## MAGAman

Dr Grump said:


> ]
> Then quit labelling all trans as mentally ill. Some are, just like hetros are.


If trans were like hetros they'd be hetros and not trans.

Gender dysphoria didn't go away just because political correctness removed the term from medical texts.


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> All Trans are mentally ill, sorry if you want parts of your body that are HEALTHY chopped off that for a START qualifies you as being mentally ill, I mean if someone went into a hospital and DEMANDED that a healthy limb was chopped off because IF it wasn't they would threaten suicide or go into extreme depression or whatever they would throw them automatically in the Psycho Ward, but we are SUPPOSED to agree that if a man wants his dick and balls chopped off or a woman wants her boobies chopped off and her vagina sewn up that these crazies are NOT mentally ill.



No they're not. if somebody believes they are a man stuck in a woman's body, that's how they are. In saying that, I will never address a he as a she or she as a he until they've had the chop. Also refuse to do this pronoun bullshit 'they' and 'their'.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Trans are mentally ill, sorry if you want parts of your body that are HEALTHY chopped off that for a START qualifies you as being mentally ill, I mean if someone went into a hospital and DEMANDED that a healthy limb was chopped off because IF it wasn't they would threaten suicide or go into extreme depression or whatever they would throw them automatically in the Psycho Ward, but we are SUPPOSED to agree that if a man wants his dick and balls chopped off or a woman wants her boobies chopped off and her vagina sewn up that these crazies are NOT mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not. if somebody believes they are a man stuck in a woman's body, that's how they are. In saying that, I will never address a he as a she or she as a he until they've had the chop. Also refuse to do this pronoun bullshit 'they' and 'their'.
Click to expand...


Even when they have had the chop they remain Biologically the same, internally the same. The entire pronoun crap is just their next level of fascism, I was reading that for example in California peoples can now be put into PRISON for not using the correct pronoun with this crowd. I mean it stops where exactly?

The Trans thing is no different than them being a man but identifying as The Empire State Building or them being a woman but identifying as a strawberry, it's the same crazy. Just because the voices in their head tell them they are a woman when in actual fact they are a biological man and will until they die be a biological man and just because the voices in their head tell them they are a man when in actual fact they are a biological woman and will until they die be a biological woman does NOT make it FACT that they are NOT the Gender that was assigned to them In Utero and at birth and post-birth.

The situation is this crowd are NOT happy with who they ARE, they are NOT happy peoples and them chopping off body parts and dressing in the opposite sexes clothing is NOT going to make them any happier because the fundamental problem will still be with them because it's in their MINDS, a great part of why they have higher suicide rates and higher suicide risks than any other group is because they are not okay in the head and all this crowd who are encouraging them and enabling them are pretty twisted and cruel in my opinion to ABUSE mental illness in this way to further the Political Correctness and Cultural Marxism Dogma.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Trans are mentally ill, sorry if you want parts of your body that are HEALTHY chopped off that for a START qualifies you as being mentally ill, I mean if someone went into a hospital and DEMANDED that a healthy limb was chopped off because IF it wasn't they would threaten suicide or go into extreme depression or whatever they would throw them automatically in the Psycho Ward, but we are SUPPOSED to agree that if a man wants his dick and balls chopped off or a woman wants her boobies chopped off and her vagina sewn up that these crazies are NOT mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not. if somebody believes they are a man stuck in a woman's body, that's how they are. In saying that, I will never address a he as a she or she as a he until they've had the chop. Also refuse to do this pronoun bullshit 'they' and 'their'.
Click to expand...


The below example to illustrate what I commented in my post # 225 about psychological issues and Enabling and exploitation by the Political Correctness Cultural Marxism Dogma Agenda.

The below video from Walt Heyer is 2 minutes and 6 seconds in duration:






https://sexchangeregret.com








Exploiting Transgenders | Sex Change Regret


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dr Grump said:


> Then quit labelling [sic] all trans as mentally ill. Some are, just like hetros [sic] are.



  All _“trans”_ *•ARE•* mentally ill.

  To be that confused about the distinction between men and women, and to be that confused about one's own gender *sex* is _prima facie_ proof of mental illness or some related mental defect.



Dr Grump said:


> No they're not. if somebody believes they are a man stuck in a woman's body, that's how they are. In saying that, I will never address a he as a she or she as a he until they've had the chop. Also refuse to do this pronoun bullshit 'they' and 'their'.



  That's just crazy, which is the point.  Nobody is a _“man stuck in a woman's body”_.  You're either a man, or a woman, and that's determined by objective, observable, biological traits.  To deny what these traits clearly indicate is proof that someone is mentally-defective in some serious manner.


----------



## Dr Grump

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit labelling [sic] all trans as mentally ill. Some are, just like hetros [sic] are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All _“trans”_ *•ARE•* mentally ill.
> 
> To be that confused about the distinction between men and women, and to be that confused about one's own gender *sex* is _prima facie_ proof of mental illness or some related mental defect.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not. if somebody believes they are a man stuck in a woman's body, that's how they are. In saying that, I will never address a he as a she or she as a he until they've had the chop. Also refuse to do this pronoun bullshit 'they' and 'their'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just crazy, which is the point.  Nobody is a _“man stuck in a woman's body”_.  You're either a man, or a woman, and that's determined by objective, observable, biological traits.  To deny what these traits clearly indicate is proof that someone is mentally-defective in some serious manner.
Click to expand...


They are biological traits. However, I once read in a medical journal (and this was  good 20 years ago), that there could possibly up to 42 different genders. If somebody identifies themselves as more of a woman or man, that is the way it is. Using your logic, if somebody only likes vanilla ice-cream and hate chocolate, then they must be mentally ill.

Oh, as an FYI, before trying to be a smart arse, you might want to delve into the nationality of who you are posting to.


----------



## bluzman61

Dr Grump said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit labelling [sic] all trans as mentally ill. Some are, just like hetros [sic] are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All _“trans”_ *•ARE•* mentally ill.
> 
> To be that confused about the distinction between men and women, and to be that confused about one's own gender *sex* is _prima facie_ proof of mental illness or some related mental defect.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not. if somebody believes they are a man stuck in a woman's body, that's how they are. In saying that, I will never address a he as a she or she as a he until they've had the chop. Also refuse to do this pronoun bullshit 'they' and 'their'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just crazy, which is the point.  Nobody is a _“man stuck in a woman's body”_.  You're either a man, or a woman, and that's determined by objective, observable, biological traits.  To deny what these traits clearly indicate is proof that someone is mentally-defective in some serious manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are biological traits. However, I once read in a medical journal (and this was  good 20 years ago), that there could possibly up to 42 different genders. If somebody identifies themselves as more of a woman or man, that is the way it is. Using your logic, if somebody only likes vanilla ice-cream and hate chocolate, then they must be mentally ill.
> 
> Oh, as an FYI, before trying to be a smart arse, you might want to delve into the nationality of who you are posting to.
Click to expand...

You ARE a loon.  Thanks for proving this once AGAIN.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dr Grump said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just crazy, which is the point.  Nobody is a _“man stuck in a woman's body”_.  You're either a man, or a woman, and that's determined by objective, observable, biological traits.  To deny what these traits clearly indicate is proof that someone is mentally-defective in some serious manner.
> 
> 
> 
> They are biological traits. However, I once read in a medical journal (and this was  good 20 years ago), that there could possibly up to 42 different genders. If somebody identifies themselves as more of a woman or man, that is the way it is. Using your logic, if somebody only likes vanilla ice-cream and hate chocolate, then they must be mentally ill.
Click to expand...


  Vanilla ice cream, and chocolate ice cream, both exist, regardless of who likes or dislikes one more that the other.

_“Transgenderism”_ does not exist, except in the insane delusions of those who are suffering from severe mental defects.  Neither do _genders”_ other than male or female, or which differ in any meaningful way from one's true biological sex.

  Just because you are so f•••ed-up in your head that you are confused about the distinction between male and female doe snot mean that anyone else is, other than a tiny minority of mentally- and morally-defective freaks similar to yourself.  It is tragic and foolish that our society has allowed your kind to claim any degree of apparent credibility; but rest assured, this appearance of credibility is an illusion.  The overwhelmingly vast majority of people will always see your madness and lies for what they are.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just crazy, which is the point.  Nobody is a _“man stuck in a woman's body”_.  You're either a man, or a woman, and that's determined by objective, observable, biological traits.  To deny what these traits clearly indicate is proof that someone is mentally-defective in some serious manner.
> 
> 
> 
> They are biological traits. However, I once read in a medical journal (and this was  good 20 years ago), that there could possibly up to 42 different genders. If somebody identifies themselves as more of a woman or man, that is the way it is. Using your logic, if somebody only likes vanilla ice-cream and hate chocolate, then they must be mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vanilla ice cream, and chocolate ice cream, both exist, regardless of who likes or dislikes one more that the other.
> 
> _“Transgenderism”_ does not exist, except in the insane delusions of those who are suffering from severe mental defects.  Neither do _genders”_ other than male or female, or which differ in any meaningful way from one's true biological sex.
> 
> Just because you are so f•••ed-up in your head that you are confused about the distinction between male and female doe snot mean that anyone else is, other than a tiny minority of mentally- and morally-defective freaks similar to yourself.  It is tragic and foolish that our society has allowed your kind to claim any degree of apparent credibility; but rest assured, this appearance of credibility is an illusion.  The overwhelmingly vast majority of people will always see your madness and lies for what they are.
> 
> View attachment 299748
Click to expand...


Geez Bobby boy ! Get a fucking grip already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Geez Bobby boy ! Get a fucking grip already!


[ATTACH=full]299753[/ATTACH][MEDIA=youtube]3Fn36l_z3WY[/MEDIA]


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Bobby boy ! Get a fucking grip already!
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299753[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...

He-he!  I think you triggered PP once AGAIN.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Bobby boy ! Get a fucking grip already!
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299753[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he!  I think you triggered PP once AGAIN.
Click to expand...


Not really . Don’t flatter yourselves. I’m just having fun fucking with you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bluzman61 said:


> He-he!  I think you triggered PP once AGAIN.



  That's no real accomplishment.  The wannabe chickenhawk is easily-triggered.  Any semblance of sanity or decency scares the solid digestive waste out of TheOppressiveFaggot.

[ATTACH=full]299754[/ATTACH]


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Bobby boy ! Get a fucking grip already!
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299753[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he!  I think you triggered PP once AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really . Don’t flatter yourselves. I’m just having fun fucking with you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

YOU'RE the one who believes there are over 50 genders.  We enjoy mocking YOU just as much.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Not really . Don’t flatter yourselves. I’m just having fun fucking with you all.



[ATTACH=full]299755[/ATTACH]


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really . Don’t flatter yourselves. I’m just having fun fucking with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299755[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...

Hilarious!


----------



## cnm

I gave up watching at 2:48. The vid had not then defined 'gender' even though it had spent that time discussing it.

2:48 I'll never get back.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really . Don’t flatter yourselves. I’m just having fun fucking with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299755[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious!
Click to expand...


I kind of like that avatar Used it on Facebook. Thank you !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Bobby boy ! Get a fucking grip already!
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]299753[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he!  I think you triggered PP once AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really . Don’t flatter yourselves. I’m just having fun fucking with you all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE the one who believes there are over 50 genders.  We enjoy mocking YOU just as much.
Click to expand...


I never said that there any number of genders . I have said that gender exists on a continuum . Why is it so hard for you to get that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Grump

Bob Blaylock said:


> Vanilla ice cream, and chocolate ice cream, both exist, regardless of who likes or dislikes one more that the other.
> 
> _“Transgenderism”_ does not exist, except in the insane delusions of those who are suffering from severe mental defects.  Neither do _genders”_ other than male or female, or which differ in any meaningful way from one's true biological sex.
> 
> Just because you are so f•••ed-up in your head that you are confused about the distinction between male and female doe (sic) snot (sic) mean that anyone else is, other than a tiny minority of mentally- and morally-defective freaks similar to yourself.  It is tragic and foolish that our society has allowed your kind to claim any degree of apparent credibility; but rest assured, this appearance of credibility is an illusion.  The overwhelmingly vast majority of people will always see your madness and lies for what they are.



Are you talking to me, or just generically? I'm not trans nor have any intention of being so. I'm quite happily hetro. Nobody is arguing that there are more than two genders (notwithstanding the part where I read there might be 42 - I never said I agreed with that), but that doesn't mean somebody can't identify with being a female if they are male. And it doesn't mean they have a mental illness. Generally, I have found trans people I have met relatively normal in the sense of their everyday lives and everything else they do. That would suggest that they have no mental illness. If you're a bigot, that's on you.


----------



## cnm

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I never said that there any number of genders . I have said that gender exists on a continuum . Why is it so hard for you [bluzman61] to geeky that?


Republican Reading Comprehension Disorder, (RRCD). Very common on these threads.


----------



## cnm

Here's a definition-
_
gender *1* the condition of being male or female; one's sex.
_
But it's immediately invalid as it takes no account of Hermaphrodites, which are a fact, so straight off there are at least three genders.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dr Grump said:


> Are you talking to me, or just generically? I'm not trans nor have any intention of being so. I'm quite happily hetro [sic]. Nobody is arguing that there are more than two genders (notwithstanding the part where I read there might be 42 - I never said I agreed with that)…



  You're speaking with a forked tongue, saying one thing with one tip of it when it suits you, then, with the other tip, saying something else that contradicts it, when that is what suits you.




Dr Grump said:


> …but that doesn't mean somebody can't identify with being a female if they are male. And it doesn't mean they have a mental illness.



  Denying obvious, observable, provable reality, such as one's biological sex, is pretty much the very definition of mental illness.




Dr Grump said:


> Generally, I have found trans people I have met relatively normal in the sense of their everyday lives and everything else they do. That would suggest that they have no mental illness. If you're a bigot, that's on you.



  So, to you, madness and delusion are _“normal”_, and sanity is _“bigotry”_.  I guess that really says it all, about you.


----------



## Dr Grump

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're speaking with a forked tongue, saying one thing with one tip of it when it suits you, then, with the other tip, saying something else that contradicts it, when that is what suits you.
> 
> Denying obvious, observable, provable reality, such as one's biological sex, is pretty much the very definition of mental illness.
> 
> So, to you, madness and delusion are _“normal”_, and sanity is _“bigotry”_.  I guess that really says it all, about you.



It's called nuance young man. It's NOT black and white, though obviously the likes of you like to see things that way.
Using your asinine argument, you're saying if somebody acts within the norms of society in everything they do OTHER than identifying themselves as a male in a female body or vice versa, then they must have a mental illness. They cannot 'act' normal in all aspects of their life bar this one aspect and be mentally ill. Either somebody is mentally ill or they are not.


----------



## bluzman61

cnm said:


> Here's a definition-
> _
> gender *1* the condition of being male or female; one's sex.
> _
> But it's immediately invalid as it takes no account of Hermaphrodites, which are a fact, so straight off there are at least three genders.


Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself.  It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female.  You're welcome.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I never said that there any number of genders . I have said that gender exists on a continuum . Why is it so hard for you to geeky that?



  There is no continuum.  There is no in-between.

  One is either male, or female, and that is based on genetics and morphology.  Science does not yield to the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks such as yourself.


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that there any number of genders . I have said that gender exists on a continuum . Why is it so hard for you to geeky that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no continuum.  There is no in-between.
> 
> One is either male, or female, and that is based on genetics and morphology.  Science does not yield to the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks such as yourself.
> 
> View attachment 299771
Click to expand...

I like our buddy's picture in the lower right hand corner.  Priceless!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dr Grump said:


> It's called nuance young man. It's NOT black and white, though obviously the likes of you like to see things that way.



  Some things really are black and white, as much as mentally-defective freaks want to deny it.




Dr Grump said:


> Using your asinine argument, you're saying if somebody acts within the norms of society in everything they do OTHER than identifying themselves as a male in a female body or vice versa, then they must have a mental illness. They cannot 'act' normal in all aspects of their life bar this one aspect and be mentally ill. Either somebody is mentally ill or they are not.



  Well, yes.  As a matter of hard science, everyone is either male or female, and it is not the least bit difficult to tell the difference.

  For someone to be able to examine h'/orsh'/it's own genitalia, and then to deny what this indicates about h'/orsh'/it's gender *sex*, is _prima facie_ proof of delusional mental illness.

  There is no way you can spin around this obvious truth—One has to be seriously f•••ed-up in the head to be confused about the difference between men and women, and about one's own gender *sex*.


----------



## cnm

bluzman61 said:


> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.


So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.


----------



## bluzman61

cnm said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
Click to expand...

A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bluzman61 said:


> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself.  It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female.  You're welcome.



  I don't think that true hermaphodism is even possible in humans.

  (Though, if you're interested in a good bit of science fiction that revolves around a character who turns out to be a true hermaphrodite, or perhaps it'd be more apt to call h'orsh'/it a serial hermaphrodite, check out Robert Heinlein's short story —All You Zombies—, or better yet, see the movie based on that story, titled Predestination.  A key plot point is a woman, whose girl parts are destroyed during a pregnancy and Caesarian birth, but the doctors find that she also has viable boy parts inside, so they rebuild her as a man.)


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself.  It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that true hermaphodism is even possible in humans.
> 
> (Though, if you're interested in a good bit of science fiction that revolves around a character who turns out to be a true hermaphrodite, or perhaps it'd be more apt to call h'orsh'/it a serial hermaphrodite, check out Robert Heinlein's short story —All You Zombies—, or better yet, see the movie based on that story, titled Predestination.  A key plot point is a woman, whose girl parts are destroyed during a pregnancy and Caesarian birth, but the doctors find that she also has viable boy parts inside, so they rebuild her as a man.)
Click to expand...

I've heard of the Heinlein story, but haven't read it.  I hadn't heard of Predestination before.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## cnm

bluzman61 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
Click to expand...

So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.


----------



## cnm

Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't think that true hermaphodism is even possible in humans.


That implies if one's sexual organs do not function one has no gender.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
Click to expand...

_*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_

What do you think is the determing factor?


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
Click to expand...

Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
Click to expand...

Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Imbecile, I used *your* determination of gender. It took me only one post to make you flip out.

And no, I don't believe there are over 50 genders.

So now that you want to switch from physical to genetics, take another shot.... what do you think is the determining factor of gender...?


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, I used *your* determination of gender. It took me only one post to make you flip out.
> 
> And no, I don't believe there are over 50 genders.
> 
> So now that you want to switch from physical to genetics, take another shot.... what do you think is the determining factor of gender...?
Click to expand...

There are TWO and ONLY TWO GENDERS, ASSHOLE.  Now PLEASE leave this thread for those with intelligence.  I can't believe HOW DAMNED DUMB you are.  Then again you do have Mueller in your avatar pic.  Now SCAT, moron, SCAT........


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, I used *your* determination of gender. It took me only one post to make you flip out.
> 
> And no, I don't believe there are over 50 genders.
> 
> So now that you want to switch from physical to genetics, take another shot.... what do you think is the determining factor of gender...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO GENDERS, ASSHOLE.  Now PLEASE leave this thread for those with intelligence.  I can't believe HOW DAMNED DUMB you are.  Then again you do have Mueller in your avatar pic.  Now SCAT, moron, SCAT........
Click to expand...

LOL 

Imbecile, you're calling me dumb but you can't even tell me what determines gender.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
Click to expand...


This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:






This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:

So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die. 

So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, I used *your* determination of gender. It took me only one post to make you flip out.
> 
> And no, I don't believe there are over 50 genders.
> 
> So now that you want to switch from physical to genetics, take another shot.... what do you think is the determining factor of gender...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO GENDERS, ASSHOLE.  Now PLEASE leave this thread for those with intelligence.  I can't believe HOW DAMNED DUMB you are.  Then again you do have Mueller in your avatar pic.  Now SCAT, moron, SCAT........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, you're calling me dumb but you can't even tell me what determines gender.
Click to expand...


I just told you shit for brains what determines Gender, now fuck off already and go and suck your "Boyfriend's" prosthetic dick or whatever.


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:
> 
> So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.
> 
> So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.
Click to expand...

Thank you SO much for this post.  I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.  He really IS one of THE dumbest posters on this site.  Just pathetic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, I used *your* determination of gender. It took me only one post to make you flip out.
> 
> And no, I don't believe there are over 50 genders.
> 
> So now that you want to switch from physical to genetics, take another shot.... what do you think is the determining factor of gender...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO GENDERS, ASSHOLE.  Now PLEASE leave this thread for those with intelligence.  I can't believe HOW DAMNED DUMB you are.  Then again you do have Mueller in your avatar pic.  Now SCAT, moron, SCAT........
Click to expand...


We are dealing with an entire new level of definition of Moron with this crowd, I mean there are higher levels of IQ in the Morgue.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:
> 
> So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.
> 
> So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post.  I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.  He really IS one of THE dumbest posters on this site.  Just pathetic.
Click to expand...


He's one of the forums biggest long standing Troll Boi's, he on a regular basis invades random threads to Troll his crap, he's got 57,999 posts of pure, unfiltered horsecrap.


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:
> 
> So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.
> 
> So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.
Click to expand...

Ah, great, we're going with chromosomes.... dumbfuck, there are more than 2 combinations of XY gender determinations....

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics

There's nothing I enjoy more than schooling rightards who call me dumb or low IQ.


----------



## MaryL

Sex is binary. Gender?  Liberals think this is like physics that theoreticians create new particles and  THEY can create new concepts for gender politics? Umm, no...not even close.


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, I used *your* determination of gender. It took me only one post to make you flip out.
> 
> And no, I don't believe there are over 50 genders.
> 
> So now that you want to switch from physical to genetics, take another shot.... what do you think is the determining factor of gender...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO GENDERS, ASSHOLE.  Now PLEASE leave this thread for those with intelligence.  I can't believe HOW DAMNED DUMB you are.  Then again you do have Mueller in your avatar pic.  Now SCAT, moron, SCAT........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, you're calling me dumb but you can't even tell me what determines gender.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you shit for brains what determines Gender, now fuck off already and go and suck your "Boyfriend's" prosthetic dick or whatever.
Click to expand...

^^^ poke a conservative, find a closet fag who fantasizes about gay sex.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself. It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female. You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:
> 
> So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.
> 
> So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post.  I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.  He really IS one of THE dumbest posters on this site.  Just pathetic.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You're running away from me??  

That makes you ... a *pussy*. So by your own definition of gender, that makes you a girl.


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So everyone is _not_ either male or female. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:
> 
> So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.
> 
> So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post.  I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.  He really IS one of THE dumbest posters on this site.  Just pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's one of the forums biggest long standing Troll Boi's, he on a regular basis invades random threads to Troll his crap, he's got 57,999 posts of pure, unfiltered horsecrap.
Click to expand...

He is an IDIOT.  He doesn't even know HOW to troll correctly.  And he's stupid enough to have Mueller in his avatar pic.  What a damned LOSER.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:
> 
> So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.
> 
> So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post.  I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.  He really IS one of THE dumbest posters on this site.  Just pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's one of the forums biggest long standing Troll Boi's, he on a regular basis invades random threads to Troll his crap, he's got 57,999 posts of pure, unfiltered horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an IDIOT.  He doesn't even know HOW to troll correctly.  And he's stupid enough to have Mueller in his avatar pic.  What a damned LOSER.
Click to expand...

LOL 

You're such a dumbfuck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trolling is someone who tries to divert a thread topic. I'm actually trying to get you idiots to talk about the thread topic. You know, the opposite of trolling.

And for my troubles, I find bluzman61 is a spineless pussygirl who ran away from me when he couldn't tell me what determines gender in a thread about gender ... and I've got you telling me XX/YY determines gender, which proves there are 6 genders according to the 6 potential variations of that chromosome. 

This is why I love this forum!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself.  It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that true hermaphodism is even possible in humans.
> 
> (Though, if you're interested in a good bit of science fiction that revolves around a character who turns out to be a true hermaphrodite, or perhaps it'd be more apt to call h'orsh'/it a serial hermaphrodite, check out Robert Heinlein's short story —All You Zombies—, or better yet, see the movie based on that story, titled Predestination.  A key plot point is a woman, whose girl parts are destroyed during a pregnancy and Caesarian birth, but the doctors find that she also has viable boy parts inside, so they rebuild her as a man.)
Click to expand...


Hermaphroditism is not a Gender it's a DSD a Disorder of Sexual Development it's a Sexual Disorder NOT a Gender (see below text from article), it never was a Gender, but these perverted freaks insist it is because they are mentally unstable and have Brain Rotting because they are Vegan and live on a diet of Soy and Tide Pod's or whatever.

Hermaphroditism is the EXCEPTION and NOT the RULE. Here below is a description from Britannica and as you will read Hermaphroditism is more COMMON in plants, worms, snails and slugs and is VERY RARE in human beings and so that further illustrates that these freaks are total maniacs babbling away with their crap about Intersex being a fucking Third Gender when it NEVER was and NEVER is, if you read Intersex is considered a SEXUAL DISORDER and NOT a Gender it is considered a DSD a Disorder of Sexual Development. There are ONLY two Genders Male and Female and NEITHER is a SEXUAL DISORDER:








Hermaphroditism | biology


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hermaphrodite is BOTH male and female, but NOT a gender unto itself.  There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female.  You seem unable to get this through your apparently THICK skull.  What a knucklehead.  You MUST be a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the last response to you Troll Boi, you invade random threads with your constant low IQ Trolling horsecrap. So, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:
> 
> So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.
> 
> So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post.  I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.  He really IS one of THE dumbest posters on this site.  Just pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's one of the forums biggest long standing Troll Boi's, he on a regular basis invades random threads to Troll his crap, he's got 57,999 posts of pure, unfiltered horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is an IDIOT.  He doesn't even know HOW to troll correctly.  And he's stupid enough to have Mueller in his avatar pic.  What a damned LOSER.
Click to expand...


This crowd support the Pseudo-Science of there being 56 Genders, well here we go I just added a 57th Gender and this is it:


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 299787
Click to expand...

Take it up with tha spineless pussygirl, bluzman61. He said a person without a cock and balls is a female.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> ^^^ poke a conservative, find a closet fag who fantasizes about gay sex.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ poke a conservative, find a closet fag who fantasizes about gay sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299789
Click to expand...

^^^ yet another rightard who stretches its mighty wit to its absolute limits just to come up with, _I know you are but what am I.

_


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodism, for lack of a better word, is NOT a gender in itself.  It's the combination of the ONLY two genders known to science, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that true hermaphodism is even possible in humans.
> 
> (Though, if you're interested in a good bit of science fiction that revolves around a character who turns out to be a true hermaphrodite, or perhaps it'd be more apt to call h'orsh'/it a serial hermaphrodite, check out Robert Heinlein's short story —All You Zombies—, or better yet, see the movie based on that story, titled Predestination.  A key plot point is a woman, whose girl parts are destroyed during a pregnancy and Caesarian birth, but the doctors find that she also has viable boy parts inside, so they rebuild her as a man.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hermaphroditism is not a Gender it's a DSD a Disorder of Sexual Development it's a Sexual Disorder NOT a Gender (see below text from article), it never was a Gender, but these perverted freaks insist it is because they are mentally unstable and have Brain Rotting because they are Vegan and live on a diet of Soy and Tide Pod's or whatever.
> 
> Hermaphroditism is the EXCEPTION and NOT the RULE. Here below is a description from Britannica and as you will read Hermaphroditism is more COMMON in plants, worms, snails and slugs and is VERY RARE in human beings and so that further illustrates that these freaks are total maniacs babbling away with their crap about Intersex being a fucking Third Gender when it NEVER was and NEVER is, if you read Intersex is considered a SEXUAL DISORDER and NOT a Gender it is considered a DSD a Disorder of Sexual Development. There are ONLY two Genders Male and Female and NEITHER is a SEXUAL DISORDER:
> 
> View attachment 299785
> View attachment 299784
> 
> Hermaphroditism | biology
Click to expand...

Thanks for yet another irrefutable post.  Nicely done!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"There are ONLY TWO GENDERS, male and female"*_
> 
> What do you think is the determing factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you asked, I'll give it to you in a non-scientific, layman's terms answer - A male has a cock and balls, a female has a gash.  There IS no determining factor.  Every person is either male or female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so according to you, a person who gets their balls cut off and  cock turned inside out -- is a woman.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Genetically NOT a woman, you dumbf*ck.  And being a liberal lunatic, like you are, you probably think there are over 50 genders.  You're a HOPELESS cause, Fauny, please run off and leave this thread to intelligent posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, I used *your* determination of gender. It took me only one post to make you flip out.
> 
> And no, I don't believe there are over 50 genders.
> 
> So now that you want to switch from physical to genetics, take another shot.... what do you think is the determining factor of gender...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO GENDERS, ASSHOLE.  Now PLEASE leave this thread for those with intelligence.  I can't believe HOW DAMNED DUMB you are.  Then again you do have Mueller in your avatar pic.  Now SCAT, moron, SCAT........
Click to expand...


Bathroom Symbols For Confused Transgenders and TWO for a BIOLOGICAL FEMALE:





Bathroom Symbols For Females, Confused Leftists and Males:


----------



## cnm

Faun said:


> Ah, great, we're going with chromosomes.... dumbfuck, there are more than 2 combinations of XY gender determinations....


I can't believe how determined these people are to not look at the exceptions which break their rules. It's as though their whole position will vanish if they allow reality to intrude.


----------



## cnm

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hermaphroditism is the EXCEPTION and NOT the RULE.


Which means the rule is broken. Ffs.


----------



## Faun

cnm said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, great, we're going with chromosomes.... dumbfuck, there are more than 2 combinations of XY gender determinations....
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how determined these people are to not look at the exceptions which break their rules. It's as though their whole position will vanish if they allow reality to intrude.
Click to expand...

It's how they muddle through life. It's why they're so ill-informed.

This conversation on gender is just another prime example. One says a cock and balls or a pussy determines gender. Highlight the flaw in his idiocy and he runs away from me. Another leaps to his defense and says it's the XX/XY chromosome pair that determines gender. Pop a gaping head wound into her position and she goes apoplectic.

All just to avoid the the answer to the thread topic -- there are more than 2 genders.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> All just to avoid the the answer to the thread topic -- *there are more than 2 genders*.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> All just to avoid the the answer to the thread topic -- *there are more than 2 genders*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299797
Click to expand...

Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.


----------



## Lastamender

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


no.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.



_“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
  I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.

  Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.

  I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
Click to expand...

You can’t see peoples’ chromosomes.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
Click to expand...

How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.

She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention



> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Interesting how you people can have the facts shoved in your face and still deny them. My only question is, are you really that threaten by the fact that everything is not so neatly tied up as being one or the other and nothing in between, that you have retreated into a state of delusional denial-OR- Are you just flat out lying and falling back on an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Here is more. Lets see if you can learn something. A third possible explanation is that you can't learn

https://www.who.int/genomics/gender/en/index1.html


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> _Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male._​



  I do not deny the existence of genetic and hormonal aberrations, such as the child in this article.  But such abnormalities do not disprove the basic biological fact, that outside of these rare cases, we are all unambiguously male or female, based on our genetics and morphology, and not on how we claim to _“identify”_ or _“feel”_.

  Your argument is bullshit, of course.  Nothing about the existence of intersex persons supports the notion that one who is not afflicted with intersexism can be, in any meaningful way, the opposite of his biological sex.  If you have XX or XY chromosomes, and a physical morphology that matches what those chromosomes should indicate, then you are of the sex corresponding to that pattern, and it is madness to claim otherwise.

  You didn't even bring up a particularly good intersex case on which to try to base your argument.  The child, in this case, is XX, but has an ambiguous morphology.  The XX means that she's undeniably female, her body just has failed to properly develop according to her sex.  If she has gonads, and if those gonads become functional when she reaches puberty, they will be ovaries, and will produce egg cells, as well as female hormones, which will very likely cause her to develop an unquestionably female figure.  Morphology is controlled by hormones, which can go wrong according to a variety of issues, but the development of the gonads is strictly determined by genetics.  XX gonads always develop into ovaries, and if they become functional, they produce ova, while XY gonads always develop into testicles, and if they become functional, they produce sperm.

[ATTACH=full]300076[/ATTACH]


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> _Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not deny the existence of genetic and hormonal aberrations, such as the child in this article.  But such abnormalities do not disprove the basic biological fact, that outside of these rare cases, we are all unambiguously male or female, based on our genetics and morphology, and not on how we claim to _“identify”_ or _“feel”_.
> 
> Your argument is bullshit, of course.  Nothing about the existence of intersex persons supports the notion that one who is not afflicted with intersexism can be, in any meaningful way, the opposite of his biological sex.  If you have XX or XY chromosomes, and a physical morphology that matches what those chromosomes should indicate, then you are of the sex corresponding to that pattern, and it is madness to claim otherwise.
> 
> You didn't even bring up a particularly good intersex case on which to try to base your argument.  The child, in this case, is XX, but has an ambiguous morphology.  The XX means that she's undeniably female, her body just has failed to properly develop according to her sex.  If she has gonads, and if those gonads become functional when she reaches puberty, they will be ovaries, and will produce egg cells, as well as female hormones, which will very likely cause her to develop an unquestionably female figure.  Morphology is controlled by hormones, which can go wrong according to a variety of issues, but the development of the gonads is strictly determined by genetics.  XX gonads always develop into ovaries, and if they become functional, they produce ova, while XY gonads always develop into testicles, and if they become functional, they produce sperm.
Click to expand...

Our buddy PP is unfortunately a liberal lunatic who most likely thinks there are OVER FIFTY genders.  What a poor, deluded fool.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Interesting how you people can have the facts shoved in your face and still deny them. My only question is, are you really that threaten by the fact that everything is not so neatly tied up as being one or the other and nothing in between, that you have retreated into a state of delusional denial-OR- Are you just flat out lying and falling back on an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy?



  You're insane, and you're looking to rare abnormalities to support your insanity.

  Outside of these rare aberrations, the distinction between men and women is a matter of clear, objective, observable, provable biological facts.  Even within these abnormalities, these facts still mostly apply, even if they become more difficult to objectively observe.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bluzman61 said:


> Our buddy PP is unfortunately a liberal lunatic who most likely thinks there are OVER FIFTY genders.  What a poor, deluded fool.



  He and I have been around this forum, a lot longer than you have.  He's much more f•••ed-up in the head, and in the soul, than you probably realize quite yet.  Much more so, possibly, than you are capable of imagining at this point.  Stick around, and you'll see.

  For now, not that it begins to fully tell the story, check out this thread of his from almost four years ago, describing his idea of a Utopian society imposed on us by space aliens.  Especially pay attention to his fantasy, in the first condition, of these aliens using brainwashing drugs to _“cure”_ us of religious faith.  This doesn't begin to fully demonstrate just how depraved and insane he is, but it's a start.

[ATTACH=full]300079[/ATTACH]


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our buddy PP is unfortunately a liberal lunatic who most likely thinks there are OVER FIFTY genders.  What a poor, deluded fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and I have been around this forum, a lot longer than you have.  He's much more f•••ed-up in the head, and in the soul, than you probably realize quite yet.  Much more so, possibly, than you are capable of imagining at this point.  Stick around, and you'll see.
> 
> For now, not that it begins to fully tell the story, check out this thread of his from almost four years ago, describing his idea of a Utopian society imposed on us by space aliens.  Especially pay attention to his fantasy, in the first condition, of these aliens using brainwashing drugs to _“cure”_ us of religious faith.  This doesn't begin to fully demonstrate just how depraved and insane he is, but it's a start.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]300079[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...

I just read through the thread.  PP IS a loon, no doubt about it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> _Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not deny the existence of genetic and hormonal aberrations, such as the child in this article.  But such abnormalities do not disprove the basic biological fact, that outside of these rare cases, we are all unambiguously male or female, based on our genetics and morphology, and not on how we claim to _“identify”_ or _“feel”_.
> 
> Your argument is bullshit, of course.  Nothing about the existence of intersex persons supports the notion that one who is not afflicted with intersexism can be, in any meaningful way, the opposite of his biological sex.  If you have XX or XY chromosomes, and a physical morphology that matches what those chromosomes should indicate, then you are of the sex corresponding to that pattern, and it is madness to claim otherwise.
> 
> You didn't even bring up a particularly good intersex case on which to try to base your argument.  The child, in this case, is XX, but has an ambiguous morphology.  The XX means that she's undeniably female, her body just has failed to properly develop according to her sex.  If she has gonads, and if those gonads become functional when she reaches puberty, they will be ovaries, and will produce egg cells, as well as female hormones, which will very likely cause her to develop an unquestionably female figure.  Morphology is controlled by hormones, which can go wrong according to a variety of issues, but the development of the gonads is strictly determined by genetics.  XX gonads always develop into ovaries, and if they become functional, they produce ova, while XY gonads always develop into testicles, and if they become functional, they produce sperm.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]300076[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...

Gish Gallop Bobby Boy. Your senseless  blather in no way refutes the evidence that I presented that not everyone is clearly or exclusively male or female . You are stupidly stuck in your binary mentality and are frightened to death that you might be wrong


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gish Gallop Bobby Boy. Your senseless  blather in no way refutes the evidence that I presented that not everyone is clearly or exclusively male or female . You are stupidly stuck in your binary mentality and are frightened to death that you might be wrong



  Why would I be frightened?  I'm not the degenerate, mentality- and morally-defective freak who rejects basic, obvious scientific facts, leaning rare aberrations to support my insane delusions.  You're desperately trying to promote a premise that, unless you are far more insane than you appear (and the bar is already set pretty low by your appearance), you have to know damn well is wrong.

  That would be you.

[ATTACH=full]300117[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our buddy PP is unfortunately a liberal lunatic who most likely thinks there are OVER FIFTY genders.  What a poor, deluded fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and I have been around this forum, a lot longer than you have.  He's much more f•••ed-up in the head, and in the soul, than you probably realize quite yet.  Much more so, possibly, than you are capable of imagining at this point.  Stick around, and you'll see.
> 
> For now, not that it begins to fully tell the story, check out this thread of his from almost four years ago, describing his idea of a Utopian society imposed on us by space aliens.  Especially pay attention to his fantasy, in the first condition, of these aliens using brainwashing drugs to _“cure”_ us of religious faith.  This doesn't begin to fully demonstrate just how depraved and insane he is, but it's a start.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]300079[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read through the thread.  PP IS a loon, no doubt about it.
Click to expand...


If you look at our joining dates, me, Bob and PP all joined within a few months of each other. PP has been posting his bizarro theories for years, Bob and me have been taking him on for years and it's still going on, no matter what anyone posts PP always a few pages later regurgitates what he's already posted and what has already been debunked.


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our buddy PP is unfortunately a liberal lunatic who most likely thinks there are OVER FIFTY genders.  What a poor, deluded fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and I have been around this forum, a lot longer than you have.  He's much more f•••ed-up in the head, and in the soul, than you probably realize quite yet.  Much more so, possibly, than you are capable of imagining at this point.  Stick around, and you'll see.
> 
> For now, not that it begins to fully tell the story, check out this thread of his from almost four years ago, describing his idea of a Utopian society imposed on us by space aliens.  Especially pay attention to his fantasy, in the first condition, of these aliens using brainwashing drugs to _“cure”_ us of religious faith.  This doesn't begin to fully demonstrate just how depraved and insane he is, but it's a start.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]300079[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read through the thread.  PP IS a loon, no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look at our joining dates, me, Bob and PP all joined within a few months of each other. PP has been posting his bizarro theories for years, Bob and me have been taking him on for years and it's still going on, no matter what anyone posts PP always a few pages later regurgitates what he's already posted and what has already been debunked.
Click to expand...

PP is constantly getting CLOBBERED on these threads.  You'd think he would've smartened up by now...........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our buddy PP is unfortunately a liberal lunatic who most likely thinks there are OVER FIFTY genders.  What a poor, deluded fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and I have been around this forum, a lot longer than you have.  He's much more f•••ed-up in the head, and in the soul, than you probably realize quite yet.  Much more so, possibly, than you are capable of imagining at this point.  Stick around, and you'll see.
> 
> For now, not that it begins to fully tell the story, check out this thread of his from almost four years ago, describing his idea of a Utopian society imposed on us by space aliens.  Especially pay attention to his fantasy, in the first condition, of these aliens using brainwashing drugs to _“cure”_ us of religious faith.  This doesn't begin to fully demonstrate just how depraved and insane he is, but it's a start.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]300079[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read through the thread.  PP IS a loon, no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look at our joining dates, me, Bob and PP all joined within a few months of each other. PP has been posting his bizarro theories for years, Bob and me have been taking him on for years and it's still going on, no matter what anyone posts PP always a few pages later regurgitates what he's already posted and what has already been debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PP is constantly getting CLOBBERED on these threads.  You'd think he would've smartened up by now...........
Click to expand...


Well yes but he obviously has mental issues if we go on the crazy stuff he posts, so therefore it's just endless crazy with him.

Bob gave an example with that other thread he posted, so here's another one, read some of the below thread that PP posted, his OP gets debunked multiple times but he keeps regurgitating the same crap over and over again:

The Religious Right Takes on UN Children’s Agency Over Sex Education


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> If you look at our joining dates, me, Bob and PP all joined within a few months of each other.



  I never noticed that before, but it's true.  TheOppressiveFaggot joined in June of 2015, I in August of that same year, and Lucy in October of that same year.  Roughly two-month intervals.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> PP has been posting his bizarro theories for years, Bob and me have been taking him on for years and it's still going on, no matter what anyone posts PP always a few pages later regurgitates what he's already posted and what has already been debunked.



  He seems to think that he he reposts some bit of outrageous bullshit that has already been refuted, or redirects you to a previous post in which that bullshit was stated, than on a second viewing, it will somehow be any less bullshit than it was the first time.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bob gave an example with that other thread he posted, so here's another one, read some of the below thread that PP posted, his OP gets debunked multiple times but he keeps regurgitating the same crap over and over again:
> 
> The Religious Right Takes on UN Children’s Agency Over Sex Education



  I don't think it's shown up in this thread, but a common, and very disturbing them in a lot of TheOppressiveFaggot's posts is his sick obsession with imposing immoral and insane sexual perversions on young children.  That's pretty much what that thread is about.

  If you come out and say one thing that is very disturbingly obvious about TheOppressiveFaggot, and the above-mentioned obsession, you run afoul of one of the rules of this forum, and may get smacked for it by one of the moderators.  But this is a case where censoring the truth, or punishing anyone for speaking it, does not hide it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our buddy PP is unfortunately a liberal lunatic who most likely thinks there are OVER FIFTY genders.  What a poor, deluded fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and I have been around this forum, a lot longer than you have.  He's much more f•••ed-up in the head, and in the soul, than you probably realize quite yet.  Much more so, possibly, than you are capable of imagining at this point.  Stick around, and you'll see.
> 
> For now, not that it begins to fully tell the story, check out this thread of his from almost four years ago, describing his idea of a Utopian society imposed on us by space aliens.  Especially pay attention to his fantasy, in the first condition, of these aliens using brainwashing drugs to _“cure”_ us of religious faith.  This doesn't begin to fully demonstrate just how depraved and insane he is, but it's a start.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]300079[/ATTACH]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read through the thread.  PP IS a loon, no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look at our joining dates, me, Bob and PP all joined within a few months of each other. PP has been posting his bizarro theories for years, Bob and me have been taking him on for years and it's still going on, no matter what anyone posts PP always a few pages later regurgitates what he's already posted and what has already been debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PP is constantly getting CLOBBERED on these threads.  You'd think he would've smartened up by now...........
Click to expand...


What you will notice, or what you probably have already noticed is that PP has a weird obsession with pushing this LGBTQ Propaganda toward young children and also fanatically defending it being pushed toward young children. We have many times asked him why he is so obsessed with this and he has never been able to give us an adequate reason why.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob gave an example with that other thread he posted, so here's another one, read some of the below thread that PP posted, his OP gets debunked multiple times but he keeps regurgitating the same crap over and over again:
> 
> The Religious Right Takes on UN Children’s Agency Over Sex Education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's shown up in this thread, but a common, and very disturbing them in a lot of TheOppressiveFaggot's posts is his sick obsession with imposing immoral and insane sexual perversions on young children.  That's pretty much what that thread is about.
> 
> If you come out and say one thing that is very disturbingly obvious about TheOppressiveFaggot, and the above-mentioned obsession, you run afoul of one of the rules of this forum, and may get smacked for it by one of the moderators.  But this is a case where censoring the truth, or punishing anyone for speaking it, does not hide it.
Click to expand...


Yes and yes. Also I don't know how ANY adult who cares about children and the general welfare of ALL children could possibly defend the indefensible, how could ANYONE defend the promoting of what essentially is child abuse? To many promoting sexual perversions, promoting the sexualisation of young children IS child abuse.

Children should be allowed to be children, they should NOT be taught for example in graphic detail about anal sex.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob gave an example with that other thread he posted, so here's another one, read some of the below thread that PP posted, his OP gets debunked multiple times but he keeps regurgitating the same crap over and over again:
> 
> The Religious Right Takes on UN Children’s Agency Over Sex Education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's shown up in this thread, but a common, and very disturbing them in a lot of TheOppressiveFaggot's posts is his sick obsession with imposing immoral and insane sexual perversions on young children.  That's pretty much what that thread is about.
> 
> If you come out and say one thing that is very disturbingly obvious about TheOppressiveFaggot, and the above-mentioned obsession, you run afoul of one of the rules of this forum, and may get smacked for it by one of the moderators.  But this is a case where censoring the truth, or punishing anyone for speaking it, does not hide it.
Click to expand...


That we DON'T support the imposing of immoral sexual perversions on children of course makes us bigots or whatever


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
Click to expand...

And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
Click to expand...

LOL 

Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
Click to expand...

And the BLEAT (spelling is correct) goes on............


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the BLEAT (spelling is correct) goes on............
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Oh look, you're a liar as well as an imbecile...


bluzman61 said:


> Thank you SO much for this post. I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the BLEAT (spelling is correct) goes on............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, you're a liar as well as an imbecile...
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post. I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And the bleat STILL goes on............


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the BLEAT (spelling is correct) goes on............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, you're a liar as well as an imbecile...
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post. I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the bleat STILL goes on............
Click to expand...

You're already a proven idiot...

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics​
... and a proven liar...


bluzman61 said:


> I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the BLEAT (spelling is correct) goes on............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, you're a liar as well as an imbecile...
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post. I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the bleat STILL goes on............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're already a proven idiot...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics​
> ... and a proven liar...
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And STILL the bleat goes on............By the way, Einstein, I took you off my ignore list.  It took you TWO DAYS to figure this out........


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.



  Says a mentally-defective freak who believes that there's more than two genders.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the BLEAT (spelling is correct) goes on............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Oh look, you're a liar as well as an imbecile...
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much for this post. I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the bleat STILL goes on............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're already a proven idiot...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics​
> ... and a proven liar...
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Faun on Ignore now, I couldn't take his inane responses any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And STILL the bleat goes on............By the way, Einstein, I took you off my ignore list.  It took you TWO DAYS to figure this out........
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

So you admit you're not a man of your word. 

That makes you a lying idiot with no character or convictions.

AND.... there's still 6 genders.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says a mentally-defective freak who believes that there's more than two genders.
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for you to prove the *W*orld *H*ealth *O*rganization is wrong.


X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says a mentally-defective freak who believes that there's more than two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to prove the *W*orld *H*ealth *O*rganization is wrong.
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spits a moron ^^^ who denies reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says a mentally-defective freak who believes that there's more than two genders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to prove the *W*orld *H*ealth *O*rganization is wrong.
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 300143
Click to expand...

LOL

Spits the forum loser can't prove the WHO is wrong.



X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself. You and Bobby Boy


----------



## Faun

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. You and Bobby Boy
Click to expand...

What else can they do since they can't refute reality?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> What else can they do since they can't refute reality?



  Says the mentally-defective cretin who denies the clear biological reality of the distinction between men and women.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else can they do since they can't refute reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the mentally-defective cretin who denies the clear biological reality of the distinction between men and women.
> 
> View attachment 300166
Click to expand...

LOL 

I'm posting links to health organizations.... you're quoting you, saying _uh-uh

_


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
Click to expand...


I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. You and Bobby Boy
Click to expand...


You of course are this:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gish Gallop Bobby Boy. Your senseless  blather in no way refutes the evidence that I presented that not everyone is clearly or exclusively male or female . You are stupidly stuck in your binary mentality and are frightened to death that you might be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be frightened?  I'm not the degenerate, mentality- and morally-defective freak who rejects basic, obvious scientific facts, leaning rare aberrations to support my insane delusions.  You're desperately trying to promote a premise that, unless you are far more insane than you appear (and the bar is already set pretty low by your appearance), you have to know damn well is wrong.
> 
> That would be you.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]300117[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the WHO they're crazy while they laugh at you with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






miketx is a genius!


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. You and Bobby Boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else can they do since they can't refute reality?
Click to expand...

And the bleat goes on..........and on.............


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself. You and Bobby Boy
Click to expand...

And the severe mental case won't stop.............


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I'll inject my two cents.
*There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female. 
*Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
*Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else can they do since they can't refute reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the mentally-defective cretin who denies the clear biological reality of the distinction between men and women.
> 
> View attachment 300166
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm posting links to health organizations.... you're quoting you, saying _uh-uh
> 
> _
Click to expand...

And the bleat STILL goes on............and on................


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.


That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
Click to expand...

You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
Click to expand...


"*There are two genders. Biologically.* *It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female."
*
^^^^ This went right over your head of course.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
Click to expand...

 
  I am so sorry, I didn't include a word that so many today seem unaware of. It is often used in the English language... let me help:

*ob·vi·ous*
/ˈäbvēəs/
_adjective_

easily perceived or understood; clear, self-evident, or apparent.
And there you go!!!
Now, take that word... and apply it to my post and things should look differently to you


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, I didn't include a word that so many today seem unaware of. It is often used in the English language... let me help:
> 
> *ob·vi·ous*
> /ˈäbvēəs/
> _adjective_
> 
> easily perceived or understood; clear, self-evident, or apparent.
> And there you go!!!
> Now, take that word... and apply it to my post and things should look differently to you
Click to expand...


He/She/It obviously has comprehension problems, perhaps it's a Bot. This is not the first time it has missed the obvious point in a comment.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

One thing you gotta love... many of the very same people that preach about "look at the science!!!"... "you are ignoring the science!!!"... when the topic is global warming. These same people willfully ignore the most basic science there is. Literally examples provided in every advanced species on the planet, including plant life save for an extraordinary few organisms that can change their sex.


----------



## miketx

Even Amazon knows...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
Click to expand...

It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> One thing you gotta love... many of the very same people that preach about "look at the science!!!"... "you are ignoring the science!!!"... when the topic is global warming. These same people willfully ignore the most basic science there is. Literally examples provided in every advanced species on the planet, including plant life save for an extraordinary few organisms that can change their sex.








Throw some more dung at the wall. Maybe some will eventually stick


----------



## flewism

Here is my take on the subject.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, I didn't include a word that so many today seem unaware of. It is often used in the English language... let me help:
> 
> *ob·vi·ous*
> /ˈäbvēəs/
> _adjective_
> 
> easily perceived or understood; clear, self-evident, or apparent.
> And there you go!!!
> Now, take that word... and apply it to my post and things should look differently to you
Click to expand...

The only thing that is obvious is that you think that you can present opinions as facts and get away with it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
Click to expand...


LOL
 "Research?"....  you are the one that is getting mind fucked. Not us.
I'll try to break this down for you:
1) A man (male) - who puts on a dress is not a woman (female). 

 LET THAT SINK IN.


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
Click to expand...

You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
Click to expand...

Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It is sad really. I truly mean that.
 We have a group of regressive people trying to revise science in the same way they attempt to revise history. 
All to virtue signal. That is what this whole thing is about. People virtue signaling. I am better than you are. I am more enlightened than you. "Look at me, see how accepting I am!"... "now get away from me you Trump supporter!!... you Nazi!!!"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
 "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is sad really. I truly mean that.
> We have a group of regressive people trying to revise science in the same way they attempt to revise history.
> All to virtue signal. That is what this whole thing is about. People virtue signaling. I am better than you are. I am more enlightened than you. "Look at me, see how accepting I am!"... "now get away from me you Trump supporter!!... you Nazi!!!"


Holy shit ! Seriously. First climate change. Now history . Virtue signaling! Jesus fucking Christ. Just more Gish Gallop. More dung flung at the wall that is still not sticking. Still nothing to back up the opinions that your presenting as fact. Pitiful!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
> Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
> And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.
Click to expand...

Yes Bubba, science has evolved. They used to believe that  blood letting cured certain diseases , that insanity was caused by the gravitational force of the moon, and that there was no such thing as germs because they couldn't see them. DNA is a very recent development. So I really don't know what the fuck your talking about . You would be hilarious if you were not such a sad mess.


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
> Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
> And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Bubba, science has evolved. They used to believe that  blood letting cured certain diseases , that insanity was caused by the mood, and that there was no such thing as germs because they couldn't see them. DNA is a very recent development. So I really don't know what the fuck your talking about . You would be hilarious if you were not such a sad mess.
Click to expand...







He's gone from suck to blow!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
> Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
> And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Bubba, science has evolved. They used to believe that  blood letting cured certain diseases , that insanity was caused by the mood, and that there was no such thing as germs because they couldn't see them. DNA is a very recent development. So I really don't know what the fuck your talking about . You would be hilarious if you were not such a sad mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone from suck to blow!
Click to expand...

Your intellect is just so fucking awesome !!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> 
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
> Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
> And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Bubba, science has evolved. They used to believe that  blood letting cured certain diseases , that insanity was caused by the mood, and that there was no such thing as germs because they couldn't see them. DNA is a very recent development. So I really don't know what the fuck your talking about . You would be hilarious if you were not such a sad mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone from suck to blow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your intellect is just so fucking awesome !!
Click to expand...

Indeed it is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> 
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
> Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
> And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Bubba, science has evolved. They used to believe that  blood letting cured certain diseases , that insanity was caused by the mood, and that there was no such thing as germs because they couldn't see them. DNA is a very recent development. So I really don't know what the fuck your talking about . You would be hilarious if you were not such a sad mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone from suck to blow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your intellect is just so fucking awesome !!
Click to expand...


Mike's intellect is so awesome it goes right over your head!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 300276



^^^^ Hilariously good!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
> Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
> And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Bubba, science has evolved. They used to believe that  blood letting cured certain diseases , that insanity was caused by the gravitational force of the moon, and that there was no such thing as germs because they couldn't see them. DNA is a very recent development. So I really don't know what the fuck your talking about . You would be hilarious if you were not such a sad mess.
Click to expand...


*"DNA is a very recent development." *

DNA has confirmed what Scientists have been saying for Centuries though, that the Genders are determined by Chromosome XY and Chromosome XX. All this other gibberish about Multiple Genders is what is called Pseudoscience. This Cultural Marxist horsecrap known as Gender Studies are not included in Mainstream Science they are grouped in with Women's Studies aka Radical Feminism and Race Studies, they are all in that gigantic horsecrap pile called The Humanities and they rely solely on Post-Structuralism to push their Pseudoscience.

Also the Deniers of Only Two Genders crowd are rooted heavily with Queers who are both geared toward Misandry and Misogyny, this is why we have them trashing both men and women who are happy being the sex they were assigned In Utero, this is why they are gearing their fucked up and hateful Propaganda against young children, this is why they are fanatical about getting peoples to destroy what they are and reinvent themselves as something they were never intended to be.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

iamwhatiseem said:


> One thing you gotta love... many of the very same people that preach about "look at the science!!!"... "you are ignoring the science!!!"... when the topic is global warming. These same people willfully ignore the most basic science there is. Literally examples provided in every advanced species on the planet, including plant life save for an extraordinary few organisms that can change their sex.



  When a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, he seldom uses that word to mean what sane people understand it to mean.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300293 View attachment 300294
Click to expand...


Brilliant fucking retort Bobby Boy ,Is that really the best that you can do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The only thing that is obvious is that you think that you can present opinions as facts and get away with it.



  That from a degenerate mental case who presents insane delusions as _“facts”_, and thinks he can get away with it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300293 View attachment 300294
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant fucking retort Bobby Boy ,Is that really the best that you can do ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I kind of like that . Using it on Facebook! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300293 View attachment 300294
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant fucking retort Bobby Boy ,Is that really the best that you can do ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


^^^^ Cluck Cluck:


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your intellect is just so fucking awesome !!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's intellect is so awesome it goes right over your head!
Click to expand...


  Not to disparage miketx's intellect, but that statement really doesn't set the bar very high at all.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Also the Deniers of Only Two Genders crowd are rooted heavily with Queers who are both geared toward Misandry and Misogyny, this is why we have them trashing both men and women who are happy being the sex they were assigned In Utero, t*his is why they are gearing their fucked up and hateful Propaganda against young children*, this is why they are fanatical about getting peoples to destroy what they are and reinvent themselves as something they were never intended to be.



  It'd be one thing if they kept their sick delusions and perversions to themselves, in the privacy of their own homes.

  It's quite another when they try to force this solid digestive waste on sane people, who want no part in it.

  And it is something much, much, much worse, when these sick subhuman pieces of shit go after children.

  Those who cross that last line need to be permanently removed from free society; either by being put to death, or at the very least, by being confined to prison or a mental hospital for the rest of their worthless lives.  Society's need and duty to protect children from these sick degenerates far outweighs any human rights which these degenerates themselves could possibly be claimed to have.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Deniers of Only Two Genders crowd are rooted heavily with Queers who are both geared toward Misandry and Misogyny, this is why we have them trashing both men and women who are happy being the sex they were assigned In Utero, t*his is why they are gearing their fucked up and hateful Propaganda against young children*, this is why they are fanatical about getting peoples to destroy what they are and reinvent themselves as something they were never intended to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be one thing if they kept their sick delusions and perversions to themselves, in the privacy of their own homes.
> 
> It's quite another when they try to force this solid digestive waste on sane people, who want no part in it.
> 
> And it is something much, much, much worse, when these sick subhuman pieces of shit go after children.
> 
> Those who cross that last line need to be permanently removed from free society; either by being put to death, or at the very least, by being confined to prison or a mental hospital for the rest of their worthless lives.  Society's need and duty to protect children from these sick degenerates far outweighs any human rights which these degenerates themselves could possibly be claimed to have.
Click to expand...


They want this forced onto young children because they basically are paedophiles, a collection of wastes of skin called paedophiles and we are hearing more and more about the below type of evil every day now:








^^^^ TALKING ABOUT RAPING BABIES, no reason why this waste of skin should not be taken out and immediately shot.

Joseph Gobrick Tells Judge He's Not a Pedophile, Identifes as Girl Aged 8

Pedo looking at images of CHILDREN being RAPED is um "Free Speech" it's the same POS as above BTW:

Pedophile tells judge he's an eight-year-old girl | Metro News


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll inject my two cents.
> *There are two genders. Biologically.* It doesn't matter if small chromosomal variations exists. So what? The variances do not alter the fact the person is still a male or female.
> *Then there is psychology.* That is a different story. Gender dysphoria is a condition is which a person has significant discomfort with the sex of their body. It is very rare. Despite the ludicrous number of people who want you to believe otherwise.
> However, in the past few years the term has been modified to often include a phrase similar to -  "their physical sex is different than what they want to be identified as". BULLSHIT. That is not transgender, that is not sexual dysphoria. That is nothing more than to DESIRE to be something you are not. That does not, never has or ever will change the fact you are still a male or female, regardless if you CURRENTLY wish you was not.
> *Then there is sexual gratification.* *- This is the third part that the entire left political spectrum want to pretend it doesn't exist.*
> These are folks that have existed for generations. They use to be called "cross dressers". Overwhelmingly men who like to dress as women, and get off on doing it. This also includes effeminate gay men who want to dress like women to hopefully attract a larger sex pool. THIS is NOT a gender issue. These people just want to force you to live with their fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
Click to expand...

You mean progressives are spewing bullshit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> "Science has evolved".... hilarious. Again another good example of mind fucking.
> Unfortunately science is just like numbers. You can take the exact same numbers and make it appear to say the complete opposite of what is actual.
> And that is exactly what the virtue signaling left is doing with science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Bubba, science has evolved. They used to believe that  blood letting cured certain diseases , that insanity was caused by the gravitational force of the moon, and that there was no such thing as germs because they couldn't see them. DNA is a very recent development. So I really don't know what the fuck your talking about . You would be hilarious if you were not such a sad mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"DNA is a very recent development." *
> 
> DNA has confirmed what Scientists have been saying for Centuries though, that the Genders are determined by Chromosome XY and Chromosome XX. All this other gibberish about Multiple Genders is what is called Pseudoscience. This Cultural Marxist horsecrap known as Gender Studies are not included in Mainstream Science they are grouped in with Women's Studies aka Radical Feminism and Race Studies, they are all in that gigantic horsecrap pile called The Humanities and they rely solely on Post-Structuralism to push their Pseudoscience.
> 
> Also the Deniers of Only Two Genders crowd are rooted heavily with Queers who are both geared toward Misandry and Misogyny, this is why we have them trashing both men and women who are happy being the sex they were assigned In Utero, this is why they are gearing their fucked up and hateful Propaganda against young children, this is why they are fanatical about getting peoples to destroy what they are and reinvent themselves as something they were never intended to be.
Click to expand...

Feel free to continue to wallow in your bizarre rants and obscuring the issue of gender with idiotic  references to queers, misogyny and what ever other horseshit that you want to put out there in order to obfuscate the issue and deflect away from your anti-science, anti-intellectual ignorance


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly a brilliant,well written  and cogent thesis that you have blessed us with. You must have extensive education and professional experience in the fields of human sexuality, psychology and physiology. You have clearly have raised the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and should be commended. The only thing is, you failed to provide any foot notes so the wh.o thing  is worth no more  than a garden variety appeal to ignorance logical fallacy
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean progressives are spewing bullshit.
Click to expand...


No, I mean that you are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Feel free to continue to wallow in your bizarre rants and obscuring the issue of gender with idiotic  references to queers, misogyny and what ever other horseshit that you want to put out there in order to obfuscate the issue and deflect away from your *anti-science, anti-intellectual ignorance*



  That from someone who denies hard science, and wallows in willful ignorance about the most basic aspects of human biology.


----------



## Hossfly

*GENDER LOGIC




*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hossfly said:


> *GENDER LOGIC
> 
> 
> View attachment 300316*



No! What the fuck ? You seem terribly confused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GENDER LOGIC
> 
> 
> View attachment 300316*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! What the fuck ? You seem terribly confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Bi means TWO. Bi does NOT mean 56.


----------



## Hossfly

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GENDER LOGIC
> 
> 
> View attachment 300316*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! What the fuck ? You seem terribly confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GENDER LOGIC
> 
> 
> View attachment 300316*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! What the fuck ? You seem terribly confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You are the one confused, you are so confused you deny that there are TWO Genders, let us remind everyone how Gender is determined again.

Okay the below is Actual Science:





This is how we determine Gender and what the determining factors are:

So if you have XY Chromosome you are MALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak that has his dick and balls chopped off and gets plasticine boobs and a fake vagina you REMAIN a MALE until you die.

So if you have an XX Chromosome you are FEMALE even IF you are a mentally ill freak who has it's boobies chopped off and vagina sewn up and gets a plasticine dick and fake balls you REMAIN a FEMALE until you die.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 300324


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be well educated to realize there are only two genders. But you seem to think that there are an unlimited number of genders based solely on the sick desire for them to be. Why don't you shut up and just cut your junk off, no one wants to hear you or gives a damn what your sick freak ass wants.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean progressives are spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean that you are.
Click to expand...

Grow a transgender pussy and get back to us with your "science". Oh wait, you like meat.


----------



## bluzman61

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting how you people continue to blather and bloviate about this stuff and yet, never ever so much as try to back it up with facts and evidence. You all refuse to educate your selves or to do any research because your afraid that it will force you to confront your assumptions and undermine the justification for your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> You really are insane aren't you? Facts and science? All through history doctors have only had patients that were either male of female. There are no others. Maybe your mind is damaged because of excessive perforations.
> 
> View attachment 300267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science has evolved. People accept that old beliefs and assumptions may no longer be valid or useful. Then there are those like you who are stuck in the mud, unable to evolve, and fearful of new ideas and a changing social order. Your problem , not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean progressives are spewing bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow a transgender pussy and get back to us with your "science". Oh wait, you like meat.
Click to expand...

I won't touch that with a ten foot pole, and neither will the Pole..........


----------



## Katniss

the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GENDER LOGIC
> 
> 
> View attachment 300316*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No! What the fuck ? You seem terribly confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bi means TWO. Bi does NOT mean 56.
Click to expand...

Thank you for once again demonstrating the fact that you do not understand the difference between gender identity and sexual orientation. THAT is quite sad!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*Progressive Patriot DEMANDS you believe this is a WOMAN:*

*


 *


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear! 
  And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.



Sounds like horseshit  to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Ahh - finally agree that the current transfad is horseshit!
 Good to have you join the sane.


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“Who's the more foolish, the fool or the fool who follows him?”_—Obi Wan Kenobi​
> I'd say that to believe an _“expert”_ who tells you that what you can observe for yourself, and prove to be true through your own experiences, is wrong, is pretty foolish.
> 
> Every sane person is clear about the difference between men and women.  You have to be pretty badly f•••ed-up in the head to find this distinction at all confusing.  And you have to be pretty f•••ed-up in the head to believe lies told to you by anyone else who denies this distinction.
> 
> I suppose I'm foolish for wasting my time arguing with you.  That you are confused about the distinction between male and female proves that you are suffering from severe mental defects, and are incapable of understanding the truth, no matter how clearly it is shown to you or explained to you.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intersex is an umbrella term used to describe people born with bodies that are perceived as differing from typical "male" and "female" categories.
> 
> She had two X chromosomes, so doctors considered her female, but she had external anatomy that appeared more traditionally male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Hiding your head up your ass doesn't alter reality; it just makes your head smelly and makes everything taste like shit.

And still....


X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you account for this Bobby Boy?? What is this child? What should they have done? Things are not as clear as you would like them to be, simply because your narrow and ridged mind can't deal with nuances and ambiguity.
> 
> She's 7 and was born intersex. Why her parents elected to let her grow up without surgical intervention
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Hiding your head up your ass doesn't alter reality; it just makes your head smelly and makes everything taste like shit.
> 
> And still....
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
Click to expand...


*And still - you want us, NO.... DEMAND us, even support criminal prosecution if we don't acknowledge this as a woman.*

*

 *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

iamwhatiseem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Hiding your head up your ass doesn't alter reality; it just makes your head smelly and makes everything taste like shit.
> 
> And still....
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And still - you want us, NO.... DEMAND us, even support criminal prosecution if we don't acknowledge this as a woman.*
> 
> *View attachment 300417 *
Click to expand...


Even an actual Biological Woman would NOT be allowed to go onto a commercial plane only wearing her underwear.


----------



## Faun

iamwhatiseem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, PP.  Genetically there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Hiding your head up your ass doesn't alter reality; it just makes your head smelly and makes everything taste like shit.
> 
> And still....
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And still - you want us, NO.... DEMAND us, even support criminal prosecution if we don't acknowledge this as a woman.*
> 
> *View attachment 300417 *
Click to expand...

Who said you committed a crime for not supporting that? And what crime would that be?


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Hiding your head up your ass doesn't alter reality; it just makes your head smelly and makes everything taste like shit.
> 
> And still....
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And still - you want us, NO.... DEMAND us, even support criminal prosecution if we don't acknowledge this as a woman.*
> 
> *View attachment 300417 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even an actual Biological Woman would NOT be allowed to go onto a commercial plane only wearing her underwear.
Click to expand...

That's an airline's choice.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Faun said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Genetically, there are 6 genders...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Hiding your head up your ass doesn't alter reality; it just makes your head smelly and makes everything taste like shit.
> 
> And still....
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And still - you want us, NO.... DEMAND us, even support criminal prosecution if we don't acknowledge this as a woman.*
> 
> *View attachment 300417 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you committed a crime for not supporting that? And what crime would that be?
Click to expand...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...f-thats-the-pronoun-they-demand-that-you-use/

https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/

New York Passes Historic Transgender Anti-Discrimination Law


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


*"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*

Not horseshit, here is a news article about it, it was US Airways and not American Airlines:








U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


*"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*

More it not being horseshit, another news article about it:













US Airways, Anti-Saggy-Pants Airline, Allows Man to Fly in Women’s Panties | The Village Voice


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Katniss said:


> the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological



IF a person says they are George Washington or Queen Victoria they are correctly considered mentally ill, IF a man says he's a woman or if a woman says she's a man it is NO different than someone saying they are George Washington or Queen Victoria.

You can identify as a fucking POTATO but that doesn't mean you ARE a potato.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

More examples of people the regressive leftist DEMAND you acknowledge as women:


----------



## Faun

iamwhatiseem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the brainwashed sheep bleats on..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have put that one on Ignore, not reading his idiocy anymore he's obviously a total Faggot considering his obsessive fanaticism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Hiding your head up your ass doesn't alter reality; it just makes your head smelly and makes everything taste like shit.
> 
> And still....
> 
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And still - you want us, NO.... DEMAND us, even support criminal prosecution if we don't acknowledge this as a woman.*
> 
> *View attachment 300417 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said you committed a crime for not supporting that? And what crime would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...f-thats-the-pronoun-they-demand-that-you-use/
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/
> 
> New York Passes Historic Transgender Anti-Discrimination Law
Click to expand...

Well that's fucked up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Faun said:


> Well that's fucked up.



That is the result of the current  trans-fad.
Not to mention the highest suicide rates in history.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*
> 
> Not horseshit, here is a news article about it, it was US Airways and not American Airlines:
> 
> View attachment 300419
> View attachment 300421
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
Click to expand...

It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case

You seem to be implying that the airline cut him/her some slack because he /she was perceived as trans but we don't know that for a fact

We also don't know what the airlines dress code, if any is, or how they would deal with a woman dress that way.

It's horseshit because it has no relevance to the topic


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> More examples of people the regressive leftist DEMAND you acknowledge as women:
> 
> View attachment 300430


You might as well get used to it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF a person says they are George Washington or Queen Victoria they are correctly considered mentally ill, IF a man says he's a woman or if a woman says she's a man it is NO different than someone saying they are George Washington or Queen Victoria.
> 
> You can identify as a fucking POTATO but that doesn't mean you ARE a potato.
Click to expand...

I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF a person says they are George Washington or Queen Victoria they are correctly considered mentally ill, IF a man says he's a woman or if a woman says she's a man it is NO different than someone saying they are George Washington or Queen Victoria.
> 
> You can identify as a fucking POTATO but that doesn't mean you ARE a potato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
Click to expand...


*"I would be curious to know why you and others are so troubled by this trans thing."*

It's already been explained in this thread, as it has in previous threads about this topic and it's because the perverts are pushing the Trans Thing onto young children, indoctrinating young children that for eg. if a boy plays with a doll he's actually a boy trapped in a girls body and should be considered a girl and if a girl plays with a car she's actually a girl trapped in a boys body and should be considered a girl. As these children are young and their minds have not developed in total yet, they are very easily manipulated aka Brainwashing into going along with all this Propaganda.

IF these strange beings who effectively are what society used to call Drag Queens and Drag Kings would just keep their personal perversion to PRIVATE situations then nobody would give a shit what they were doing but as they are pushing this crap into young childrens minds then yes responsible adults are following them and will continue to monitor them in the most extreme ways if need be as they are to be considered Potential Sexual Predators.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*
> 
> Not horseshit, here is a news article about it, it was US Airways and not American Airlines:
> 
> View attachment 300419
> View attachment 300421
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case
> 
> You seem to be implying that the airline cut him/her some slack because he /she was perceived as trans but we don't know that for a fact
> 
> We also don't know what the airlines dress code, if any is, or how they would deal with a woman dress that way.
> 
> It's horseshit because it has no relevance to the topic
Click to expand...


The airline dress code, if you read the article a man dressed as a man was not allowed on the plane because they did not like his pants but a man dressed in womens underwear was allowed onto the plane despite OBJECTIONS from other passengers.

Probably US Airlines more frightened of getting called names, so allowed the Drag Queen to get on the plane wearing women's underwear. This just shows how pathetic they ALL are. As I said if a woman attempted to get on a plane only wearing her underwear they would not have allowed it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*
> 
> Not horseshit, here is a news article about it, it was US Airways and not American Airlines:
> 
> View attachment 300419
> View attachment 300421
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case
> 
> You seem to be implying that the airline cut him/her some slack because he /she was perceived as trans but we don't know that for a fact
> 
> We also don't know what the airlines dress code, if any is, or how they would deal with a woman dress that way.
> 
> It's horseshit because it has no relevance to the topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The airline dress code, if you read the article a man dressed as a man was not allowed on the plane because they did not like his pants but a man dressed in womens underwear was allowed onto the plane despite OBJECTIONS from other passengers.
> 
> Probably US Airlines more frightened of getting called names, so allowed the Drag Queen to get on the plane wearing women's underwear. This just shows how pathetic they ALL are. As I said if a woman attempted to get on a plane only wearing her underwear they would not have allowed it.
Click to expand...


Precisely. 
The arrogance and complete intolerance of the left is what they were afraid of.
A good example of that happened just yesterday with author Stephen King. When asked about racial diversity of actors vs. story accuracy - he said he would choose quality over diversity every time.

 AND THE LEFT WENT CRAZY.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF a person says they are George Washington or Queen Victoria they are correctly considered mentally ill, IF a man says he's a woman or if a woman says she's a man it is NO different than someone saying they are George Washington or Queen Victoria.
> 
> You can identify as a fucking POTATO but that doesn't mean you ARE a potato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
Click to expand...


*"Why not just leave them alone?"*

Why not just leave children alone? Why does this crowd insist on projecting all of this onto children? Why does this crowd throw a literal fit IF they are denied the ability to push this LGBTQ Agenda in schools and into young childrens minds? WHY are they so OBSESSED with getting ACCESS to young children?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?



You are rather simple minded aren't you?
No wonder it was so easy to mind fuck you.
 The "trans thing" isn't what troubles people. It is the DEMAND and FORCING others to go along with their fantasy, even under criminal threat.
That is fucked.
  My wife and I has a favorite brewpub we like to go to that is owned by a lesbian couple. They have hired several tran servers and flaming gay men and butch girls.
 We don't care. They have awesome food and beer, and their service is very good. I am as friendly with them as I am with anyone else. And if they are a bad server, I don't top them well.
  I don't care about what sexual preferences etc. people have. At all. I don't care that there are males dressing as females and walking around. It doesn't bother me. But I do care if they start making demands that i change my behavior/language to play along.


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*
> 
> More it not being horseshit, another news article about it:
> 
> View attachment 300423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300426
> 
> 
> US Airways, Anti-Saggy-Pants Airline, Allows Man to Fly in Women’s Panties | The Village Voice
Click to expand...

One word - YIKES!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
> 
> 
> 
> It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case
Click to expand...


  What I get out of the story is not that this man claims to be a woman; but that for whatever reason, it amuses him to travel in public wearing only women's underwear.

  So a man who wants to go around in public just wearing women's underwear is a nut, as long as he doesn't claim to be a woman, but if he does claim to be a woman, then he's not a nut?  A man who claims to be a woman, while dressed as one, is saner, to you, than a man who dresses that way, but admits that he's still a man?

  In other words, war is peace.

  In other words, freedom is slavery.

  In other words, ignorance is strength.

  You must be the strongest Œdipus-complex-afflicted male offspring of a female dog on this forum, then.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
> 
> 
> 
> It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I get out of the story is not that this man claims to be a woman; but that for whatever reason, it amuses him to travel in public wearing only women's underwear.
> 
> So a man who wants to go around in public just wearing women's underwear is a nut, as long as he doesn't claim to be a woman, but if he does claim to be a woman, then he's not a nut?  A man who claims to be a woman, while dressed as one, is saner, to you, than a man who dresses that way, but admits that he's still a man?
> 
> In other words, war is peace.
> 
> In other words, freedom is slavery.
> 
> In other words, ignorance is strength.
> 
> You must be the strongest Œdipus-complex-afflicted male offspring of a female dog on this forum, then.
Click to expand...


Excellent.
That is the problem with so many virtue signaling leftist. They get caught in their own hypocrisies and failed logic all the freakin time. But, they either just ignore it, or get triggered and out come a string of hateful, intolerant insults.
Progressive Patriot is a good example of that. You see it throughout this thread.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF a person says they are George Washington or Queen Victoria they are correctly considered mentally ill, IF a man says he's a woman or if a woman says she's a man it is NO different than someone saying they are George Washington or Queen Victoria.
> 
> You can identify as a fucking POTATO but that doesn't mean you ARE a potato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
Click to expand...


*Why not just leave them alone?"*

Why not just leave children alone? 

Why is wanting to protect young children from this crowd pushing their twisted IDEOLOGY considered being a "bigot"? When did PROTECTING children become "bigoted"? 

Why do they have to INCLUDE children and ACTIVELY seek out children who are ONLY PRE-PUBERTY? Why do they want to go into schools and expose Pre-Pubescent CHILDREN to their twisted IDEOLOGY about how boys can be girls and boys should be treated as girls? Why are they more obsessed with getting young boys into their group than young girls? What is this crowds attraction to young boys exactly?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
> 
> 
> 
> It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I get out of the story is not that this man claims to be a woman; but that for whatever reason, it amuses him to travel in public wearing only women's underwear.
> 
> So a man who wants to go around in public just wearing women's underwear is a nut, as long as he doesn't claim to be a woman, but if he does claim to be a woman, then he's not a nut?  A man who claims to be a woman, while dressed as one, is saner, to you, than a man who dresses that way, but admits that he's still a man?
> 
> In other words, war is peace.
> 
> In other words, freedom is slavery.
> 
> In other words, ignorance is strength.
> 
> You must be the strongest Œdipus-complex-afflicted male offspring of a female dog on this forum, then.
Click to expand...


*"So a man who wants to go around in public just wearing women's underwear is a nut, as long as he doesn't claim to be a woman, but if he does claim to be a woman, then he's not a nut? A man who claims to be a woman, while dressed as one, is saner, to you, than a man who dresses that way, but admits that he's still a man?"*

Exactly Bob and this just again illustrates the fucked up mentally of this crowd, that they do have psychological problems.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*
> 
> More it not being horseshit, another news article about it:
> 
> View attachment 300423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300426
> 
> 
> US Airways, Anti-Saggy-Pants Airline, Allows Man to Fly in Women’s Panties | The Village Voice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One word - YIKES!
Click to expand...

 
Many have said for YEARS that this entire adding the T to LGBTQ has nothing to do with equality or whatever, that this is about two things, the first is that they want to be treated DIFFERENTLY than everyone else they want SPECIAL RULES for them ONLY eg. a man dressed in women's underwear in public is to be treated as okay, but a woman walking around in public in women's underwear would be arrested for lewd behaviour and the second reason and this is the more important reason because this is this crowds End Game and that is to Condition the public into ACCEPTING paedophilia, into ACCEPTING the sexualisation of children as sex OBJECTS, as sexual BEINGS, for paedophilia to be treated as a normal Sexual Preference.

This second reason is NEVER going to happen, but they will keep pushing it because it's who they ARE, it's WHAT they ARE and this is the reason why ultimately they are going to fail and why there IS going to be an ugly backlash because they are NEVER going to get a majority of any population to agree that fucking children is okay, but let them continue down this road because the ugly backlash against this crowd is going to be a BEAUTIFUL thing to watch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF a person says they are George Washington or Queen Victoria they are correctly considered mentally ill, IF a man says he's a woman or if a woman says she's a man it is NO different than someone saying they are George Washington or Queen Victoria.
> 
> You can identify as a fucking POTATO but that doesn't mean you ARE a potato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why not just leave them alone?"*
> 
> Why not just leave children alone?
> 
> Why is wanting to protect young children from this crowd pushing their twisted IDEOLOGY considered being a "bigot"? When did PROTECTING children become "bigoted"?
> 
> Why do they have to INCLUDE children and ACTIVELY seek out children who are ONLY PRE-PUBERTY? Why do they want to go into schools and expose Pre-Pubescent CHILDREN to their twisted IDEOLOGY about how boys can be girls and boys should be treated as girls? Why are they more obsessed with getting young boys into their group than young girls? What is this crowds attraction to young boys exactly?
Click to expand...


Ah, yes. 
*In mind fucked central - Seattle, Washington - home of the virtue signalers.*
You of course remember the adult *MAN *that entered a girls dressing area of a college pool where juvenile swimmers were having a swim meet, took all of his clothes off and laid back on benches buck naked. Girls as young as 6 years old were in the room when he did it.
Obviously some of the girls went straight away to  tell a parent, a mother who immediately called the police.
WHO REFUSE TO PROSECUTE. SCHOOL OFFICIALS PUT UP A MAKESHIFT CURTAIN AND TOLD THE GIRLS TO GO THERE. 
* They refused to protect the children, and instead, protected the fucking pervert.

‘Transgender’ man may continue using girls’ locker room, says college

*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW - the story of the above *MAN *is he arrived at American Airlines to board a plane dressed as you see above. Despite several passengers complaining about him on the airplane in panties... AA made it a gender issue and allowed it, because he "identifies as a woman".
> Never mind the fact the pervert is wearing only underwear!
> And THIS is how fucking stupid the current transmania is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like horseshit  to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Sounds like horseshit  to me"*
> 
> Not horseshit, here is a news article about it, it was US Airways and not American Airlines:
> 
> View attachment 300419
> View attachment 300421
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case
> 
> You seem to be implying that the airline cut him/her some slack because he /she was perceived as trans but we don't know that for a fact
> 
> We also don't know what the airlines dress code, if any is, or how they would deal with a woman dress that way.
> 
> It's horseshit because it has no relevance to the topic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The airline dress code, if you read the article a man dressed as a man was not allowed on the plane because they did not like his pants but a man dressed in womens underwear was allowed onto the plane despite OBJECTIONS from other passengers.
> 
> Probably US Airlines more frightened of getting called names, so allowed the Drag Queen to get on the plane wearing women's underwear. This just shows how pathetic they ALL are. As I said if a woman attempted to get on a plane only wearing her underwear they would not have allowed it.
Click to expand...


There is still nothing about this actually being a transgender person. All that you have established is that there may be a double standard, race may be a factor and for UNKNOWN reasons they allowed this. Nothing about what their actual policy is or whether or not it was followed it was followed in either case


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Airways Allows Man in Underwear to Fly
> 
> 
> 
> It is still horseshit. The article dies not say that this person identifies as trans. More likely just a nut case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I get out of the story is not that this man claims to be a woman; but that for whatever reason, it amuses him to travel in public wearing only women's underwear.
> 
> So a man who wants to go around in public just wearing women's underwear is a nut, as long as he doesn't claim to be a woman, but if he does claim to be a woman, then he's not a nut?  A man who claims to be a woman, while dressed as one, is saner, to you, than a man who dresses that way, but admits that he's still a man?
> 
> In other words, war is peace.
> 
> In other words, freedom is slavery.
> 
> In other words, ignorance is strength.
> 
> You must be the strongest Œdipus-complex-afflicted male offspring of a female dog on this forum, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"So a man who wants to go around in public just wearing women's underwear is a nut, as long as he doesn't claim to be a woman, but if he does claim to be a woman, then he's not a nut? A man who claims to be a woman, while dressed as one, is saner, to you, than a man who dresses that way, but admits that he's still a man?"*
> 
> Exactly Bob and this just again illustrates the fucked up mentally of this crowd, that they do have psychological problems.
Click to expand...

No ! I would say that ANYONE who goes around in any type of underwear is a nut. Thank you for that comment though. It illustrates how little you understand about the issue and my position on it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> 
> the scientific definition is:  Gender is how a person identifies.   Sex is biological
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF a person says they are George Washington or Queen Victoria they are correctly considered mentally ill, IF a man says he's a woman or if a woman says she's a man it is NO different than someone saying they are George Washington or Queen Victoria.
> 
> You can identify as a fucking POTATO but that doesn't mean you ARE a potato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Why not just leave them alone?"*
> 
> Why not just leave children alone?
> 
> Why is wanting to protect young children from this crowd pushing their twisted IDEOLOGY considered being a "bigot"? When did PROTECTING children become "bigoted"?
> 
> Why do they have to INCLUDE children and ACTIVELY seek out children who are ONLY PRE-PUBERTY? Why do they want to go into schools and expose Pre-Pubescent CHILDREN to their twisted IDEOLOGY about how boys can be girls and boys should be treated as girls? Why are they more obsessed with getting young boys into their group than young girls? What is this crowds attraction to young boys exactly?
Click to expand...

Good fucking GOD ! Give the hysteria a rest! You are blathering on the same level as refer madness or the Commie scare, which, I'm sure, you also signed on for. No one is indoctrinating children. No one is telling children that they are or should be gay or trans. They are teaching children to value diversity, to be respectful of those who are  different, and to love themselves if they should have issues with their sexuality or gender identity. Obviously, these are things that you never learned and I truly feel sorry for you.

People like you believe that children who question their gender identity or sexuality should be told that they are crazy, ridiculed, shamed, and rejected until they come to their senses. More likely, they will kill themselves. You have blood on your hands! They need support and understanding.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rather simple minded aren't you?
> No wonder it was so easy to mind fuck you.
> The "trans thing" isn't what troubles people. It is the DEMAND and FORCING others to go along with their fantasy, even under criminal threat.
> That is fucked.
> My wife and I has a favorite brewpub we like to go to that is owned by a lesbian couple. They have hired several tran servers and flaming gay men and butch girls.
> We don't care. They have awesome food and beer, and their service is very good. I am as friendly with them as I am with anyone else. And if they are a bad server, I don't top them well.
> I don't care about what sexual preferences etc. people have. At all. I don't care that there are males dressing as females and walking around. It doesn't bother me. But I do care if they start making demands that i change my behavior/language to play along.
Click to expand...

You mind fucked me? Really? I think that you mind fucked yourself and created the delusion that you mind fucked me. Funny how I have yet to experience a situation, or encounter a real person in the real world who has had a trans person force them to "go along with their fantasy" or to do, or believe anything, against their will. The fact is that only a weak minded moron can be forced to participate in anyone fantasy. So tell us more about those "demands " that they make on people, aside from just being respectful.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> …and the second reason and this is the more important reason because this is this crowds End Game and that is to Condition the public into ACCEPTING paedophilia, into ACCEPTING the sexualisation of children as sex OBJECTS, as sexual BEINGS, for paedophilia to be treated as a normal Sexual Preference.
> 
> *This second reason is NEVER going to happen*, but they will keep pushing it because it's who they ARE, it's WHAT they ARE and this is the reason why ultimately they are going to fail and why there IS going to be an ugly backlash because they are NEVER going to get a majority of any population to agree that fucking children is okay, but let them continue down this road because the ugly backlash against this crowd is going to be a BEAUTIFUL thing to watch.



  I wouldn't be so confident.

  Fifteen years ago, would you have believed that the day would come, when a sick homosexual mockery of marriage was given the same legal status as genuine marriage, and that businesses and business owners would be punished for refusing to support these disgusting mockeries?

  Ten years ago, would you have believed that the day would come when the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile agenda would be openly taught in public schools, and even be required by law in some states, with parents having no say in whether their children would be subjected to this grooming and indoctrination?

  Five years ago, would you have believed that mentally- and morally-defective degenerates who claim to be the opposite of their true gender, or even some completely other made-up gender, would be taken seriously, and be given legal protection for their delusions?  Would you have believed that people would be subject to being sues, fired from their jobs, or otherwise persecuted and abused for telling the plain obvious biological truth about sexual dimorphism in humans; and/or for declining to play along with the insane delusions of those mental cases who deny basic biology?  Would you have believed that children would be brainwashed and manipulated into declaring themselves to be _“gay”_ or _“transgender”_, and subjected to quasi-medical Frankensteinery to reinforce these delusions?  Would you have believed that creepy male perverts would be allowed access to women's restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and other intimate facilities, on the basis of claiming to be _“transwomen”_?

  Given the way we have seen evil and madness marching forward over the past several years, what basis is there to believe that openly engaging in sexual activity with children will not soon come to be normalized and mainstreamed, as some of these other sick degeneracy already have?  They've already made huge steps toward grooming children to be easy, compliant prey for child molesters, and to groom the public to accept such abuse of children.


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rather simple minded aren't you?
> No wonder it was so easy to mind fuck you.
> The "trans thing" isn't what troubles people. It is the DEMAND and FORCING others to go along with their fantasy, even under criminal threat.
> That is fucked.
> My wife and I has a favorite brewpub we like to go to that is owned by a lesbian couple. They have hired several tran servers and flaming gay men and butch girls.
> We don't care. They have awesome food and beer, and their service is very good. I am as friendly with them as I am with anyone else. And if they are a bad server, I don't top them well.
> I don't care about what sexual preferences etc. people have. At all. I don't care that there are males dressing as females and walking around. It doesn't bother me. But I do care if they start making demands that i change my behavior/language to play along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mind fucked me? Really? I think that you mind fucked yourself and created the delusion that you mind fucked me. Funny how I have yet to experience a situation, or encounter a real person in the real world who has had a trans person force them to "go along with their fantasy" or to do, or believe anything, against their will. The fact is that only a weak minded moron can be forced to participate in anyone fantasy. So tell us more about those "demands " that they make on people, aside from just being respectful.
Click to expand...

And the bleat goes on and on and on........................and on............................


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rather simple minded aren't you?
> No wonder it was so easy to mind fuck you.
> The "trans thing" isn't what troubles people. It is the DEMAND and FORCING others to go along with their fantasy, even under criminal threat.
> That is fucked.
> My wife and I has a favorite brewpub we like to go to that is owned by a lesbian couple. They have hired several tran servers and flaming gay men and butch girls.
> We don't care. They have awesome food and beer, and their service is very good. I am as friendly with them as I am with anyone else. And if they are a bad server, I don't top them well.
> I don't care about what sexual preferences etc. people have. At all. I don't care that there are males dressing as females and walking around. It doesn't bother me. But I do care if they start making demands that i change my behavior/language to play along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mind fucked me? Really? I think that you mind fucked yourself and created the delusion that you mind fucked me. Funny how I have yet to experience a situation, or encounter a real person in the real world who has had a trans person force them to "go along with their fantasy" or to do, or believe anything, against their will. The fact is that only a weak minded moron can be forced to participate in anyone fantasy. So tell us more about those "demands " that they make on people, aside from just being respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the bleat goes on and on and on........................and on............................
Click to expand...

Is that all you have left? Quite pathetic!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> …and the second reason and this is the more important reason because this is this crowds End Game and that is to Condition the public into ACCEPTING paedophilia, into ACCEPTING the sexualisation of children as sex OBJECTS, as sexual BEINGS, for paedophilia to be treated as a normal Sexual Preference.
> 
> *This second reason is NEVER going to happen*, but they will keep pushing it because it's who they ARE, it's WHAT they ARE and this is the reason why ultimately they are going to fail and why there IS going to be an ugly backlash because they are NEVER going to get a majority of any population to agree that fucking children is okay, but let them continue down this road because the ugly backlash against this crowd is going to be a BEAUTIFUL thing to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so confident.
> 
> Fifteen years ago, would you have believed that the day would come, when a sick homosexual mockery of marriage was given the same legal status as genuine marriage, and that businesses and business owners would be punished for refusing to support these disgusting mockeries?
> 
> Ten years ago, would you have believed that the day would come when the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile agenda would be openly taught in public schools, and even be required by law in some states, with parents having no say in whether their children would be subjected to this grooming and indoctrination?
> 
> Five years ago, would you have believed that mentally- and morally-defective degenerates who claim to be the opposite of their true gender, or even some completely other made-up gender, would be taken seriously, and be given legal protection for their delusions?  Would you have believed that people would be subject to being sues, fired from their jobs, or otherwise persecuted and abused for telling the plain obvious biological truth about sexual dimorphism in humans; and/or for declining to play along with the insane delusions of those mental cases who deny basic biology?  Would you have believed that children would be brainwashed and manipulated into declaring themselves to be _“gay”_ or _“transgender”_, and subjected to quasi-medical Frankensteinery to reinforce these delusions?  Would you have believed that creepy male perverts would be allowed access to women's restrooms, dressing rooms, locker rooms, and other intimate facilities, on the basis of claiming to be _“transwomen”_?
> 
> Given the way we have seen evil and madness marching forward over the past several years, what basis is there to believe that openly engaging in sexual activity with children will not soon come to be normalized and mainstreamed, as some of these other sick degeneracy already have?  They've already made huge steps toward grooming children to be easy, compliant prey for child molesters, and to groom the public to accept such abuse of children.
Click to expand...

Holy shit Bobby Boy, You have some serious problems. I may have to coexist  with you, but each day, I thank the gods and goddesses that I AM NOT YOU


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the way we have seen evil and madness marching forward over the past several years, what basis is there to believe that openly engaging in sexual activity with children will not soon come to be normalized and mainstreamed, as some of these other sick degeneracy already have?  They've already made huge steps toward grooming children to be easy, compliant prey for child molesters, and to groom the public to accept such abuse of children.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit Bobby Boy, You have some serious problems. I may have to coexist  with you, but each day, I thank the gods and goddesses that I AM NOT YOU
Click to expand...


  You're the one who openly, remorselessly, defends and advocates most of this insane, immoral, and outright evil crap, and I have no doubt that when we get close enough to crossing those lines we approaching, you'll be there, staunchly supporting that as well.

  You're in no position to tell me that *•I•* am the one with problems.  Not only are you the one with problems; you, and other sick, perverted, degenerate, subhuman filth like you, *•ARE•* the problem.

  It's clear that you do not care how badly you f••• up how many children for life, in order to promote your sick sexually-degenerate agenda.


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know why you and others are  so troubled by this trans thing. In what way has it actually affected you or impacted your life?  Why not just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are rather simple minded aren't you?
> No wonder it was so easy to mind fuck you.
> The "trans thing" isn't what troubles people. It is the DEMAND and FORCING others to go along with their fantasy, even under criminal threat.
> That is fucked.
> My wife and I has a favorite brewpub we like to go to that is owned by a lesbian couple. They have hired several tran servers and flaming gay men and butch girls.
> We don't care. They have awesome food and beer, and their service is very good. I am as friendly with them as I am with anyone else. And if they are a bad server, I don't top them well.
> I don't care about what sexual preferences etc. people have. At all. I don't care that there are males dressing as females and walking around. It doesn't bother me. But I do care if they start making demands that i change my behavior/language to play along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mind fucked me? Really? I think that you mind fucked yourself and created the delusion that you mind fucked me. Funny how I have yet to experience a situation, or encounter a real person in the real world who has had a trans person force them to "go along with their fantasy" or to do, or believe anything, against their will. The fact is that only a weak minded moron can be forced to participate in anyone fantasy. So tell us more about those "demands " that they make on people, aside from just being respectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the bleat goes on and on and on........................and on............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that all you have left? Quite pathetic!
Click to expand...

And STILL the bleat goes on and on and on and on...................and on......................and on....................and on................


----------



## HannahBagrich

There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).


----------



## bluzman61

HannahBagrich said:


> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).


ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> HannahBagrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.
Click to expand...

Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahBagrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.
Click to expand...

He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahBagrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............
Click to expand...

Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do than have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahBagrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do that have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.
Click to expand...

Blah, blah, blah.............................blah, blah, blah..................................


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahBagrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do that have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.............................blah, blah, blah..................................
Click to expand...

Yup, that's what you are







By -By


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do that have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.............................blah, blah, blah..................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that's what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By -By
Click to expand...

I'll post this just one more time, then I'm done with this thread.  There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  If you believe otherwise, you are insane.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

HannahBagrich said:


> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do that have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.............................blah, blah, blah..................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that's what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By -By
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post this just one more time, then I'm done with this thread.  There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  If you believe otherwise, you are insane.
Click to expand...

Slobbers you, a flaming idiot, citing yourself.

Meanwhile, the World Health Organization laughs at your ignorance too...

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do that have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.............................blah, blah, blah..................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that's what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By -By
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post this just one more time, then I'm done with this thread.  There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  If you believe otherwise, you are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers you, a flaming idiot, citing yourself.
> 
> Meanwhile, the World Health Organization laughs at your ignorance too...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
Click to expand...

He-he, what a LOON................


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do that have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.............................blah, blah, blah..................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that's what you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By -By
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post this just one more time, then I'm done with this thread.  There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders, male and female.  If you believe otherwise, you are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers you, a flaming idiot, citing yourself.
> 
> Meanwhile, the World Health Organization laughs at your ignorance too...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, what a LOON................
Click to expand...

LOL

You prove yet again you're not a man of your word. 


bluzman61 said:


> I'll post this just one more time, then I'm done with this thread.


... poor thing, you have no character or honor or intelligence as there are still 6 genders...

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> Meanwhile, the World Health Organization laughs at your ignorance too...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics



  Nowhere in the WHO article is the claim made or implied that these other genetic patterns represent additional _“genders”_.  In fact, note that XX and XY are, respectively, described in the part that you quoted as _“Most common form of female”_ and _“Most common form of male”_, respectively, meaning that there are other, less common forms of female and male, which would be the other patterns enumerated there.  I believe it is generally accepted that patterns that include at least one Y chromosome are male, and those that do not are female; and that for the most part, they nearly always produce morphological that are generally consistent with this convention, though they are usually sterile.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the World Health Organization laughs at your ignorance too...
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere in the WHO article is the claim made or implied that these other genetic patterns represent additional _“genders”_.  In fact, note that XX and XY are, respectively, described in the part that you quoted as _“Most common form of female”_ and _“Most common form of male”_, respectively, meaning that there are other, less common forms of female and male, which would be the other patterns enumerated there.  I believe it is generally accepted that patterns that include at least one Y chromosome are male, and those that do not are female; and that for the most part, they nearly always produce morphological that are generally consistent with this convention, though they are usually sterile.
Click to expand...

Hey Bobby Boy!  I thought that you might this interesting.

About four-in-ten U.S. adults say forms should offer more than two gender options

n 2019, at least seven states have started offering a third gender option on driver’s licenses for people who don’t identify as male or female, and at least four more plan to do so in 2020. A number of states have also added a third gender option on birth certificates. These changes follow decisions by some popular social media platforms to offer their own nonbinary gender options


In addition :

About one-in-five U.S. adults know someone who goes by a gender-neutral pronoun

You're living in a world that does not exist anymore Bobby


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hey Bobby Boy!  I thought that you might this interesting.
> 
> About four-in-ten U.S. adults say forms should offer more than two gender options
> 
> n 2019, at least seven states have started offering a third gender option on driver’s licenses for people who don’t identify as male or female, and at least four more plan to do so in 2020. A number of states have also added a third gender option on birth certificates. These changes follow decisions by some popular social media platforms to offer their own nonbinary gender options
> 
> 
> In addition :
> 
> About one-in-five U.S. adults know someone who goes by a gender-neutral pronoun
> 
> You're living in a world that does not exist anymore Bobby



  A lie does not become truth, no matter how many people are deceived into believing it.

  The world I live in is the one in which the immutable biological distinction between men and women is the same as it has always been, and the same as it will always be, regardless of the insane and destructive lies that are gaining support from an insignificant, but very noisy minority of mentally-defective freaks.

  And you live in the same world.  The only difference I am sane, and you are not, which affects how each of us respectively perceives this world.

  The fad will pass.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahBagrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more than two genders, even though in our society the genders that are most recognized are male and female (called the gender binary) and usually is based on someone's anatomy (the genitals they were born with).
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER disturbed individual.  There are more than two genders only in the minds of the confused and disturbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it necessary to call someone "confused and disturbed' because you disagree with them?. Clearly you are highly threatened by the possibility  that not everyone is clearly male or female. Why is that? If you believe that we are wrong as you apparently do, try stating your case calmly, like an adult. Please be sure to take into account the well established medical evidence that some people are intersexed and that some researched now think that is related to the transgender phenomena. Try it. You might actually be taken seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He-he, the moron STILL carries on.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit! What are you? A 12 year old emotionally disturbed delinquent? I have better things to do than have a pissing match with a juvenile zombie troll bot.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bobby Boy!  I thought that you might this interesting.
> 
> About four-in-ten U.S. adults say forms should offer more than two gender options
> 
> n 2019, at least seven states have started offering a third gender option on driver’s licenses for people who don’t identify as male or female, and at least four more plan to do so in 2020. A number of states have also added a third gender option on birth certificates. These changes follow decisions by some popular social media platforms to offer their own nonbinary gender options
> 
> 
> In addition :
> 
> About one-in-five U.S. adults know someone who goes by a gender-neutral pronoun
> 
> You're living in a world that does not exist anymore Bobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie does not become truth, no matter how many people are deceived into believing it.
> 
> The world I live in is the one in which the immutable biological distinction between men and women is the same as it has always been, and the same as it will always be, regardless of the insane and destructive lies that are gaining support from an insignificant, but very noisy minority of mentally-defective freaks.
> 
> And you live in the same world.  The only difference I am sane, and you are not, which affects how each of us respectively perceives this world.
> 
> The fad will pass.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryL

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


Sex is binary. X and Y, the psychological sociological ramifications? Now it seems the pink unicorn people from beyond the 8th dimension have a new as of yet unheard of gender. This gender politics stuff  stretches plausibility and common sense.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


>



  If there's a point to your posting some picture of some young faggot that is not known to me, I cannot discern what that point might be.  Is that someone with whom you have some sort of unhealthy sexual obsession?

  Never mind.  I don't want to know.

↓ TheRegessiveFaggot ↓
[ATTACH=full]301183[/ATTACH] 
↑ TheObsessiveParasite ↑​


----------



## cnm

Bob Blaylock said:


> But such abnormalities do not disprove the basic biological fact, that outside of these rare cases, we are all unambiguously male or female, based on our genetics and morphology, and not on how we claim to _“identify”_ or _“feel”_.


But these cases destroy the 'all' in your argument. Everyone is _not_ unambiguously male or female.


----------



## bluzman61

cnm said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> But such abnormalities do not disprove the basic biological fact, that outside of these rare cases, we are all unambiguously male or female, based on our genetics and morphology, and not on how we claim to _“identify”_ or _“feel”_.
> 
> 
> 
> But these cases destroy the 'all' in your argument. Everyone is _not_ unambiguously male or female.
Click to expand...

There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male or female.  To believe otherwise is INSANITY.


----------



## Andylusion

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.



Of course not.  There is male and female.  End of story.  

However, there are many many shades and types of mental illness.  Not sure why that came to mind just now....


----------



## cnm

bluzman61 said:


> There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders. Male or female. To believe otherwise is INSANITY.


Or to have taken note of current best knowledge. I accept deplorables define that as insanity.


----------



## bluzman61

cnm said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders. Male or female. To believe otherwise is INSANITY.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to have taken note of current best knowledge. I accept deplorables define that as insanity.
Click to expand...

Please refer to post #446 in this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders. Male or female. To believe otherwise is INSANITY.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to have taken note of current best knowledge. I accept deplorables define that as insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please refer to post #446 in this thread.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

*An appeal to ignorance logical fallacy.* " I said it so therefore it's a fact, and no I do not have to prove it"

It was* bullshit* yesterday, it is *bullshit* today, and will still be *bullshit*  tomorrow because repeating* bullshit* does not make it anything other than *BULLSHIT*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Andylusion said:


> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  There is male and female.  End of story.
> 
> However, there are many many shades and types of mental illness.  Not sure why that came to mind just now....
Click to expand...

Perhaps it's comes down to how you conceptualize it, or a matter of semantics. I have posted scientific evidence that there exists people who's biological/ genetic makeup is no 100% male or female. You can stick your head in the sand and refuse to accept that but you would just making a damned fool of yourself.

Sure, you can still argue  that those people are all either mostly male or mostly female, with the former still being male and the latter still being female and therefore there are only two genders, but that does not change the reality that I described.

Similarly, you could argue that there are only 5 races: White, Black, Brown, Red and yellow and that would be, on one level true. Or, you can say that most or all members of those races are partly other races as well, there are an infinite number of races. So you would also be right. 

So this whole argument is stupid and pointless because  the answer that you give to the question of "how many genders are there" does not change reality. It does however change the reality of the people who we are talking about because it has a direct effect on the extent that we acknowledge their existence.


----------



## bluzman61

Just remember this - There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  That's ALL you need to know.  Thank you.


----------



## Faun

bluzman61 said:


> Just remember this - There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  That's ALL you need to know.  Thank you.


Nope, there are six. I don't care how regressive you are.

X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
XX – Most common form of female
XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
XY – Most common form of male
XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
WHO | Gender and Genetics


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember this - There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  That's ALL you need to know.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, there are six. I don't care how regressive you are.
> 
> X – Roughly 1 in 2,000 to 1 in 5,000 people (Turner’s )
> XX – Most common form of female
> XXY – Roughly 1 in 500 to 1 in 1,000 people (Klinefelter)
> XY – Most common form of male
> XYY – Roughly 1 out of 1,000 people
> XXXY – Roughly 1 in 18,000 to 1 in 50,000 births
> WHO | Gender and Genetics
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember this - There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  That's ALL you need to know.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, there are six. I don't care how regressive you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.  There is male and female.  End of story.
> 
> However, there are many many shades and types of mental illness.  Not sure why that came to mind just now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps it's comes down to how you conceptualize it, or a matter of semantics. I have posted scientific evidence that there exists people who's biological/ genetic makeup is no 100% male or female. You can stick your head in the sand and refuse to accept that but you would just making a damned fool of yourself.
> 
> Sure, you can still argue  that those people are all either mostly male or mostly female, with the former still being male and the latter still being female and therefore there are only two genders, but that does not change the reality that I described.
> 
> Similarly, you could argue that there are only 5 races: White, Black, Brown, Red and yellow and that would be, on one level true. Or, you can say that most or all members of those races are partly other races as well, there are an infinite number of races. So you would also be right.
> 
> So this whole argument is stupid and pointless because  the answer that you give to the question of "how many genders are there" does not change reality. It does however change the reality of the people who we are talking about because it has a direct effect on the extent that we acknowledge their existence.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders. Male or female. To believe otherwise is INSANITY.
> 
> 
> 
> Or to have taken note of current best knowledge. I accept deplorables define that as insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please refer to post #446 in this thread.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *An appeal to ignorance logical fallacy.* " I said it so therefore it's a fact, and no I do not have to prove it"
> 
> It was* bullshit* yesterday, it is *bullshit* today, and will still be *bullshit*  tomorrow because repeating* bullshit* does not make it anything other than *BULLSHIT*
Click to expand...

Thank you for those thoughts.


----------



## Faun

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember this - There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  That's ALL you need to know.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, there are six. I don't care how regressive you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 301641
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

That's funny, that's what the World Health Organization thinks of you. Only they know better than you.


----------



## bluzman61

Faun said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember this - There are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  That's ALL you need to know.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, there are six. I don't care how regressive you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 301641
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> That's funny, that's what the World Health Organization thinks of you. Only they know better than you.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Faun said:


> That's funny, that's what the World Health Organization thinks of you. Only they know better than you.



  I will point out, again, that the WHO article that you keep citing does not state nor imply that the different abnormal genetic patterns constitute different genders, nor does it state nor imply that there are any genders other than male or female.

  I'll stop short, for now, of claiming that it absolutely refutes the idea that there are genders other than male and female, but if it doesn't state that male and female are the only genders represented by those different genetic patterns, it certainly very strongly implies this.

  You're insane to claim that there are more than two genders, and you're flat-out lying by claiming that this article supports your insane claim.

_More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific and *a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad*. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. *When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop* around the 10th week of pregnancy. *In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop*._​
  Really, when you get right down to the reproductive level, which is what gender/sex is about, what this is saying is that in the presence of a Y chromosome, even if it's just one Y chromosome and a bunch of X chromosomes, the gonads will develop into testes, which means that if they become functional, they will produce sperm cells; and that in the absence of a Y chromosome, the gonads will develop into ovaries, which means that if they become functional, they will produce ova.

  So, a Y chromosome and any number of X chromosomes == male

  Only X chromosomes with no Y chromosomes == female


  The article mentions more chromosomal configurations than the six that you keep listing; so of it meant that each different chromosomal configuration represented a different gender, then it would mean that there are more than the six that you keep claiming.  But where the article discusses each individual configuration, it describes that configuration as being male or female.

  Here, for example, is the description in that article of Kleinfelter Syndrome, which you claim is a separate gender…

_Klinefelter syndrome (47XXY or XY/XXY mosaic) with *male* phenotype is the most pervasive sex chromosomal anomaly affecting approximately 1:600 *male*s. *Males* with Klinefelter syndrome carry two or more X chromosomes which results in abnormal development of the testis, leading to hypogonadism and infertility. Affected individuals are often tall and produce relatively small amounts of testosterone. As a result of this hormone imbalance, affected *male*s have incompletely developed secondary *male* sex characteristics._​
  Really, the only claim that could possibly be at all credible, about anyone being anything other than male or female, would be to claim that it is possible to be genderless—not of any other gender than male or female, but having no gender at all.  But even in the failure to develop any recognizable sexual dimorphism, under modern technology and knowledge, we could still examine the DNA of such an individual, and classify that individual as nominally male, if there is at least one Y chromosome, or nominally female if there is not.


----------



## bluzman61

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, that's what the World Health Organization thinks of you. Only they know better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will point out that the WHO article that you keep citing does not state nor imply that the different genetic patterns constitute six different genders, nor does it state or imply that there are any genders other than male or female.
> 
> I'll stop short, for now, of claiming that it absolutely refutes the idea that thee are genders other than male and female, but if it doesn't state that male and female are the only genders represented by those different genetic patterns, it certainly very strongly implies this.
> 
> You'ere insane to claim that there are more than two genders, and you're flat-out lying by claiming that this article supports your insane claim.
> 
> _More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific and *a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad*. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. *When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop* around the 10th week of pregnancy. *In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop*._​
> Really, when you get right down to the reproductive level, which is what gender/sex is about, what this is saying is that in the presence of a Y chromosome, even if it's just one Y chromosome and a bunch of X chromosomes, the gonads will develop into testes, which means that if they become functional, they will produce sperm cells; and that in the absence of a Y chromosome, the gonads will develop into ovaries, which means that if they become functional, they will produce ova.
> 
> So, a Y chromosome and any number of X chromosomes == male
> 
> Only X chromosomes with no Y chromosomes == female
> 
> 
> The article mentions more chromosomal configurations than the six that you keep listing; so of it meant that each different chromosomal configuration represented a different gender, then it would mean that there are more than the six that you keep claiming.  But where the article discusses each individual configuration, it describes that configuration as being male or female.
> 
> Here, for example, is the description in that article of Kleinfelter Syndrome, which you claim is a separate gender…
> 
> _Klinefelter syndrome (47XXY or XY/XXY mosaic) with *male* phenotype is the most pervasive sex chromosomal anomaly affecting approximately 1:600 *male*s. *Males* with Klinefelter syndrome carry two or more X chromosomes which results in abnormal development of the testis, leading to hypogonadism and infertility. Affected individuals are often tall and produce relatively small amounts of testosterone. As a result of this hormone imbalance, affected *male*s have incompletely developed secondary *male* sex characteristics._​
Click to expand...

Thank you for helping the blind to see.


----------



## gtopa1

rightwinger said:


> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match



Male, female and Perverted!!!

Greg


----------



## Bob Blaylock

gtopa1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male, female and Perverted!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> There are genders and there is sexuality
> They don’t always match


Ya might wanna try a different red light district


----------



## cnm

bluzman61 said:


> Please refer to post #446 in this thread. Thank you.


I accept that deplorables consider recognising current best knowledge to be insanity. What more do you want?


----------



## cnm

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really, when you get right down to the reproductive level, which is what gender/sex is about, what this is saying is that in the presence of a Y chromosome, even if it's just one Y chromosome and a bunch of X chromosomes, the gonads will develop into testes, which means that if they become functional, they will produce sperm cells; and that in the absence of a Y chromosome, the gonads will develop into ovaries, which means that if they become functional, they will produce ova.


Ah. No wonder you're so confused.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, that's what the World Health Organization thinks of you. Only they know better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will point out, again, that the WHO article that you keep citing does not state nor imply that the different abnormal genetic patterns constitute different genders, nor does it state nor imply that there are any genders other than male or female.
> 
> I'll stop short, for now, of claiming that it absolutely refutes the idea that there are genders other than male and female, but if it doesn't state that male and female are the only genders represented by those different genetic patterns, it certainly very strongly implies this.
> 
> You're insane to claim that there are more than two genders, and you're flat-out lying by claiming that this article supports your insane claim.
> 
> _More than 95% of the Y chromosome is male-specific and *a single copy of the Y chromosome is able to induce testicular differentiation of the embryonic gonad*. The Y chromosome acts as a dominant inducer of male phenotype and individuals having four X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (49XXXXY) are phenotypically male. *When a Y chromosome is present, early embryonic testes develop* around the 10th week of pregnancy. *In the absence of both a Y chromosome and the influence of a testis-determining factor (TDF), ovaries develop*._​
> Really, when you get right down to the reproductive level, which is what gender/sex is about, what this is saying is that in the presence of a Y chromosome, even if it's just one Y chromosome and a bunch of X chromosomes, the gonads will develop into testes, which means that if they become functional, they will produce sperm cells; and that in the absence of a Y chromosome, the gonads will develop into ovaries, which means that if they become functional, they will produce ova.
> 
> So, a Y chromosome and any number of X chromosomes == male
> 
> Only X chromosomes with no Y chromosomes == female
> 
> 
> The article mentions more chromosomal configurations than the six that you keep listing; so of it meant that each different chromosomal configuration represented a different gender, then it would mean that there are more than the six that you keep claiming.  But where the article discusses each individual configuration, it describes that configuration as being male or female.
> 
> Here, for example, is the description in that article of Kleinfelter Syndrome, which you claim is a separate gender…
> 
> _Klinefelter syndrome (47XXY or XY/XXY mosaic) with *male* phenotype is the most pervasive sex chromosomal anomaly affecting approximately 1:600 *male*s. *Males* with Klinefelter syndrome carry two or more X chromosomes which results in abnormal development of the testis, leading to hypogonadism and infertility. Affected individuals are often tall and produce relatively small amounts of testosterone. As a result of this hormone imbalance, affected *male*s have incompletely developed secondary *male* sex characteristics._​
> Really, the only claim that could possibly be at all credible, about anyone being anything other than male or female, would be to claim that it is possible to be genderless—not of any other gender than male or female, but having no gender at all.  But even in the failure to develop any recognizable sexual dimorphism, under modern technology and knowledge, we could still examine the DNA of such an individual, and classify that individual as nominally male, if there is at least one Y chromosome, or nominally female if there is not.
Click to expand...

See post 451 and chill.


----------



## TheParser

There are two genders: male and female.

Some human beings do not feel comfortable in the gender to which they have been assigned.

We should be kind and gentle with them.

They should not be subject to verbal/physical abuse.

But they should be considerate of the vast majority of people who have accepted their birth gender.  For example, if a person has a penis and wears a dress, and  if she uses the women's restroom, this will cause discomfort to many women if it is evident that she is a trans person. On the other hand, if she uses the men's restroom, she is liable to be beaten up by insecure males. Until all restrooms are unisex, I hope that there is some solution to  this matter, but I cannot think of one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheParser said:


> There are two genders: male and female.


It's not quite that simple.. See post 451


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheParser said:


> But they should be considerate of the vast majority of people who have accepted their birth gender. For example, if a person has a penis and wears a dress, and if she uses the women's restroom, this will cause discomfort to many women if it is evident that she is a trans person. On the other hand, if she uses the men's restroom, she is liable to be beaten up by insecure males. Until all restrooms are unisex, I hope that there is some solution to this matter, but I cannot think of one.


The whole bathroom thing is nothing more than manufactured hysteria intended to demean trans people. If a transwoman goes into a woman's room and into a stall, no one will know what is between her legs-unless they peek.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

I recommend the KISS method.

Two genders.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

cnm said:


> Ah. No wonder you're so confused.



  I know the difference between male and female, and you apparently do not.  It truly does not seem that of the two of us, that I am the one who is confused.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. No wonder you're so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the difference between male and female, and you apparently do not.  It truly does not seem that of the two of us, that I am the one who is confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## Borillar

There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Borillar said:


> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.


Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more


----------



## Borillar

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
Click to expand...

My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Borillar said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
Click to expand...

Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.


----------



## Borillar

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.
Click to expand...

OK. You're welcome. Glad I could clear that up for you. Apparently, you are one of those people who don't know if they are a man or a woman. Basically, if you have a penis, you're a man. If you have a vagina, you're a woman. If you have a penis and think you're a woman, you're mistaken.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Borillar said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. You're welcome. Glad I could clear that up for you. Apparently, you are one of those people who don't know if they are a man or a woman. Basically, if you have a penis, you're a man. If you have a vagina, you're a woman. If you have a penis and think you're a woman, you're mistaken.
Click to expand...


I know exactly what I am. And, I know exactly what you are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.
Click to expand...

You're quite welcome.


----------



## bluzman61

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. You're welcome. Glad I could clear that up for you. Apparently, you are one of those people who don't know if they are a man or a woman. Basically, if you have a penis, you're a man. If you have a vagina, you're a woman. If you have a penis and think you're a woman, you're mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I am. And, I know exactly what you are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Borillar

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. You're welcome. Glad I could clear that up for you. Apparently, you are one of those people who don't know if they are a man or a woman. Basically, if you have a penis, you're a man. If you have a vagina, you're a woman. If you have a penis and think you're a woman, you're mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I am. And, I know exactly what you are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know that I'm a man. You apparently know what you are. Why all the bellyaching then? What other sexes or genders are there? I prefer answers based upon reality. Just because a person may think they are something they aren't doesn't make it real. If a man thinks he's a woman, or vice versa, they are deluded. Surgery and hormones don't change that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Borillar said:


> I prefer answers based upon reality.



  You're never going to get that from TheOppressiveFaggot.  He's batshit crazy, and he denies basic biology.

[ATTACH=full]301818[/ATTACH]


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Borillar said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> 
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. You're welcome. Glad I could clear that up for you. Apparently, you are one of those people who don't know if they are a man or a woman. Basically, if you have a penis, you're a man. If you have a vagina, you're a woman. If you have a penis and think you're a woman, you're mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I am. And, I know exactly what you are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that I'm a man. You apparently know what you are. Why all the bellyaching then? What other sexes or genders are there? I prefer answers based upon reality. Just because a person may think they are something they aren't doesn't make it real. If a man thinks he's a woman, or vice versa, they are deluded. Surgery and hormones don't change that.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer answers based upon reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're never going to get that from TheOppressiveFaggot.  He's batshit crazy, and he denies basic biology.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]301818[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...


----------



## Borillar

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male. I am not suggesting that individuals who think they are the opposite sex should be persecuted or treated differently under the law, be it is delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for raising the bar on the level of intellectual discourse on the USMB and for providing that excellent documentation to support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK. You're welcome. Glad I could clear that up for you. Apparently, you are one of those people who don't know if they are a man or a woman. Basically, if you have a penis, you're a man. If you have a vagina, you're a woman. If you have a penis and think you're a woman, you're mistaken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I am. And, I know exactly what you are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that I'm a man. You apparently know what you are. Why all the bellyaching then? What other sexes or genders are there? I prefer answers based upon reality. Just because a person may think they are something they aren't doesn't make it real. If a man thinks he's a woman, or vice versa, they are deluded. Surgery and hormones don't change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 301823
Click to expand...

Your surrender is duly noted.


----------



## Borillar

bluzman61 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. You're welcome. Glad I could clear that up for you. Apparently, you are one of those people who don't know if they are a man or a woman. Basically, if you have a penis, you're a man. If you have a vagina, you're a woman. If you have a penis and think you're a woman, you're mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I am. And, I know exactly what you are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that I'm a man. You apparently know what you are. Why all the bellyaching then? What other sexes or genders are there? I prefer answers based upon reality. Just because a person may think they are something they aren't doesn't make it real. If a man thinks he's a woman, or vice versa, they are deluded. Surgery and hormones don't change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 301823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your surrender is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look out, Progressive Patriot will NOT give up on this.  He's crazy as a loon and will keep posting the same crap over and over again.  I really believe he may be senile.  He's posted that he's 72 years old.
Click to expand...

I hold liberal views on many things. I probably agree with him on a lot of subjects. This shit just boggles my mind though. SMH


----------



## justinacolmena

Why do people use the term gender for sex?

It is a genre of something.

General as opposed to specific.
Genus as opposed to species.

A type of fiction. Romance novels for women versus thrillers and action spy novels for men.

There is a boss and a subordinate at work. Are they different genders?

Type A vs Type B personality
Introvert Extravert
Thinking Feeling
Judging Perceiving
Sensing Intuition
Anal-retentive anal-expulsive

That's at least 10 genders right there, and there are many more, kinds of art or music, brands of beer. Or is the kind of clothes people wear at work? Or who they date at the bar after work?


----------



## bluzman61

justinacolmena said:


> Why do people use the term gender for sex?
> 
> It is a genre of something.
> 
> General as opposed to specific.
> Genus as opposed to species.
> 
> A type of fiction. Romance novels for women versus thrillers and action spy novels for men.
> 
> There is a boss and a subordinate at work. Are they different genders?
> 
> Type A vs Type B personality
> Introvert Extravert
> Thinking Feeling
> Judging Perceiving
> Sensing Intuition
> Anal-retentive anal-expulsive
> 
> That's at least 10 genders right there, and there are many more, kinds of art or music, brands of beer. Or is the kind of clothes people wear at work? Or who they date at the bar after work?


There are 10 GENRES right there, NOT genders.  Biologically, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders.  Male and female.  That's IT.  Thank you.


----------



## justinacolmena

bluzman61 said:


> There are 10 GENRES right there, NOT genders. Biologically, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders. Male and female. That's IT. Thank you.



Right. Only you + whatever female is relevant to that particular situation. No one else matters.

"Gender" is nothing other than the Anglicized version of the French word "genre."

If it ain't the blues it's some other kind of music, and since when are blues people so strict about the French they speak?
More of a Creole, unless they're Canadian skinheads.


----------



## justinacolmena

bluzman61 said:


> There are 10 GENRES right there, NOT genders. Biologically, there are TWO and ONLY TWO genders. Male and female. That's IT. Thank you.



Biologically, at least among mammals, there are two *sexes*. Not genders.

There are innumerable *genera* of living things, fungi, plants and animals.

Gender is a social construct of things that are deemed more or less appropriate in any given social setting, often for one *sex* or the other.

In the French language, nouns fall into one of two genders: masculine or feminine.

In the sense you intend,

GENDER = masculine or feminine
SEX = male or female

Inanimate objects do not have a sex, but they are nonetheless assigned a gender in certain languages.


----------



## flacaltenn

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.



As several posters have pointed out -- you have made a semantic mistake here..  Sex is not gender... The Bible only recognizes sex and totally ignores sexual preference or gender.. Biology and the Bible are clear on binary sex..  Gender identity not so much..  

Go ponder a bit and tell me the basis of BISEXUAL gender identity.. Fairly common and transient in young adults. Not so much in later life... If you're bisexual, you still need genitals right?  Bisexuality is not likely to ever have ANYTHING to do with your genes or equipment or even the environment you matured in... 

And then we can discuss various other "gender options"....


----------



## cnm

Borillar said:


> My degree is in Electronics Engineering, but I know enough about biology to understand that humans have 2 sexes - male and female. With the exception of the very rare hermaphrodite and intersex male.


So how come those exceptions don't break the rule?


----------



## cnm

Borillar said:


> Why all the bellyaching then? What other sexes or genders are there?


Ffs! 

You noted the exceptions yourself!


----------



## Borillar

cnm said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the bellyaching then? What other sexes or genders are there?
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs!
> 
> You noted the exceptions yourself!
Click to expand...

So, what are we supposed to do about these few anomalies? Must we use special personal pronouns? Do we need separate bathrooms - Men, Women, Chicks with dicks? Special tax rates, reparations, scholarships, quotas, parking spaces, set asides, prisons, laws? Or do we say, you are most like a man so you are a man for all intents and purposes?


----------



## sparky

flacaltenn said:


> If you're bisexual, you still need genitals right?


makes for a quality date.....jmho...



flacaltenn said:


> And then we can discuss various other "gender options".



oh sure.....


Agender
Androgyne
Androgynous
Bigender
Cis
Cisgender
Cis Female
Cis Male
Cis Man
Cis Woman
Cisgender Female
Cisgender Male
Cisgender Man
Cisgender Woman
Female to Male
FTM
Gender Fluid
Gender Nonconforming
Gender Questioning
Gender Variant
Genderqueer
Intersex
Male to Female
MTF
Neither
Neutrois
Non-binary
Other
Pangender
Trans
Trans*
Trans Female
Trans* Female
Trans Male
Trans* Male
Trans Man
Trans* Man
Trans Person
Trans* Person
Trans Woman
Trans* Woman
Transfeminine
Transgender
Transgender Female
Transgender Male
Transgender Man
Transgender Person
Transgender Woman
Transmasculine
Transsexual
Transsexual Female
Transsexual Male
Transsexual Man
Transsexual Person
Transsexual Woman
Two-Spirit
Here's a List of 58 Gender Options for Facebook Users

i'm not even going to _look_ some of these up, i just don't _need _to know,  

~S~


----------



## bluzman61

sparky said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're bisexual, you still need genitals right?
> 
> 
> 
> makes for a quality date.....jmho...
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we can discuss various other "gender options".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sure.....
> 
> 
> Agender
> Androgyne
> Androgynous
> Bigender
> Cis
> Cisgender
> Cis Female
> Cis Male
> Cis Man
> Cis Woman
> Cisgender Female
> Cisgender Male
> Cisgender Man
> Cisgender Woman
> Female to Male
> FTM
> Gender Fluid
> Gender Nonconforming
> Gender Questioning
> Gender Variant
> Genderqueer
> Intersex
> Male to Female
> MTF
> Neither
> Neutrois
> Non-binary
> Other
> Pangender
> Trans
> Trans*
> Trans Female
> Trans* Female
> Trans Male
> Trans* Male
> Trans Man
> Trans* Man
> Trans Person
> Trans* Person
> Trans Woman
> Trans* Woman
> Transfeminine
> Transgender
> Transgender Female
> Transgender Male
> Transgender Man
> Transgender Person
> Transgender Woman
> Transmasculine
> Transsexual
> Transsexual Female
> Transsexual Male
> Transsexual Man
> Transsexual Person
> Transsexual Woman
> Two-Spirit
> Here's a List of 58 Gender Options for Facebook Users
> 
> i'm not even going to _look_ some of these up, i just don't _need _to know,
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Yep, and NONE of those are REAL genders.  They're just made up in the minds of the insane.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

sparky said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we can discuss various other "gender options".
> 
> 
> 
> oh sure.....Agender
> 
> Androgyne
> Androgynous
> Bigender
> Cis
> Cisgender
> Cis Female
> Cis Male
> Cis Man
> Cis Woman
> Cisgender Female
> Cisgender Male
> Cisgender Man
> Cisgender Woman
> Female to Male
> FTM
> Gender Fluid
> Gender Nonconforming
> Gender Questioning
> Gender Variant
> Genderqueer
> Intersex
> Male to Female
> MTF
> Neither
> Neutrois
> Non-binary
> Other
> Pangender
> Trans
> Trans*
> Trans Female
> Trans* Female
> Trans Male
> Trans* Male
> Trans Man
> Trans* Man
> Trans Person
> Trans* Person
> Trans Woman
> Trans* Woman
> Transfeminine
> Transgender
> Transgender Female
> Transgender Male
> Transgender Man
> Transgender Person
> Transgender Woman
> Transmasculine
> Transsexual
> Transsexual Female
> Transsexual Male
> Transsexual Man
> Transsexual Person
> Transsexual Woman
> Two-Spirit
> Here's a List of 58 Gender Options for Facebook Users
> 
> i'm not even going to _look_ some of these up, i just don't _need _to know,
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...




bluzman61 said:


> Yep, and NONE of those are REAL genders.  They're just made up in the minds of the insane.


----------



## flacaltenn

sparky said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're bisexual, you still need genitals right?
> 
> 
> 
> makes for a quality date.....jmho...
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we can discuss various other "gender options".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sure.....
> 
> 
> Agender
> Androgyne
> Androgynous
> Bigender
> Cis
> Cisgender
> Cis Female
> Cis Male
> Cis Man
> Cis Woman
> Cisgender Female
> Cisgender Male
> Cisgender Man
> Cisgender Woman
> Female to Male
> FTM
> Gender Fluid
> Gender Nonconforming
> Gender Questioning
> Gender Variant
> Genderqueer
> Intersex
> Male to Female
> MTF
> Neither
> Neutrois
> Non-binary
> Other
> Pangender
> Trans
> Trans*
> Trans Female
> Trans* Female
> Trans Male
> Trans* Male
> Trans Man
> Trans* Man
> Trans Person
> Trans* Person
> Trans Woman
> Trans* Woman
> Transfeminine
> Transgender
> Transgender Female
> Transgender Male
> Transgender Man
> Transgender Person
> Transgender Woman
> Transmasculine
> Transsexual
> Transsexual Female
> Transsexual Male
> Transsexual Man
> Transsexual Person
> Transsexual Woman
> Two-Spirit
> Here's a List of 58 Gender Options for Facebook Users
> 
> i'm not even going to _look_ some of these up, i just don't _need _to know,
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


I'd take most of them over "Neutrosis"... Sounds like a fatal exposure to the Chernobyl meltdown or something.. 

Actually, I screwed up.. Biology recognizes 4 or 5 sexes... I forgot Hermaphrodites and Asexual reproducers.. But I guess maybe Nature has to cover a lot of bases.... Maybe in Homo Sapien, these other two are latent tendencies that their genitals and reproductive organs dont match anymore.. 

COULD BE... Just sayin'....


----------



## flacaltenn

justinacolmena said:


> GENDER = masculine or feminine
> SEX = male or female



Gender is also Neutral or Fluid or Dynamic or Multi --- that's why the list of choices is long.. But actually, the list on the last page is really only a dozen or so.. The rest are variants on titling that one prefers... 

HEY -- I'm all for choice and fantasy..  Just leave my kids out of it and my science alone...  

And quit passing laws to FINE me or otherwise use the power of the state to COMPEL me to care enough to address all of these genders correctly...


----------



## cnm

Borillar said:


> So, what are we supposed to do about these few anomalies?


Accept there are exceptions to the rule and stop stating unequivocal falsehoods.


----------



## 007

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


Don't need to watch a 22 minute long video of some young punk to answer that question.

There are two genders, scientifically, cut and dried, period, end of story.


----------



## sparky

flacaltenn said:


> Actually, I screwed up.. Biology recognizes 4 or 5 sexes... I forgot Hermaphrodites and Asexual reproducers.. But I guess maybe Nature has to cover a lot of bases....



We once had a hermaphrodite chicken on the farm, we called it _hermaphrahen
_
no scientists, politicians,_ or _gay rights groups were interested in the _fowl news_....

~A~


----------



## flacaltenn

sparky said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I screwed up.. Biology recognizes 4 or 5 sexes... I forgot Hermaphrodites and Asexual reproducers.. But I guess maybe Nature has to cover a lot of bases....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We once had a hermaphrodite chicken on the farm, we called it _hermaphrahen
> _
> no scientists, politicians,_ or _gay rights groups were interested in the _fowl news_....
> 
> ~A~
Click to expand...


See.. As smart and advanced as we are -- we still share a lot of DNA with chickens and coral polyps...  So -- those hermaphrodite/asexual cards are STILL somewhere "in the deck".


----------



## sparky

flacaltenn said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I screwed up.. Biology recognizes 4 or 5 sexes... I forgot Hermaphrodites and Asexual reproducers.. But I guess maybe Nature has to cover a lot of bases....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We once had a hermaphrodite chicken on the farm, we called it _hermaphrahen
> _
> no scientists, politicians,_ or _gay rights groups were interested in the _fowl news_....
> 
> ~A~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See.. As smart and advanced as we are -- we still *share a lot* of DNA with chickens and coral polyps...  So -- those hermaphrodite/asexual cards are STILL somewhere "in the deck".
Click to expand...



well biologically i'd say nature _always_ held the cards FCT

anecdotally , i only _share_ a piece of real estate with the fowl in question

i'm _cheap_...just not _easy_....

~S~


----------



## HenryBHough

I am now convinced there are three.

Male.
Female
Snowflake (formerly "eunuch".


----------



## dblack

Whatever gets you there.


----------



## sparky

dblack said:


> Whatever gets you there.









~S~


----------



## bluzman61

sparky said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever gets you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

"It's alright, it's alright".  Thanks for the post, this song has some nice backing vocals by Elton John.


----------



## Blackrook

What matters is that we protect women from men who want to enter their restrooms and locker rooms, and we protect women's sports.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Blackrook said:


> What matters is that we protect women from men who want to enter their restrooms and locker rooms, and we protect women's sports.


  There is much more than that about this that matters, but those two elements of this issue certainly matter a great deal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
Click to expand...


This below is more evidence of why there is a BIG problem with your Transgender Crowd and that it actually IS the Transgender Crowd who are the fucking bigots and who are fucking intolerant, don't want to go to bed with a "Chick" With A Dick or "Man" With A Pussy well then that means YOU'RE the bigot and are "Transphobic"

The below "Logic" Dictates then that IF you DON'T want to fuck a paedophile then you're a bigot and are paedophobic.



:














It’s Now ‘Transphobia’ to Refuse to Date Trans People, Say Twitter Experts


----------



## dblack

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This below is more evidence of why there is a BIG problem with your Transgender Crowd and that it actually IS the Transgender Crowd who are the fucking bigots and who are fucking intolerant, don't want to go to bed with a "Chick" With A Dick or "Man" With A Pussy well then that means YOU'RE the bigot and are "Transphobic"
> 
> The below "Logic" Dictates then that IF you DON'T want to fuck a paedophile then you're a bigot and are paedophobic.
> 
> View attachment 302426:
> 
> View attachment 302427
> View attachment 302428
> View attachment 302429
> View attachment 302430
> 
> It’s Now ‘Transphobia’ to Refuse to Date Trans People, Say Twitter Experts
Click to expand...


Twitter experts??


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This below is more evidence of why there is a BIG problem with your Transgender Crowd and that it actually IS the Transgender Crowd who are the fucking bigots and who are fucking intolerant, don't want to go to bed with a "Chick" With A Dick or "Man" With A Pussy well then that means YOU'RE the bigot and are "Transphobic"
> 
> The below "Logic" Dictates then that IF you DON'T want to f••• a paedophile then you're a bigot and are paedophobic.
> ·
> ·
> ·​It’s Now ‘Transphobia’ to Refuse to Date Trans People, Say Twitter Experts



  Ultimately, the purpose of dating, courtship, marriage, sex, and all that goes with it, is perpetuation of the species.  With the exception of a tiny minority of defective deviants, we are all driven by this mandate, instilled through natural selection, to engage in such activities toward the end of producing offspring, and passing our own unique genetic traits down to future generations.

  It only goes to show how deeply rooted in madness the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile agenda truly is; that they would even think of condemning as _“bigots”_ those who are not inclined to participate in these perversions.  It is the inevitable result of natural selection weeding out traits that are not conducive to passing them down to future generations; that the vast majority of humans will be inclined only to pair up with potential mates in relationships that are open to the possibility of producing offspring through which one's genetic traits may be passed down and preserved.

  Homosexuality, transsexualism, pedophilia, and so on, are all genetic dead ends; they are defects which, for the most part, natural selection acts to weed out and eliminate; and while they will never be eliminated completely, they will always remain a very small, defective minority.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are male, female, and very confused and possibly mentally ill people.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that brilliant and thoughtful essay on human sexuality. The depth of your knowledge is truly impressive. You must have numerous, advanced degree from the finest universities in biology, psychology and sociology. Please tell us more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This below is more evidence of why there is a BIG problem with your Transgender Crowd and that it actually IS the Transgender Crowd who are the fucking bigots and who are fucking intolerant, don't want to go to bed with a "Chick" With A Dick or "Man" With A Pussy well then that means YOU'RE the bigot and are "Transphobic"
> 
> The below "Logic" Dictates then that IF you DON'T want to fuck a paedophile then you're a bigot and are paedophobic.
> 
> View attachment 302426:
> 
> View attachment 302427
> View attachment 302428
> View attachment 302429
> View attachment 302430
> 
> It’s Now ‘Transphobia’ to Refuse to Date Trans People, Say Twitter Experts
Click to expand...

It's now more clear than ever that you have lost your mind. First of all, from what I'm seeing, it is the Trans people who are being rejected but say that they are the problem

Secondly, who are these twitter trolls and how many of them are there? Of course, you don't know. Nor do you know why they won't date a trans person. While they are being maliged as transphobic, it may well be that it is more a matter of the other person not being aligned with the person sexual orientation. You're a woman? Would you date a woman? No, then you are a bigot


----------



## KingdomInTheCulture

Blackrook said:


> What matters is that we protect women from men who want to enter their restrooms and locker rooms, and we protect women's sports.


Yes, this is absolutely something we need to address as a society. I may make a video on that issue as well!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that we protect women from men who want to enter their restrooms and locker rooms, and we protect women's sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is absolutely something we need to address as a society. I may make a video on that issue as well!
Click to expand...

It's the transwomen who need protection . Do you know how many are killed and beaten every year?


----------



## KingdomInTheCulture

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that we protect women from men who want to enter their restrooms and locker rooms, and we protect women's sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is absolutely something we need to address as a society. I may make a video on that issue as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the transwomen who need protection . Do you know how many are killed and beaten every year?
Click to expand...

I believe you can have two thoughts at the same time. This isn't an either-or situation. We should protect actual women from trans predators and we should protect trans individuals from those who would hurt them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Deniers of Only Two Genders crowd are rooted heavily with Queers who are both geared toward Misandry and Misogyny, this is why we have them trashing both men and women who are happy being the sex they were assigned In Utero, t*his is why they are gearing their fucked up and hateful Propaganda against young children*, this is why they are fanatical about getting peoples to destroy what they are and reinvent themselves as something they were never intended to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be one thing if they kept their sick delusions and perversions to themselves, in the privacy of their own homes.
> 
> It's quite another when they try to force this solid digestive waste on sane people, who want no part in it.
> 
> And it is something much, much, much worse, when these sick subhuman pieces of shit go after children.
> 
> Those who cross that last line need to be permanently removed from free society; either by being put to death, or at the very least, by being confined to prison or a mental hospital for the rest of their worthless lives.  Society's need and duty to protect children from these sick degenerates far outweighs any human rights which these degenerates themselves could possibly be claimed to have.
Click to expand...


And ANOTHER convicted child RAPIST is allowed back on the streets because he's now identifying as a woman ie.Transgender - even though he looks 100% MALE and has XY Chromosome and has a penis and testicles - is apparently no longer a threat, you see how the LGBTQ crowd are using this EXCUSE to not only get away with being paedophiles but to then get themselves RELEASED from prison. Read below and notice that all his 15 victims under the age of 13 years in age and the youngest of his victims was only 1 years old in age. 











Convicted Child Molester Let Out Of Prison Because They’re Transgender, No Longer A Threat, Government Says


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Deniers of Only Two Genders crowd are rooted heavily with Queers who are both geared toward Misandry and Misogyny, this is why we have them trashing both men and women who are happy being the sex they were assigned In Utero, t*his is why they are gearing their fucked up and hateful Propaganda against young children*, this is why they are fanatical about getting peoples to destroy what they are and reinvent themselves as something they were never intended to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be one thing if they kept their sick delusions and perversions to themselves, in the privacy of their own homes.
> 
> It's quite another when they try to force this solid digestive waste on sane people, who want no part in it.
> 
> And it is something much, much, much worse, when these sick subhuman pieces of shit go after children.
> 
> Those who cross that last line need to be permanently removed from free society; either by being put to death, or at the very least, by being confined to prison or a mental hospital for the rest of their worthless lives.  Society's need and duty to protect children from these sick degenerates far outweighs any human rights which these degenerates themselves could possibly be claimed to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ANOTHER convicted child RAPIST is allowed back on the streets because he's now identifying as a woman ie.Transgender - even though he looks 100% MALE and has XY Chromosome and has a penis and testicles - is apparently no longer a threat, you see how the LGBTQ crowd are using this EXCUSE to not only get away with being paedophiles but to then get themselves RELEASED from prison. Read below and notice that all his 15 victims under the age of 13 years in age and the youngest of his victims was only 1 years old in age.
> 
> View attachment 303457
> View attachment 303459
> View attachment 303460
> 
> Convicted Child Molester Let Out Of Prison Because They’re Transgender, No Longer A Threat, Government Says
Click to expand...

Just sheer lunacy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Deniers of Only Two Genders crowd are rooted heavily with Queers who are both geared toward Misandry and Misogyny, this is why we have them trashing both men and women who are happy being the sex they were assigned In Utero, t*his is why they are gearing their fucked up and hateful Propaganda against young children*, this is why they are fanatical about getting peoples to destroy what they are and reinvent themselves as something they were never intended to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be one thing if they kept their sick delusions and perversions to themselves, in the privacy of their own homes.
> 
> It's quite another when they try to force this solid digestive waste on sane people, who want no part in it.
> 
> And it is something much, much, much worse, when these sick subhuman pieces of shit go after children.
> 
> Those who cross that last line need to be permanently removed from free society; either by being put to death, or at the very least, by being confined to prison or a mental hospital for the rest of their worthless lives.  Society's need and duty to protect children from these sick degenerates far outweighs any human rights which these degenerates themselves could possibly be claimed to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ANOTHER convicted child RAPIST is allowed back on the streets because he's now identifying as a woman ie.Transgender - even though he looks 100% MALE and has XY Chromosome and has a penis and testicles - is apparently no longer a threat, you see how the LGBTQ crowd are using this EXCUSE to not only get away with being paedophiles but to then get themselves RELEASED from prison. Read below and notice that all his 15 victims under the age of 13 years in age and the youngest of his victims was only 1 years old in age.
> 
> View attachment 303457
> View attachment 303459
> View attachment 303460
> 
> Convicted Child Molester Let Out Of Prison Because They’re Transgender, No Longer A Threat, Government Says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sheer lunacy.
Click to expand...


They don't care about protecting children from child RAPISTS, they just care about protecting child RAPISTS and WE get called "bigots" for wanting to protect children from these perverted wastes of skin. There hopefully is a bullet with Joseph Matthew Smith's name on it waiting for him on the outside. Zero Tolerance for child RAPISTS.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

KingdomInTheCulture said:


> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
Click to expand...

I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?
Click to expand...


I wonder


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?
Click to expand...

Fuck NO!  Too much stupidity here


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck NO!  Too much stupidity here
Click to expand...


^^^^  Come on PP you LOVE it really


----------



## bluzman61

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck NO!  Too much stupidity here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^  Come on PP you LOVE it really
Click to expand...

I believe he's FINALLY given up on this thread.  Great news!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck NO!  Too much stupidity here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^  Come on PP you LOVE it really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe he's FINALLY given up on this thread.  Great news!
Click to expand...

What I've given up on is all hope that you and Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds have more than two functioning brain cells between you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What I've given up on is all hope that you and Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds have more than two functioning brain cells between you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bluzman61 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingdomInTheCulture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts on whether or not there are two genders from my Christian perspective. Let me know what you think about the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck NO!  Too much stupidity here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^  Come on PP you LOVE it really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe he's FINALLY given up on this thread.  Great news!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306379
> 
> View attachment 306380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if our buddy PP will join in again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck NO!  Too much stupidity here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^  Come on PP you LOVE it really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe he's FINALLY given up on this thread.  Great news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I've given up on is all hope that you and Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds have more than two functioning brain cells between you.
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy

My life without gender: 'Strangers are desperate to know what genitalia I have'


----------



## froggy

would lucy lu lucifer be a good name for a genderless person


----------



## MisterBeale

I remember I took my kid to go look at colleges, a college tour.

After the administrator had given us all a speech and a slide show, said she was going to bring up some currently enrolled students and have us all split into groups for a tour of the campus.

Now, as these students introduced themselves, they would tell us what their major was, where they lived on or off campus, where they were from, what groups and interests they were into etc.. . . just so we could get a feel for who they were.  Some of the kids had taken the option of the free basketball game at the end of the tour.  

A few of the students that were doing the tours volunteered in the diversity office.  After they introduced themselves, they said, and my "preferred gendered pronouns" are, "he/him/his"






The campus culture has gotten ridiculous.

What Are Your Pronouns? | National Review

 
* Universities urge students to use gender-neutral pronouns *

Universities urge students to use gender-neutral pronouns


American University and the University of Tennessee-Knoxville have encouraged students to use gender-neutral pronouns.
UT has a gender-neutral pronoun primer on its website, including information on the pronouns


----------



## 007

Gee... I wonder if it ever occurred to one of these sexually confused little brain washed bubble heads to... oh... IDK... *LOOK BETWEEN THEIR LEGS?
*
You have a thingie hanging OUT, you're a MALE. You have a crack with a HOLE IN IT, then you're a FEMALE. 

How hard is THAT?


----------



## bluzman61

007 said:


> Gee... I wonder if it ever occurred to one of these sexually confused little brain washed bubble heads to... oh... IDK... *LOOK BETWEEN THEIR LEGS?
> *
> You have a thingie hanging OUT, you're a MALE. You have a crack with a HOLE IN IT, then you're a FEMALE.
> 
> How hard is THAT?


Precisely!


----------

